# Naruto 675 Discussion Thread



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2014)

The rules are the same


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





Next chapter, Madara finds a weakness in Sasuke and uses it against him - attacks Sakura - and uses that moment to rip out Sasuke's left eye.

Note: this is not a shipping prediction as much as it is a Team 7 nakama prediction


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara gains his Rinnegan eye and shows up a new tech or 2 more.
He returns to the real world with his complete powers.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Next chapter, Madara finds a weakness in Sasuke and uses it against him - attacks Sakura - and uses that moment to rip out Sasuke's left eye.



Sasuke losing his eye right after he got it would be hilarious


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Sasuke losing his eye right after he got it would be hilarious



It's what Madara is after and the only way for Natuto to outshine Sasuke to begin with is if Sasuke is weakened.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, 674 was an obvious chapter. Knew that was going to happen. Next week will be the final stand off between Obito and Madara, Sakura's fate will be on the line as the cliffhanger. Might see something unfold with Black Zetsu while that's all happening.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara will take obito's rinnegan and black zetsu. Obito using his last of power, teleports with sakura to battlefield and gives kakashi his other sharingan and dies.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke will save Sakura from the rod, after what happen between them "trying to kill each other via *stabbing* in chapter 483", it would be step up to help mend their relationship.....


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 23, 2014)

I suppose we'll see Obito saving Sakura,Madara taking away his rinnegan from Obito,Sasuke
trying understanding what Madara was trying doing and what Naruto is doing with the Shadow Madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara gains his other Rinnegan.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 23, 2014)

obito will give kakashi his another sharingan eyes since madara stole it



vered said:


> Madara gains his Rinnegan eye and shows up a new tech or 2 more.
> He returns to the real world with his complete powers.





Glutamminajr said:


> I suppose we'll see Obito saving Sakura,Madara taking away his rinnegan from Obito,Sasuke
> trying understanding what Madara was trying doing and what Naruto is doing with the Shadow Madara.



Obito will give sakura his sharingan, sakura gives it to sasuke



Coldhands said:


> Sasuke losing his eye right after he got it would be hilarious



if he will. hehe but i guess not. hes fast as madara says


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke & Kabuto centered chapter of transition. Kabuto explains Sasuke power manifestation and hints that it isnt complete yet. Sasuke is still getting control over Hashirama Cells. And he is wondering how Sasuke is using Natural Energy w/o using Sage Mode or CS and wonders if he is passively using Juugo chakra.

Orochimaru Comments on Sasuke new sword after everyone catches up to Sasuke. He hints its the Blade of Totsuka and that Sasuke is the fourth person to have wielded that sword. Spiral Zestu Crashes the party sensing Madara needs help. Kabuto stabilizes Kakashi so he wont bleed out. Spiral Zetsu free Shadow Madara.

Sakura and Obito escapes an injured Madara who is now slowly recovering. Obito changes the plan due to kakahsi missing eye. He infuses Sakura with Gedo mezo arm to power her up so she can use sage Mode and increase her own power. With sealing gedo mezo in her he also places a one time warp seal so sakura can exit out of Kamui land with His other eye. Obito Plans to destroy his old eye that way madara can't escape out of Kamui land with both eyes.

This Chaper serves as a volume transition and a fight hype chapter.

Rikudou Madara vs Obito & SM Sakura
Yin Clone Madara vs Juubi Sage Naruto
Spiral Zetsu + Army vs Uchiha Sasuke's Taka & Shinobi alliance.

Rikudou Madara wont be defeated for another 2 volumes.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2014)

I know Kabuto told Madara Naruto's name after he attempted to summon the Kyuubi, but I'm trying to think when Madara learn't Sasuke's name.

It's just idd how he's addressing them so familiarly.

He's only interacted with him twice before, but both times Sasuke's name never came up. And before that he was preoccupied with Hashirama.

I guess he overheard someone say it at some point.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2014)

So let's see, Sakura could actually for once get herself out of a predicament against a plot relevant foe displaying growth without over the top bullshit by let's say taking Obito's Rinnegan staff blocking Madara's attack with it and then using her chakra scalpel to deny Madara his goal of Obito's Rinnegan. After all it's not as if Madara could really move with just his torso....

Nah she'll have trouble breathing again and be her typical damsel in distress self.

So either Obito will warp her out of Kamuiland or somehow either Naruto or Sasuke make it into Kamuiland in time to save her. And Madara will get his other Rinnegan. Take your pick


----------



## eurytus (Apr 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I guess he overheard someone say it at some point.



it's hard to miss it when naruto yells "sasukeeehhhh!" every two chapters


----------



## Gortef (Apr 23, 2014)

Obito will warp him and Sakura out of the Dimension X just in time and Madaras lower half will continue evading Naruto&Sasuke attacks while his upper half crawls to get back the rod he just threw.


----------



## theworks (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that Sakura will actually defend against Madara's attack herself (as he was trying to stop her from crushing obito's eye, he wasn't attacking obito). 

She did have that "Madara is just... different" internal thought a while ago, so saying something like "You're just an ordinary enemy after all" would link back to that.

I'm guessing Madara will have to warp back to the real world to join up with the lower half of his body somehow. Obito warps Sakura and himself back to the real world in alarm, not knowing Madara is doing it at the same time. Madara rushes over and takes his eye quickly...  or maybe, if Kishi is acting ooc, Sakura attacks him and gets back Kakashi's eye.

Anyway, Obito will probably sit there dying after Madara steals his eye and goes to fight Naruto and Sasuke. At Kakashi's request, Sakura saves him with medical jutsu.

I'm probably wrong, Kishi never lets Sakura do anything.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 23, 2014)

Either Obito or Sasuke saves Sakura.


----------



## Lance (Apr 23, 2014)

Black Zetsu will return to Madara and with his willl back, he will be bigger badass then ever!


----------



## NW (Apr 23, 2014)

I predict Madara ends up with both his eyes, the eye he took from Kakashi, AND Sasuke's eye. 

He drills extra sockets in his forehead to implant them in cuz fuck logic. 

Seriously though, I predict Obito-sama trolls Madz yet again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2014)

*Chapter 675 Prediction:*   The power of Nirvana

Madara retrieves his Rinnegan from Obito, but at the same time Obito gets back his original eye.  With both Black Zetsu and his Rinnegan, Madara is now at his full power and changes the tide of battle by unleashing a new attack.


----------



## RBL (Apr 23, 2014)

i predict TenTen going first gate.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> So let's see, Sakura could actually for once get herself out of a predicament against a plot relevant foe displaying growth without over the top bullshit by let's say taking Obito's Rinnegan staff blocking Madara's attack with it and then using her chakra scalpel to deny Madara his goal of Obito's Rinnegan. After all it's not as if Madara could really move with just his torso....
> 
> Nah she'll have trouble breathing again and be her typical damsel in distress self.
> 
> So either Obito will warp her out of Kamuiland or somehow either Naruto or Sasuke make it into Kamuiland in time to save her. And Madara will get his other Rinnegan. Take your pick



As long as he obtains his other Rinnegan, I don't care what happens. Besides, I want to see him toss Obito's left eye away like garbage.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Next chapter, Madara finds a weakness in Sasuke and uses it against him - attacks Sakura - and uses that moment to rip out Sasuke's left eye.



Yeah, that's what I see happening. It's an "easy" lazy, but still better than Naruto's who just went okay, or worse Karin, who I don't even know how to describe it way to make the two of them kiss and make up too, leaving all the bad blood behind. Then, Sakura will probably give him Obito's Rinnegan and get that stupid Rin parallulz while he's at it. Fucking Kishi.

I'm not happy, even if SS panders to my heart.  Why is Kishi so determined in making Sakura a damsel in distress.  I'll be gladly disappointed if this isn't the case.



Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Madara will take obito's rinnegan and black zetsu. Obito using his last of power, teleports with sakura to battlefield and gives kakashi his other sharingan and dies.



I got that impression from Obito like "!", he'll teleport right away but Madara will just go after him. They both have the same eye now. I hope this is the case, because Kakashi is most likely _bleeding out of his eye socket_ after Madara just plucked it out. He needs medic attention ASAP.

Black Zetsu is definetly the wild card here. m He wasn't happy before, was he?



Invcitusmaster said:


> Obito will give sakura his sharingan, sakura gives it to sasuke



That would be the way to give him Kamui. I don't really believe in this 'inherited all MS powers'. That's kind of... would it even be needed srly.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 23, 2014)

Not there yet, if the other madara cpmbines with trye madara, he still needs a powerup, kaguya will take over him, and naruto and sasuke will be helpless, presto, hagamoros brother arrives and gives naruto and sasuke the remaining bijuu powers


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara's legs will keep Naruto and Sasuke busy in the greatest action sequence ever.

Also, I want to see Minato. does he jsut have a couple holes in his chest now? Why hasn't he reacted to Naruto coming back? Kishi wouldn't get rid of him like that, would he?


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Would be cool if Madara grows a new a pair while in the Kamui world. Sasuke will probably burn his old pair before he returns.


Yeah, I said "grow a pair," don't laugh.


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 23, 2014)

sasuke teleport himself to the kamui world


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> So let's see, Sakura could actually for once get herself out of a predicament against a plot relevant foe displaying growth without over the top bullshit by let's say taking Obito's Rinnegan staff blocking Madara's attack with it and then using her chakra scalpel to deny Madara his goal of Obito's Rinnegan. After all it's not as if Madara could really move with just his torso....
> 
> Nah she'll have trouble breathing again and be her typical damsel in distress self.
> 
> So either Obito will warp her out of Kamuiland or somehow either Naruto or Sasuke make it into Kamuiland in time to save her. And Madara will get his other Rinnegan. Take your pick



Yes, it would be so refreshing to see Sakura kicking Madaras ass now that she doesn't have her hand inside Narutos chest


----------



## Kneel (Apr 23, 2014)

Maddys gona grow a new set of legs, as that is going on he has to walk on stumps and look ridiculous


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke will manage to get inside of Kamui land, either by himself or through Madara who is still warping

He will choose to save Sakura instead of stopping Madara from getting his eye back.


----------



## Peo (Apr 23, 2014)

I predict a chapter splitted between the fight  Madara vs Obito and Sakura. Maybe a little interaction between Sasuke and Kakashi, Taka arrives, and a couple panels on Spiral Zetsu. 

Is there a chapter next week? Golden week is around that time of the year if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Limbo Madara was defeated, sealed away by Naruto's Jinton Rasengan. He's done for, rendering Madara's right eye power useless.

He needs the left to compensate. :ignoramus


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2014)

^Jiton.  But I think eventually the shadow could end up returning to Madara regardless of what happens to it or where he is. And I don't see what could stop him from making another one.

Obito reacts in time and warps himself along with Sakura just in time.

Obito uses his Onmyouton staff to change its form into a shell and blocks.

Sakura throws the kunai at the rod to block.

Sakura grabs Obito and puts him on front of the incoming rod so that it smashes right into the Rin'negan. 

Sakura goes Byakugou, catches the rod like a boss and throws it back to Madara.

Minato teleports to Kamui world thanks to the Hiraishin seal in Obito's body and either detours the rod or teleports out from there with Sakura and Obito. (Very unlikely)

Or this happens:


alkaline


----------



## Njaa (Apr 23, 2014)

Lazy prediction:

Obito takes the hit and mentions how he was able to protect someone important (queue Rin flashback).
Black zetsu detaches and takes the rinnegan with him while in his dieing moments Obito warps himself and Sakura out of kamuiland and conveniently pop next to Kakashi for some parting words between the two. Obito asks Sakura to give his other sharingan eye to Kakashi (Rin parallel is made).

Meanwhile Madara chills in kamuiland waiting for his legs to regen with his left rinnegan in hand.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2014)

obito dies protecting sakura as he sees rin inside sakura giving him boner power :ignoramus


----------



## Callen (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Limbo Madara was defeated, sealed away by Naruto's Jinton Rasengan. He's done for, rendering Madara's right eye power useless.



Limbo Madara is not kuchiyose. He can simply cast it afresh once the brief inoperative duration passes.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty exited for next chapter 

I predict:
-Obito saves Sakura, but he dies, his Rinengan is not crushed so Madara gets it and takes Sakura with him to the real world.
-Naruto and Sasuke react to Sakura being in Madara's hands and Madara realizes he can use Sakura against Naruto and Sasuke.
-Sakura ruins the alliance's chances to win by just existing.
-Sakura tries to kill Madara

OR

-Obito dies and black Zetsu takes control of Sakura. 
-Sakura and Madara fight togheter against Naruto and Sasuke, whom can't attack Sakura thus they start losing the fight.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 23, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Or this happens:
> 
> 
> He warped himself and Obito too





will do.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 23, 2014)

Predicting.

Obito dies to protect Sakura
Madara gets the Rinnegan
Somehow Sakura gets back to the real word with Obito eye and goes to save Kakashi 
Madara heals himself somehow and goes on the offense.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 23, 2014)

*Naruto 675 Prediction
Perfect.
*
Sakura: Madara!!?
Obito: *Impossible, he must have taken Kakashi's eye*
_The rod impales Sakura and she is sent flying into a cube_
Obito: Dammit...you bastard..
Madara: That was close...Black Zetsu..explain yourself.
Black Zetsu: Sorry to disappoint you Madara-sama but it due to Obito being linked with my other half for quite some time he somehow has the capability of rendering me under his control.
_Madara coughs out blood_
Obito: !
_Madara is bleeding out_
Madara: No matter....I'll just finish the job...now..
Obito: Looks like Naruto and Sasuke are giving you a hard time.
Madara: I don't know what happened to them, but they're certainly much stronger than they should be....
Obito: * can't let him get this eye, no matter what...I have to move*
_Obito gets up but has a hard time moving._
Black Zetsu: I'm starting to get control over you once more, it's only a matter of time now Obito.
Obito: Shut up...
_Obito aims the bottom of his staff towards his eye_
Madara: !!? *Does he plan to kill himself while taking the eye with him*
Black Zetsu: Madara-sama! I can't...stop this yet
Madara: *Shit...no other option*
Madara: KAMUI!
Obito: !!?
_Obito's staff and arms are warped away_
Obito: GAHH!!
Madara: *Damn Kakashi...this eye is completely blind now...but this is my chance!*
_Madara lunges off the floor towards Obito_
_Suddenly Sakura punches Madara away_
Obito: !?
Madara...!? what...
Madara: !!!
_Sakura has the rod impaled in her but has the yin seal released._
Madara: Immense striking power and those markings...you must be a student of that wretched hokage.
Obito: Sakura...come here quickly and destroy this eye, then I'll send you back out.
Madara: Judging by your chakra, you can only do one of two things my dear...
Sakura: !?
Madara: You can either attempt to destroy that eye, then die from chakra loss or kill me right here and now, then die here.
Sakura: *Dammit...he's right...I didn't have enough chakra to use this but I did anyway..it's only a matter of time now..maybe seconds*
Obito: DON'T LISTEN TO HIM, HE'S STALLING UNTIL YOU DROP DEAD, HE KNOWS HE CAN'T KILL YOU!
_Sakura gasping for air_
Madara: Let me make this easier for you.
_Madara puts his hand up and the rod impaled in her chest comes out_
Madara: Now you have to kill me or I kill your only ride out of this world.
Sakura: !
_Madara is about to throw his rod towards Obito_
_Sakura runs towards Madara_
Obito: WAIT STOP SAKURA!
Madara: *Yes...that's right girl, come closer to me so I can aim this Kamui accurately. If I can't destroy you body here then I'll send it away!*
_Sakura jumps all the way up in the air_
Madara: !??
Obito: !? What is she doing
Sakura: *There's no way Madara would allow me to destroy that eye, and I have no chance against Madara even in his current state, my only option...*
_Sakura aims her fist towards the ground_
Sakura: Is to destroy you both at the same time!
Madara: !?? She's insane *does she plan on smashing the entire environment around us?*
Obito: I see...do it!
Sakura: SHANNERO!
Madara: *Shit! I can't defend against this*
_Sakura smashes the ground and absolutely everything gets destroyed, causing Madara and Obito to seemingly get crushed by the debree._
-----------------------
Sasuke: Are you alright?
Kakashi: I'll survive...
Sasuke: !?
_Madara's bottom half slowly vanishes_
Sasuke: I've seen this before...this is...
-----------------------
Obito: !?
_Around Obito is a tree dome_
Obito: How...I
Obito: !??
Black Zetsu: You should thank me, I saved your life...
Obito: Dammit...you got control over me at that very moment...well it doesn't matter...Madara should be..
Madara: Dead..right.
Obito: !!??
Sakura: ....looks like..I failed...*Naruto..Sasuke...everyone..sorry*
_Sakura collapses_
_Madara grabs Obito by the beck_
Obito: Izanagi...
_Madara's left eye closes_
Madara: The eye was dead anyway, only logical use it had left was to do that. Now then..
_Madara rips out Obito's rinnegan, takes Kakashi's eye out and puts in his._
_Last page shows Madara obtaining the other half of his staff_
Madara: At last, I'm complete.

*Chapter end.*


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 23, 2014)

Deadway, you should take over Kishi's position.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara will get his Rinnegan back (thank the Lord for Sakura's incompetence)! 
Also Obito will get his eye back and it will set the stage for Obito's third eye power!

So Sakura's incompetence helped Madara and Obito...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2014)

Obito is mortally wounded saving Sakura, having his sharingan eye go to Kakashi and his rinnegan possibly to Madara.

He then repeats some of the stuff Madara said to him when he was 14 about sacrifice and all that jazz just to rub it in his face that in the end, he was able to live his own life.

Then he finally dies.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito is mortally wounded saving Sakura, having his sharingan eye go to Kakashi and his rinnegan possibly to Madara.
> 
> He then repeats some of the stuff Madara said to him when he was 14 about sacrifice and all that jazz just to rub it in his face that in the end, he was able to live his own life.
> 
> Then he finally dies.



This is the most likely scenario.

I favor Sakura holding Madara off for a period of time before Obi sends her back.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 23, 2014)

IMO the only way Sakura's likely idiocy this chapter can be overwritten is if she somehow makes Obito live. 

Obito with both Kamui and the third jutsu of his MS would likely be a great help against a 100% Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2014)

Obito take the hit for Sakura, nearly killing him giving bz a chance to infuse with madara. Then madara cuts off bz legs and attaches it to him like he did with wz arm. And put the rinnegan in one eye and destroy obitos eye. With his last breath obito sends Sakura back to the real world


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 23, 2014)

Instead of a last minute save, Madara ends up making a Sakura-kabob.

Madara's torso handwalks over to Obito. They both get a good laugh out of it.

Obito and Madara make up by swapping eyes, Obito gets both his original Sharingan back and Madara gets both his Rinnegan back. 

Then they turn around and are Shanaro'd by Slug Sage Sakura, who had activated Byakugo out of nowhere.

Sakura proceeds to use the vast real estate of her expansive billboard brow to implant both pairs of Sharingan and Rinnegan into her forehead.

Sakura Kamui's out of UPS Land, swaps her own eyes with Neji's Byakugan and becomes the second coming of Kaguya, with six eyes instead of three for a double length reign of terror.

Part 3 begins.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 23, 2014)

Can we have a "chapter is expected around x-date - stop asking!" Added to the thread title so people don't spend the next two weeks whining and agonising over the Golden Week break?

I predict that Obito will throw himself in front of Sakura after seeing Rin inside Sakura


----------



## Bringer (Apr 24, 2014)

Sakura uses limbo to summon inner Sakura


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 24, 2014)

*No Matter What Happens. We Find Out Whose the New King of Flash.*


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 24, 2014)

Madara is more powerful to them, i think the kumui dimension is a dimension where sharingan users will go if the use the tech, its not a dimension associated to the eyes, as kakashi said that he is connected to obitos kumui becoz of their eyes, hell, madara, entered obitos kamui


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2014)

Callen said:


> Limbo Madara is not kuchiyose. He can simply cast it afresh once the brief inoperative duration passes.



I'll hold you to that. Let's see if the Limbo Madara is even able to return to the original.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2014)

Do it Kishi. :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara will get his Rinnegan back (thank the Lord for Sakura's incompetence)!
> Also Obito will get his eye back and it will set the stage for Obito's third eye power!
> 
> So Sakura's incompetence helped Madara and Obito...



I agree, because Madara will definitely fail to card-crush Obito's left eye. 

Kishi and his wicked ways.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> I agree, because Madara will definitely fail to card-crush Obito's left eye.
> 
> Kishi and his wicked ways.



I wonder if Black Zetsu will provide some power up, as it is obvious he'll also merge with Madara.


----------



## edangs (Apr 24, 2014)

kayuga will leave madara and take over sakura. kayuga as the final villain will go after hinata for her byakugan.


----------



## Deana (Apr 24, 2014)

Madara again puts his freestyle purse stealing jutsu to good use and steals himself another eye. 

Obito sacrifies himself for new Rin and tells her he wishes he had been on her team since she likes the Uchiha. Then he dies happy and goes to hell where Kushina is waiting to torment him for the rest of his afterlife. This is what he has to look forward too:



And somewhere, somehow Sasuke trolls someone's fandom.


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2014)

If Madara can use Limbo here, he'll definitely regain his other eye. With only half his body in play, I'm not sure how it's going to play out.

I shall remain confident.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 24, 2014)

Why the fuck was Kakashi even there anyways haha. He was just stunned by how cool the Sauce and Nardo were. *PLUCK*
Haha that is bad luck. Anyways.. I reckon Black Zetsu will form his legs and that will give Obito the oppurtunity to slash his own eye since Sakura is a pussy. Sakura gets damaged and Obito warps her back. Naruto heals her. Sakura feels something squishy behind her ear. Oh look its Obito's Sharingan. So she has time to put that into Kakashis empty soar ass socket. Narutos mad now....


----------



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2014)

peeview page



impossible to see for the most part.


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 24, 2014)

ObiSaku vs MadaZestu

Longest battle in part 2. Get ready, fandom


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 24, 2014)

ch1p said:


> peeview page
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> impossible to see for the most part.



Can someone translate it?


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2014)

You guys need to learn how to use freaking spoiler tags.  


Anyway....

Teaches Obito the Six Pain Techniques:
*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Obito provides evidence that the six techniques don't require both eyes:
*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Desperate to regain his left eye, Madara tosses a rod shaped _Gudōdama_ instead of using Shinra Tensei for guaranteed success:
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 24, 2014)

Didn't you know Rinnegan users aren't allowed to use, you know, Rinnegan abilities.

Why didn't Obito fuck Kakashi 10 ways over in their skirmish in Kamuiland with ST, etc? Same shit.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 24, 2014)

Madara should be able to get his rinnegan back.

Obito will attempt to save Sakura by warping her and himself,but it is too late and he can only warp Sakura.

Madara kills Obito,absorbs black Zetsu and takes his rinnegan back. However before losing the rinnegan Obito commits a final act and performs a rinne tensei on someone

When he pops out again Naruto & Sasuke are ready and immediately attacks him.They are able to get back Obitos rinnegan but cannot kill Madara. Madara is able to put his rinnengan back and gains his full power. With that he is able to see the secret behind Sasukes jutsu and prepares for the next attack,which is the cliffhanger of the new chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2014)

The Format said:


> Didn't you know Rinnegan users aren't allowed to use, you know, Rinnegan abilities.
> 
> Why didn't Obito fuck Kakashi 10 ways over in their skirmish in Kamuiland with ST, etc? Same shit.



I know, but it still tickles me.

Kishi doesn't even try to provide an explanation. He simply does whatever.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 25, 2014)

Why hasn't Madara used ST either? 

It's gone far too long without explanation. There has to be a reason they _can't_ use it yet. It's ridiculous to see so many people defend and argue that they _can_ use it despite portrayal saying otherwise.


----------



## vered (Apr 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Why hasn't Madara used ST either?
> 
> It's gone far too long without explanation. There has to be a reason they _can't_ use it yet. It's ridiculous to see so many people defend and argue that they _can_ use it despite portrayal saying otherwise.



There's a chance he needs both eyes to do so.we'll see once he gains his other eye.


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Why hasn't Madara used ST either?
> 
> It's gone far too long without explanation. There has to be a reason they _can't_ use it yet. It's ridiculous to see so many people defend and argue that they _can_ use it despite portrayal saying otherwise.



Kishi said he can use it. He's just not. Madara taught Obito. Kabuto talked Obito out of ripping Yamato's soul out.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 25, 2014)

My prediction:

Obito send sakura back to real world, obito will destroy his eye in madara's possesion and leave him trapped in kamui land, madara will probably get back his other eye and get out of kamui land ala buu.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Obito provides evidence that the six techniques don't require both eyes:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, what he told Kabuto doesn't prove anything... If Obito couldn't use the 6 techniques, he surely wouldn't have told it to Kabuto (to not tell the ennemy your weaknesses is basic strategy imo...) .


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Actually, what he told Kabuto doesn't prove anything... If Obito couldn't use the 6 techniques, he surely wouldn't have told it to Kabuto (to not tell the ennemy your weaknesses is basic strategy imo...) .



Without a cue to the reader that he is bluffing?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> You guys need to learn how to use freaking spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> Anyway....
> ...



But, Clone-chan... our Rinnegan is much to powerful to be used. The manga won't have made it past Obito vs the Jinchuriki and the Masters if it was used in its most efficient way. ck


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2014)

Could someone translate that preview?


----------



## vered (Apr 25, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Clearer preview:



This is the preview for 674 not 675.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 25, 2014)

^
Ah you're right. Chpt 675 would be in issue #24. I think the translation for the preview says "Madara finally cornered" which would make sense for 674 not 675.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2014)

Obito saves Sakura and as he is dying by getting hit by the rod instead of Sakura he sees rin and because of the WoR he musters enough strength to send Sakura out of kamui. And tells madara off, and madara stabs him again takes the rinnegan. As obito is dying madara tells him how he had been watching him and how he had rin kidnapped.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 25, 2014)

vered said:


> This is the preview for 674 not 675.



oops.  I wondered why it was deleted from the other user who posted this.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 26, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> ^
> Ah you're right. Chpt 675 would be in issue #24. I think the translation for the preview says "Madara finally cornered" which would make sense for 674 not 675.



Sakura is going to deck Madara. Watch. You think he isnt cornered muahahahaha. Juubi Madara will fall. But I have a feeling Shadow Madara will take over and go back to his OG form.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Without a cue to the reader that he is bluffing?



The fact he never used them isn't enough for you?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

Tobi wasn't bluffing he just can't use all of the abilities due to only one rinnegan eye.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 26, 2014)

He can use all of Pain's powers.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Tobi wasn't bluffing he just can't use all of the abilities due to only one rinnegan eye.



The fact he couldn't use all of dem due to only one rinnegan, could be the reason why _he could_ have bluffed Kabuto when he told him "I could use this awesome rinnegan jutsu but it would kill him so I won't...".

Anyway, I assume we'll never know. 

Kishi being Kishi...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

Kishi implied that for a reason , Obito just didn't have anything else besides that and the outer path.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2014)

Mariko said:


> The fact he never used them isn't enough for you?



Ugh, no.

Madara never used them all at any point either. Nor did he yet reveal his first two Mangekyou powers.

Doesn't have them?

Besides, the Rinnegan is named for its connection to the six realms. It's like saying the Sharingan can only copy jutsu as a pair.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ugh, no.
> 
> Madara never used them all at any point either. Nor did he yet reveal his first two Mangekyou powers.
> 
> ...



Actually, I was teasing you. I personally don't give a darn anymore about consistence in Naruto since it's perpetual Pnj and retcon. 

But for sharingan you're at least partially wrong: look how Kamui's abilities have been separated in 2 (sorry, not sure of the grammar here...)


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Actually, I was teasing you. I personally don't give a darn anymore about consistence in Naruto since it's perpetual Pnj and retcon.
> 
> But for sharingan you're at least partially wrong: look how Kamui's abilities have been separated in 2 (sorry, not sure of the grammar here...)



Kamui in both eyes, two powers. Shisui, two shots of Koto'Amatsukami.

Susanoo, third power.

To utilize Susano'o, Madara must have awaken Mangekyou powers in both eyes. That's the rule.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2014)

I wonder if Madara will destroy Obito's eye after he replaces it. Logically that's what he should do, along with crushing Madara's other eye, but you have to wonder about his sense for what is prudent.

It is unfortunate that Naruto didn't leave behind a clone. It would have been somewhat funny to see dat clone, waiting to beat a legless Madara.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kamui in both eyes, two powers. Shisui, two shots of Koto'Amatsukami.
> 
> Susanoo, third power.
> 
> To utilize Susano'o, Madara must have awaken Mangekyou powers in both eyes. That's the rule.



This is what I got also,  you don't need to have tsyukyomi or amaterasu to awaken susanoo.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 26, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I wonder if Madara will destroy Obito's eye after he replaces it. Logically that's what he should do, along with crushing Madara's other eye, but you have to wonder about his sense for what is prudent.
> 
> It is unfortunate that Naruto didn't leave behind a clone. It would have been somewhat funny to see dat clone, waiting to beat a legless Madara.



Personally, I think he should take both of Obito's eyes and implant them on his Hashiboob once he gets his rinnegan back.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Personally, I think he should take both of Obito's eyes and implant them on his Hashiboob once he gets his rinnegan back.



Bro that's ? that's genius.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ghost14 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think he should take both of Obito's eyes and implant them on his Hashiboob once he gets his rinnegan back.
> ...



If he chose to do that with Sasuke, he'd have avoided a lot of nonsense.


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 26, 2014)

Obito uses Kamui on Madara's rod

Since both eyes send to the same dimension, the rod travels through Madara's warp hole, you can guess where it ended up.

Obito: 1000 Years of Death, Rikudou edition friend


----------



## warp drive (Apr 26, 2014)

If Kishi wants to put an end to the pairing discussion once and for all, there wouldn't be a better opportunity to kill Sakura than next chapter. Sakura stands in the way of both Hinata's fascination for Naruto (who loves Sakura) and Karin's obsession for Sasuke (who Sakura still have love feelings for). Eventually, I figured one of these three female individual have to died for pairing stability at least. On the other hand, we have a writer in Kishimoto who is let say "coward" when it comes to killing relevant characters. In terms of relevancy out of the three females individual, Sakura is undoubtedly the strongest one here. She has a strong bond with the two main characters that far surpasses both Hinata and Karin.  
I'm going to go on the record and defy Kishimoto's rhythmic writing and say Sakura will died in the next few chapters.


----------



## takL (Apr 26, 2014)

before replacing the obito eye with his own rinnegan he gotta get out of there or hed lock himself in the kamuiland forever.

hopefully maddy will snatch his rinnegan from obito and kamui himself out, put the obito eye back to kakashis left eye socket and the rinegan to his.

and before that it would be nice if sakura uses her limbo to dodge maddys gay ball.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2014)

what if minato teleports to obito?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 26, 2014)

takL said:


> before replacing the obito eye with his own rinnegan he gotta get out of there or hed lock himself in the kamuiland forever.
> 
> hopefully maddy will snatch his rinnegan from obito and kamui himself out, put the obito eye back to kakashis left eye socket and the rinegan to his.
> 
> and before that it would be nice if sakura uses her limbo to dodge maddys gay ball.



madara gets the rinnegan... obito dies, sakura gets obito eye and transplants the eye into kakashi.
kakashi eye was 90% blind anyway

kakashi gets EMS and we see his face without the mask (you know kishi said in the interview that kakashi face will be a reveal )


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bro that's ? that's genius.



Lol, and once Madara gets back and has to fight Naruto and Sasuke's new Chakra constructs he can take on one with his own susanoo and the other with a sage powered mokujin boobsanoo.


----------



## Cloudane (Apr 26, 2014)

No idea, but Kakashi suddenly fell off my Naruto characters keyring last night.  You know what that means... he landed upside down too...


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Lee pops 9 gates, kicks through dimensional walls and saves Sakura. 

Sasuke grabs Hinata by the hand, says he needs her and her Byakugan to make the ultimate duo.

Forum self destructs.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 26, 2014)

man if any SasuHina moment happens, it will be hilarious


----------



## MS81 (Apr 26, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> man if any SasuHina moment happens, it will be hilarious



its not too farfetched bro.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bro that's ? that's genius.



It really is but then Madara would kill Sasuke and Naruto so it would never happen.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 27, 2014)

hiruzen hypes itachi "at the age of 5 he was able to stop 5 wars"

sasuke enters kamui land with tsukiyomi and fights madara 1 vs 1 as sakura bleeds to death.

naruto uses his new powers to grow kakashi another sharingan eye.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 27, 2014)

1- obito will take the hit and save sakura.

2- obito lose the control of BZ.

3- BZ take the Rinnegan to madara , because poor madara doesn't have legs .

4- madara get out of kumui dimension and sasuke follow him.

5- obito send himself and sakura out of kumui dimension.

6- obito ask sakura to give his Sharingan to kakashi.

7- obito ask kakashi to use his eye and let him see the world again.

8- obito die while thinking of rin.

the end.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 27, 2014)

MS81 said:


> its not too farfetched bro.


i know, after probably hearing about Kaguya, maybe Sasuke will go after her


----------



## Trojan (Apr 27, 2014)

What I want to happen, but it will not anyway...

Minato teleport to Kamui-land, save Sakura, meanwhile madara takes the other Rinnegan. Then Minato destroy obito's MS that madara currently has after the replacement with the Rennigan, and take obito and Sakura out of that dimension by teleporting again. 

Thus, madara will get trapped in that dimension. lol
after that, kishi shows Hiruzen with his fight with Yamato, and the end of it as well. Of course madara won't be
trapped forever, and will use some of his bullshit plot no jutsu armor to get out of that dimension, maybe the same style Kidbuu did in Dragon Ball, by screaming. 

and then it will be madara alone finally, even though kishi might pull some other characters out of his @$$
to make this war even longer ~.~


----------



## Moeka (Apr 27, 2014)

Obito teleports Sakura out and destroys his own eyes maybe?


----------



## Weapon (Apr 27, 2014)

- Tobirama + Taka talk then head to SZ battlefield before going back to mainstage.
- Obito uses the last of his power to Kamui Sakura out.
- Madara and Obito's last confrontation [Obito's Death]
- Madara emerges back into the real world with two eyes, shocked reactions from everyone because they know Obito is dead.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> 1- obito will take the hit and save sakura.
> 
> 2- obito lose the control of BZ.
> 
> ...



I'd say:

8- Madara tells Obito while he's dying that he's the one behind Rin and Kakashi's attack 

9- Begining of a fb about this night


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 27, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I'd say:
> 
> 8- Madara tells Obito while he's dying that he's the one behind Rin and Kakashi's attack
> 
> 9- Begining of a fb about this night



lol poor obito


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 27, 2014)

Minatos severed head teleports into Kamui land and gives Obito moral support.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 27, 2014)

I think Obito will take the hit to protect Sakura. Maybe maybe Madara will fail to get his another Rinnegan. Hard to guess how it will turn out.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 27, 2014)

I predict Obito's Susanoo


----------



## MS81 (Apr 27, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> naruto uses his new powers to grow kakashi another sharingan eye.



You know that might just happen to kakashi, he'll probably get his eye back or obito rinnegan and use Naruto sage chakra.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 27, 2014)

Through all the Sasuke hype. I almost forgot one of my most Anticipated Moments is coming up. Sasuke & Kakashi's Heart to heart. Standing next to each other with some time.


----------



## takL (Apr 27, 2014)

i predict maddys
mambo・tengoku
tango・ jigoku
Rumba・ roomba



Mariko said:


> I'd say:
> 
> 8- Madara tells Obito while he's dying that he's the one behind Rin and Kakashi's attack
> 
> 9- Begining of a fb about this night



10- Obito "so what? i know that all"

are 2chers prediction.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 27, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I think Obito will take the hit to protect Sakura. Maybe maybe Madara will fail to get his another Rinnegan. Hard to guess how it will turn out.



He should take the hit with his face, let Madara destroy the Rinnegan himself.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2014)

Come on Kaguya, take over.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 27, 2014)

it's very easy to predict the next chapter,Madara will get his Rinnegan back by the end of the chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 27, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Come on Kaguya, take over.



she's not going to take over. she IS the juubi/tree.... which madara has taken over lol

her job in the manga is to make madara more powerful, not to take over.


----------



## hokage94 (Apr 27, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> she's not going to take over. she IS the juubi/tree.... which madara has taken over lol
> 
> her job in the manga is to make madara more powerful, not to take over.



That's the thing. She's so powerful she CAN take over.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> she's not going to take over. she IS the juubi/tree.... which madara has taken over lol
> 
> her job in the manga is to make madara more powerful, not to take over.



>Stronger than Madara
>Evil
>Not taking over.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2014)

i predict  aakura =rin parallel


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 27, 2014)

Addy said:


> i predict  aakura =rin parallel



Im going to beat you if this happens

you better hope not addy


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 27, 2014)

Sakura was Sasuke's only light.:ignoramus 

Sasuke needs new light.:ignoramus


----------



## takL (Apr 27, 2014)

or kaguyas. kaguyad feel cosy in a girls body than in maddys.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2014)

takL said:


> or kaguyas. kaguyad feel cosy in a girls body than in maddys.


I've got to laugh at the imagine of Sakura becoming the final villain as Kaguya leaves Madara's body for hers. And simply because Kaguya doesn't like having a penis. Talk about turning the story onto its head.


----------



## takL (Apr 27, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I've got to laugh at the imagine of Sakura becoming the final villain as Kaguya leaves Madara's body for hers. And simply because Kaguya doesn't like having a penis. Talk about turning the story onto its head.



sakura had an inner sakura  inside even when she was only 12 u know.

plus see the vowels in the names.
k*a*g*u*y*a*
s*a*k*u*r*a*


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2014)

takL said:


> sakura had an inner sakura  inside even when she was only 12 u know.
> 
> plus see the vowels in the names.
> k*a*g*u*y*a*
> s*a*k*u*r*a*



Lol how could I have overlooked something that obvious? And shame on you, takL, as someone who is actually speaking japanese for not sooner pointing out that the meaning of Sakura's name "cherry tree" was an obvious link to the god tree. 

Moreover how come no one ever questioned why Sakura has such a big forehead? It's obviously because the space is reserved for a Rinnegan eye.


----------



## takL (Apr 27, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Lol how could I have overlooked something that obvious? And shame on you, takL, as someone who is actually speaking japanese for not sooner pointing out that the meaning of Sakura's name "cherry tree" was an obvious link to the god tree.



cos god tree looks nothing like cherry trees...
and the tree in which kaguya was found in taketori story is a bamboo tree. 

so i didnt think of the link between kaguya n sakura. 
they are both female, have something on the forehead and the a-u-a connection, yeah why not!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 27, 2014)

Madara gets the Rinnegan and fuses with Black Zetsu


----------



## Klona (Apr 27, 2014)

^ I think that's gonna happen too.
It would suck for Sakura if Madara kills Obito and decides to ditch her in that dimension.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2014)

Madara gains his remaining Rinnegan. Obito is forced to retreat with Sakura.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2014)

Madara has like ten chapters left then Kaguya takes other.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2014)

i like how people dont get that sakura is by the far the only character in kamui land.................. who will 100% survive unlike obito or madara


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2014)

Addy said:


> i like how people dont get that sakura is by the far the only character in kamui land.................. who will 100% survive unlike obito or madara



Lol I just realized that.


----------



## takL (Apr 27, 2014)

hey dont jump the gun yet.
sakura may well get killed to get new power like her peers.
to meet kaguya thats is.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2014)

takL said:


> hey dont jump the gun yet.
> sakura may well get killed to get new power like her peers.
> to meet kaguya thats is.






you know what? i never thought of that. great point!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 27, 2014)

Sakura=Rin fine by me
Sakura=Kaguya ew just no


----------



## eurytus (Apr 27, 2014)

why do people think Sakura is danger? I think Madara will just take the rinnegan and leave


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Sakura=Rin fine by me
> Sakura=Kaguya ew just no


wether she ends with sasuke or naruto, it will be i*c*st either way


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 27, 2014)

I think we'll learn why Naruto picked up the Hiraishin kunai.

Hopefully Obito will get his other Sharingan back (whilst Madara obtains his Rinnegan).

That way we can see if Obito will obtain Susanoo, or a new jutsu. 



takL said:


> hey dont jump the gun yet.
> sakura may well get killed to get new power like her peers.
> to meet kaguya thats is.



Though considering Madara's new appearance and the Shinju speaking to him, it is possible he's met Kayuga already.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Madara has like ten chapters left then Kaguya takes other.



She'll never take over.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 27, 2014)

Sakura's death will awaken new sharingan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 27, 2014)

Kaguya is giving power to Madara just like RS did with Naruto and Sasuke.
I doubt she will take the role of the villain...

Unless the Juubi will play a role after Madara.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> She'll never take over.



Willing to bet your life on that? 



Shin said:


> Kaguya is giving power to Madara just like RS did with Naruto and Sasuke.
> I doubt she will take the role of the villain...
> 
> Unless the Juubi will play a role after Madara.



Unlike the Sage, she's evil.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 27, 2014)

I predict Sasuke goes insane when he realises Madara has escaped to Sakura.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 27, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I predict Sasuke goes insane when he realises Madara has escaped to Sakura.


if this happens


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Through all the Sasuke hype. I almost forgot one of my most Anticipated Moments is coming up. Sasuke & Kakashi's Heart to heart. Standing next to each other with some time.



Yes.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> She'll never take over.



Madara is looking like a little bitch right now, now it's time for the bad bitch Kaguya to show up.


----------



## Mew♥ (Apr 27, 2014)

*So what do you think Sakura will do in the next chapter???*

I am hoping for slug sage mode but that is just wishful thinking haha


----------



## Bijuu Bomber (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Mew♥ (Apr 27, 2014)

Very very good/likely prediction haha xD


----------



## Bijuu Bomber (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't blame Sakura though. I mean If I was stuck in a room with Madara when he's bloodthirsty I'd be crying too.


----------



## Mew♥ (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah but damn. It's time for her to get her head in the game :/


----------



## Turrin (Apr 27, 2014)

Obito throws himself in-front of black rod. Madara starts jamming more black rods into him as he protects Sakura. Madara steals eye and reveals how he was the one who set up Rins death. Speech about how Obito can't even protect a single girl. Obito awakens from near death and warps himself and Sakura away. Madara follows and is about to kill Sakura; Naruto shows up and protects Sakura. Obito thinks about how Naruto can succeed where he failed. Naruto says Obito isn't a failure yat yat yat...protected Sakura whatever. Than Obito gives his other eye to Kakashi. Obito sees rin one last time and than dies

There is no way it isn't something along those lines. Any other speculation is pointless.


----------



## Bijuu Bomber (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sure she'll be doing something. I mean either she does something now, or she's dead. She really has no other options at this point.


----------



## Mew♥ (Apr 27, 2014)

Obito could save her ass of course ): Yet another damsel in distress moment


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe. 

Of course the WSJ preview has previews for everything but the next Naruto chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Madara is looking like a little bitch right now, now it's time for the bad bitch Kaguya to show up.



Don't lose faith in your Madara. He'll gain the other Rinnegan, and deliver.


----------



## kagegak (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys can someone translate?

サスケはゴキブリとセックスを持っている


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't lose faith in your Madara. He'll gain the other Rinnegan, and deliver.



He'll gain it then look good for a while but he ain't final villain.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 28, 2014)

I feel like Obito and Sakura aren't even going to get a chance to warp. Madara's attacks are portrayed to be extremely high speeds (even Gaara's automatic defense sand couldn't react to it).

I predict Obito maybe gets in the way of Sakura and gets hit by the pole instead, and is stuck in a cube somewhere unable to get out (as the poles seem to restrict movement and chakra, ala Hashi and Tobirama). Then Madara takes his eye and warps back, not even paying attention to Sakura.

Kishi could also not even show what happens - Next chapter might start with Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi on the outside talking or worrying about Obito/Madara until he warps back with the eye, leaving the trio and the readers to their imaginations.



kagegak said:


> Guys can someone translate?
> 
> サスケはゴキブリとセックスを持っている




Sasuke has sex with cockroach


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't lose faith in your Madara. He'll gain the other Rinnegan, and deliver.



Madara really is a pathetic value. This guy is like an idiot.I thought he was a strong badass. But it turns how he and idiot with derp strength. I fully expect Kaguya to come back soon. I dont see Madara making it past 685


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 28, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara really is a pathetic value. This guy is like an idiot.I thought he was a strong badass. But it turns how he and idiot with derp strength. I fully expect Kaguya to come back soon. I dont see Madara making it past 685



Madara > sasuke


----------



## mrsaphen (Apr 28, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Madara > sasuke


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 28, 2014)

Naruto & Sasuke  > Madara 

Cuz plot


----------



## Weapon (Apr 28, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara really is a pathetic value. This guy is like an idiot.I thought he was a strong badass. But it turns how he and idiot with derp strength. I fully expect Kaguya to come back soon. I dont see Madara making it past 685



Even though I do see him not surviving the next 10 to 15 chapters [Excluding Flashbacks] and being neutral about the recent Madara portrayal in recent chapters I do find this comment a bit unfair in general. 

When you think about it, not much time has actually passed in the story since he become the Jinchurikee. 

- He toyed with Minato and the crew [To display his style / design]
- Then he let Gai beat him up, which was probably only a few minutes since Eight Gates wouldn't have been long. [I'm calling 10 minutes max]

The week to week pacing makes it seem like a long time, not to mention the fanbase will interpret it as Madara being a mess / underwhelming. You read this as a whole or in volume quantities you will get a completely different interpretation when it comes specifically to his performance. 

Look at what he did prior, a span of 6 hours tops from Edo Madara > Revived Madara > Rikudo Madara. He's accumulated more _strong_ + _badass_ qualities in three years of the series's serializing on his own then the whole series serializing prior 12 years beforehand. 

I do feel like as of right now he's being displayed as an incompetent vessel of such potential but I think that's only due to the pacing and that there's a reason why he's needing all these changes and wants more. 

Right now and especially since hiss revival he's never been shown to have a blood lust intent towards things but rather driven towards them from what I honestly think. As for his powers and changes, I think he needs two eyes not to be stronger but to output his power properly. I don't think his core strength / main arsenal is too Ninjutsu strictly based. 

I do believe Kaguya or someone else will be coming along soon, but it won't be directly because of Madara.


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Apr 28, 2014)

Next week we're sure to see all of the following events occur (in what order is up for debate presently):

- Madara gets his Rinnegan back
- Obito returns Sakura back to the real world
- Obito gives Kakashi his other eye
- Naruto creates more bijuu chakra Rasengans

What I'd find really interesting is if Obito gave Kakashi some Senju DNA as well... but I don't really want that to happen and it's a very long shot anyway.


----------



## takL (Apr 28, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Though considering Madara's new appearance and the Shinju speaking to him, it is possible he's met Kayuga already.



i doubt he knew it was kaguya but 
i meant sakura to meet kaguya. 
just funny to think that  maddys 'women are weak' comment is coming back to bite him.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 28, 2014)

takL said:


> i doubt he knew it was kaguya but
> i meant sakura to meet kaguya.
> just funny to think that  maddys 'women are weak' comment is coming back to bite him.




Looooool true, the KARMA is going to bite Madara's ass  now I want to see Kaguya vs Madara


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2014)

it is revealed  that sakura was a descendent  of kaguya's bastard child.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2014)

takL said:


> just funny to think that  maddys 'women are weak' comment is coming back to bite him.



This is going to be glorious.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 28, 2014)

Do people are really hyped to see Sakura ? ...even if its for comic relief I don't want that...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 28, 2014)

Shin said:


> Do people are really hyped to see Sakura ? ...even if its for comic relief I don't want that...



This is the golden week comic thread, you should know that....


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2014)

we anticipate sakura pawning s we wont be as butthurt :/


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't want break.


Prediction: Orochimaru finally appears and defeat Madara.


----------



## takL (Apr 28, 2014)

Shin said:


> Do people are really hyped to see Sakura ? ...even if its for comic relief I don't want that...



yay! sakura for the fv!


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 28, 2014)

Madara stealing kakshi eye was him stepping up for me he should of had moments liek that wher ehe just violated instead of shitty workarounds and running.

He should get the eye back.Sakura gets saved naruto.Madara takes eye back probably the magic healing eye.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto & Sasuke  > Madara
> 
> Cuz plot


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 28, 2014)

So are they going to have an eye off since they both have each others eyes now?


----------



## Rai (Apr 28, 2014)

Obito saves Rin(Sakura).


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 28, 2014)

^obvious outcome


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 28, 2014)

>Madara gets Rinnegan from Obito
>Madara takes Kakashi's eye out of the eye socket and removes headband to reveal eye slit
>Kakashi's eye becomes third eye


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 28, 2014)

predict : nerdo as usually sucks, and sasuke saves his ass


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He'll gain it then look good for a while but he ain't final villain.



That goes without saying.

Rinnegan Sasuke is.


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> >Madara gets Rinnegan from Obito
> >Madara takes Kakashi's eye out of the eye socket and removes headband to reveal eye slit
> >Kakashi's eye becomes third eye



I'll die if he creates another Rinnegan with it.


----------



## Azula (Apr 28, 2014)

Kaguya starts taking over madara as soon as he gets the other rinnegan


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> That goes without saying.
> 
> Rinnegan Sasuke is.



Yep, as much as peeka hates to admit it, its clear madara isnt final villian.  The final villian has to be someone with the rinnegan who has eaten the fruit.  So madaras only chance at being final villian is to go after the fruit. In doing so he will be doing kaguyas bidding, the fruit is means of her escape.  So he will succeed in creating another fruit only to be trolled by kaguya before he gets to eat it.  Tho unlikely i think oro going after kaguyas body would be interesting as he prolly wont get sasukes body.  So this would bring closure to oros dream, he gets to see thru the eyes of the one who started it all, the origins and meaning of ninjutsu and he will become one with kaguya and gain true immortality.  Only to be trolled by kaguya, this would be fitting end for oro cuz he will get trolled by sasuke otherwise.  

So sasuke and naruto who will have become rikudou level by then will fight kaguya who will have become one with both madara and oro and absorbing all their powers.  Dont think she will try to eat the fruit again or if it would make any difference for her but fruit will remain there. Rikudou naruto and rikudou sasuke both defeat kaguya together.  Then argument occurs between them as sasuke reveals his true intentions.  And he eats the fruit and gains kaguyas power.  Madaras juubi/shinjuu power is less than kaguyas fruit power cuz i think its concentrated amplified chakra from thousand years inside the fruit.

So the final battle and the greatest fight of the manga would be Rikudou Naruto VS Rikudou Sasuke with rinnegan and fruits power.  Naruto will remain the underdog until he creates a newer form of juubi, the ten tailed fox who is fully cooperative with naruto as the spirits of the nine bijuus would be inside it.  Naruto kicks sasukes ass but refuses to kill him and new era of peace is ushered in as two powerful rikudous one with fruits power and one with new juubi power work side by side.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'll die if he creates another Rinnegan with it.



Then we can guarantee that kakashi will get the rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 29, 2014)

just stop to imagine... psycho Sasuke+this rinnegan


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2014)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Yep, as much as peeka hates to admit it, its clear madara isnt final villian.  The final villian has to be someone with the rinnegan who has eaten the fruit.  So madaras only chance at being final villian is to go after the fruit. In doing so he will be doing kaguyas bidding, the fruit is means of her escape.  So he will succeed in creating another fruit only to be trolled by kaguya before he gets to eat it.  Tho unlikely i think oro going after kaguyas body would be interesting as he prolly wont get sasukes body.  So this would bring closure to oros dream, he gets to see thru the eyes of the one who started it all, the origins and meaning of ninjutsu and he will become one with kaguya and gain true immortality.  Only to be trolled by kaguya, this would be fitting end for oro cuz he will get trolled by sasuke otherwise.
> 
> So sasuke and naruto who will have become rikudou level by then will fight kaguya who will have become one with both madara and oro and absorbing all their powers.  Dont think she will try to eat the fruit again or if it would make any difference for her but fruit will remain there. Rikudou naruto and rikudou sasuke both defeat kaguya together.  Then argument occurs between them as sasuke reveals his true intentions.  And he eats the fruit and gains kaguyas power.  Madaras juubi/shinjuu power is less than kaguyas fruit power cuz i think its concentrated amplified chakra from thousand years inside the fruit.
> 
> So the final battle and the greatest fight of the manga would be Rikudou Naruto VS Rikudou Sasuke with rinnegan and fruits power.  Naruto will remain the underdog until he creates a newer form of juubi, the ten tailed fox who is fully cooperative with naruto as the spirits of the nine bijuus would be inside it.  Naruto kicks sasukes ass but refuses to kill him and new era of peace is ushered in as two powerful rikudous one with fruits power and one with new juubi power work side by side.



Even though I have no clue who you are, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for prefacing this fanfic with the fact that you and I disagree.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> just stop to imagine... psycho Sasuke+this rinnegan



I don't think he will return to his psycho self, however i can see him turning into the main antagonist for what's left of the story. There is a reason as to why even now while working  with Naruto against Madara, his answer to Hagoromo remains a secret.
He got the eye, and i suspect he'll complete the set by the end of this fight to be ready as a final challenge for Naruto.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 29, 2014)

Madara admits to dying Obito that he was the one to set up Rin's death, Obito rages, gets another power-up and *again* refuses to die


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> just stop to imagine... psycho Sasuke+this rinnegan



more like butthurt bitchy sasuke at this point lol.

i am still waiting for sasuke to show something new. so far, ST........ justl ike obito and minato ck


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Then we can guarantee that kakashi will get the rinnegan.



Rinnegan powers will zap his chakra in an instant.

Not happening.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan powers will zap his chakra in an instant.
> 
> Not happening.



Unless, Rinnegan magically gives him chakra rather than take from him


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan powers will zap his chakra in an instant.
> 
> Not happening.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan powers will zap his chakra in an instant.
> 
> Not happening.



Naruto sage chakra will help kakashi with the rinnegan.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 29, 2014)

Madara rips sasukes Sharinegan and places it on his forehead
Sakura transplants both of obitos sharingans into sasuke
Sasuke unlocks kamui susanoo which looks incredibly gay


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 29, 2014)

next chapter


----------



## Kishido (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't give a darn... Just give me Kakashi... The rest are utter shit characters I do not give a damn about... Even if I know that Kakashi and Obito will have some sob story goodbye and an asspull power up for Kakashi


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2014)

Prediction:

Sasuke doesn't follow Madara into Kamui land.

He chops the lower half of his body into smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller pieces.


----------



## takL (Apr 29, 2014)

or the lower half is following the upper half to the kamui space and sasuke will grab a leg to go there with it. 



Kishido said:


> an asspull power up for Kakashi


with kakashis special eye having gone
'the kakashi ear' is finally coming!


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 29, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Sasuke doesn't follow Madara into Kamui land.
> 
> He chops the lower half of his body into smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller and smaller pieces.



Madara becomes Dr. Loveless


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 29, 2014)

takL said:


> or the lower half is following the upper half to the kamui space and sasuke will grab a leg to go there with it.
> 
> 
> with kakashis special eye having gone
> 'the kakashi *ear*' is finally coming!



I see what you did there. 

Are we getting the spoiler page or what?


----------



## Hasan (Apr 29, 2014)

Madara regenerates and charges towards Obito; gouges out the Rinnegan. We cut to other side of the field - Hiruzen defeats Spiral Zetsu and Yamato is rescued. Meanwhile, Naruto and Sasuke run towards Kakashi to see if he's okay. Chapter ends with Madara returning - he throws Kakashi's eye, and puts in the Rinnegan: _"The real fight starts now"_. The cliff-hanger page has him use a new Rinnegan technique, with _"Oh shit"_ looks on Kakashi, Naruto and Sasuke's faces.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 29, 2014)

takL said:


> or the lower half is following the upper half to the kamui space and sasuke will grab a leg to go there with it.
> 
> 
> with kakashis special eye having gone
> 'the kakashi ear' is finally coming!



I hope you are right


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 29, 2014)

Sasuke's jutsu will be confirmed as a space-time. We'll also know why Naruto took the Hiraishin kunai.

---

So the Rinnegan provides:

Soul extraction, ability to bring back the dead, lie detection, chakra absorption, manipulation of a gravitational and repulsion force, mass and limitless summoning, insane body mods.
Not to mention the ability to manifest chakra into weapons which can't be broken by normal heals which control the foe instantly or wrap chains around them, the ability to summon the Juubi's husk, synchronise with it (and reverse the damage) and use insta-kill soul dragons... let us not forget the insta-kill black outs.

Now more recently we learnt the Rinnegan provides the user with the ability to have a version of themselves in limbo that can harm their foes (even Bijuu) and is invulnerable (except against Six Paths chakra). Now there is Sasuke's probable space-time jutsu from the Rinnegan.

All in addition to the jutsu potential it provides (refer to how Madara casually used Inton and Ranton).

Basically with his other Rinnegan, I think Madara's going to show us again why the Rinnegan is the most hax Doujutsu. Perhaps some new Rinnegan powers or an extension (plausibly an augmentation) of the jutsu used before.

Hopefully Sasuke uses other Rinnegan powers. 

Fukasaku wasn't kidding when he said the Rinnegan has the strongest powers of all the ocular powers.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2014)

I want a flashback of Jiraya, I miss him.


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2014)

Damn, going through Rinnegan withdraw. Hope either Madara or Sauce reveals something new from my favorite doujutsu come next chapter.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 29, 2014)

I predict that Sasuke will do a Blue's Skidoo into Kamui.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 29, 2014)

i predict a random itachi praise panel.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 29, 2014)

I predicate Sasuke Slows time...yes, I have gone that far.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I don't give a darn... Just give me Kakashi... The rest are utter shit characters I do not give a damn about... Even if I know that Kakashi and Obito will have some sob story goodbye and an asspull power up for Kakashi



White fang chakra and rinnegan eye coming soon!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2014)

The biggest mystery for me is what the hell is going to happen to Madara's legs.

I think BZ might just give him new ones or he will grow new ones. I can't see him just re-merging with the ones he just lost.

So what happens? They turn into a second Madara? They melt?


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2014)

Brooks said:


> I predicate Sasuke Slows time...yes, I have gone that far.



Be is space or time, whatever it is it's haxxed.Hopefully we'll know more about his ability in the coming chapters together with Madara finally getting his eye back.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 29, 2014)

i predict that Sauce will grab Mads legs attempting to go in


----------



## Hasan (Apr 29, 2014)

Would be funny if Madara uses Kawarimi no Jutsu. . .


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2014)

i really hope sakura gets a power up from kaguya just for me to spam that image of hinata tripping like 1000 times in every thread saying "meanwhile, hyuuga........"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> i really hope sakura gets a power up from kaguya just for me to spam that image of hinata tripping like 1000 times in every thread saying "meanwhile, hyuuga........"



addy bro you took the weed path again....

why in hell would even kaguya care for a pink stick ?


----------



## Brooks (Apr 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Be is space or time, whatever it is it's haxxed.Hopefully we'll know more about his ability in the coming chapters together with Madara finally getting his eye back.



Maybe add Izanagi into the mix?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 29, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict that Sauce will grab Mads legs attempting to go in



I hope you did not learn that from harvard girl. 

Any ways, Sasuke not going to the other dimension.
Madara will take his eye, absorb black zetzu and fuck obito.
Sakura will be the HEROINE AND WILL DO SOMETHING EPIC.........


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict that Sauce will grab Mads legs attempting to go in



That will be 10x more awkward if they don't go and Sasuke is just stuck there clinging to an older man's lower half.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 29, 2014)

Now I'm somehow imagining Sasuke following Madara into Kamui land and using the legs as a shield to block the rod


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 29, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That will be 10x more awkward if they don't go and Sasuke is just stuck there clinging to an older man's lower half.


kakashi: "Sasuke, wtf are you trying to do?"


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 29, 2014)

How many times i told you, naruto will have byakugan


----------



## Weapon (Apr 29, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> How many times i told you, naruto will have byakugan



Completely forgot about this, you're right.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> kakashi: "Sasuke, wtf are you trying to do?"



I'd be very surprised if his legs followed him, based on the warping panel, so that is just going to be uncomfortable for everyone. Including Sakura and Obito who are currently being attacked by half of Madara. 

I like how Kishi tactfully just blacked out the sliced ends so we don't see any guro. Madara has no guts.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 29, 2014)

Sasuke will probably pull the Final Flash on next chapter?


----------



## Karasu (Apr 29, 2014)

Fucking golden week  get on with it already.

675 - Gai recovers and proceeds with an amped-up One Thousand Years of Pain.  End.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 29, 2014)

i bet Obito will lose the Rinnegan but Madara will trow Obito MS to the floor , Sakura will then give Obito his eye and heal him, we will see Obito spamming 2 Kamu's whit Susanoo.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 29, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i bet Obito will lose the Rinnegan but Madara will trow Obito MS to the floor , Sakura will then give Obito his eye and heal him, we will see Obito spamming 2 Kamu's whit Susanoo.



Why would Madara throw Obito the sharingan in Kamui Land? Madara needs Kamui to warp out of the dimension when he gets his eye back. Obito could then just destroy both his eyes and seal Madara in there forever.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 29, 2014)

I predict Madara get's Ninja aids from swapping his eyes too many times.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2014)

You know, I do hope the full bijuu form won't become obsolete somehow.

If that happens, Kurama will never step into the outside world again.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 29, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> i predict golden week is a myth and instead as a surprise we'll get a triple issue



It's actually the most powerful genjutsu of all. It possesses the power to instantly depress anyone awaiting new manga releases.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 30, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You know, I do hope the full bijuu form won't become obsolete somehow.
> 
> If that happens, Kurama will never step into the outside world again.



The fuck. Someone showing concern for Lord Kurama other than me? I need to stop staying up so late. I must be Lucid Dreaming.

Anyway.

Minato is the only one capable of stopping this shit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 30, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The fuck. Someone showing concern for Lord Kurama other than me? I need to stop staying up so late. I must be Lucid Dreaming.



If it were up to me, Kurama would be released when Naruto is an old man in his death bed instead of getting passed to someone else.


----------



## Goud (Apr 30, 2014)

Obito uses Kamui to save Sakura from the flying chakra rod of doom, then attempts to get out himself, but fails as he begins to lose the fight for control over his body to BZ. Obito says some things about who he is/was and how he refuses to obey Madara any longer and tries to kill Madara with his staff, before the former can fully regenerate.

Cut to Naruto having a short fight with Limbo Madara, before finishing him off with a certain Jutsu / Limbo Madara vanishes. He returns to  Sasuke's side. They then have a moment with Sakura and Kakashi; Kakashi is worried about Obito. Madara then suddenly appears behind them, with both of his Rinnegan eyes now in place. BZ-possessed Obito is with him (he used Kamui to get Madara out), who now in turn has both of his Sharingan back (with BZ in control, Madara gave him the other Sharingan back). 

Madara hypes up the full power of both Rinnegan when used simultaneously by their rightful owner, then begins activating some sort of technique. Chapter ends here.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2014)

Shin said:


> addy bro you took the weed path again....
> 
> why in hell would even kaguya care for a pink stick ?



for the same reason RS gave his power to sasuke even though it is obvious that sasuke's answer to piece is shit


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 30, 2014)

Naruto 675 Prediction: "Blind Faith"
The Black Rod makes it way towards Obito. He also realizes it too late to dodge. Sakura Moves in the way and gets stabbed right through the center of her chest but launches for and decks Madara in his upper Torso. While Sakura is bleeding out obito Rushes to sakura side and yanks out Kakashi eye and takes sakura off. Sakura starts off by stopping the bleeding bust states she doesn't have the chakra to fully heal. Obito questions her why did she try to sacrifice herself for obito. She states how could she learn to trust Sasuke again if she isnt willing to trust Obito who actively trying to redeem himself. Obito remembers Rin and likens Sakura spirit to how Rin trusted her friends soo blindly and announces its time for him to adopt a little blind faith. He tells Sakura to make sure Kakashi Gets his eye back but first.....

Kakashi questions Sasuke and ask what he is doing. Sasuke lifts Kakashi up and states that they must regroup first while they got a moment to breathe while Madara is in the other dimension. They have their little heart to heart and finally meet up with Taka and Co, Team Gai, and Managed to find Bee. Everyone starts arguing what should be done first. To aid the alliance, or to help Naruto with Shadow Madara or pursue the real Madara. Sakura exits out of Kamui land abit different to conclude the chapter with the next chapter being titled. The Deciding factor.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Next chapter, Madara finds a weakness in Sasuke and uses it against him - attacks Sakura - and uses that moment to rip out Sasuke's left eye.
> 
> Note: this is not a shipping prediction as much as it is a Team 7 nakama prediction





Coldhands said:


> Sasuke losing his eye right after he got it would be hilarious





Sarahmint said:


> It's what Madara is after and the only way for Natuto to outshine Sasuke to begin with is if Sasuke is weakened.



I think the opposite is what's going to happen; Sasuke will snatch Madara's right eye, the same way he almost got the bell from Kakashi at that genin training exercise. That scene back when was too awesome for it not to be a foreshadowing of something important.


[sp=I don't know how to use tags]





[/sp]

Remember, the whole point is for Naruto to be an underdog who needs to catch up; so it'd make perfect sense for Sasuke to get two fully activated Rinnegans.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 30, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> Remember,* the whole point is for Naruto to be an underdog *who needs to catch up; so it'd make perfect sense for Sasuke to get two fully activated Rinnegans.



Your stuck in the past  both of them are now god level. They will battle and its going to be a brother love crap in the end.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> I predict Madara get's Ninja aids from swapping his eyes too many times.



Madara is immortal now, aids won't work.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 30, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> Remember, the whole point is for Naruto to be an underdog who needs to catch up; so it'd make perfect sense for Sasuke to get two fully activated Rinnegans.



Naruto was a fake underdog, now he's child of prophecy and Jesus.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 30, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> Remember, the whole point is for Naruto to be an underdog who needs to catch up; so it'd make perfect sense for Sasuke to get two fully activated Rinnegans.



That underdog business only applied to the version of Naruto who hadn't grown up. The version of Naruto before his rapid development in the Pain arc.

Since then Naruto was actually considered to be stronger than Sasuke. Zetsu told Sasuke that Naruto was probably stronger. Upon obtaining the final Susanoo, you could say they became equal (though probably not considering Sasuke's vision). More so when we saw Sennin powers could fight two MS users; Naruto's worry about Sasuke was just the Indra/Asura visions he and Sasuke saw.

Then you go to the Kurama/EMS times. Sasuke actually felt like he wasn't on Naruto's level when he saw Naruto enter BM, or version 2. 

Now they've reached a level where they're equal. Sasuke has Rikudou power thanks to Kabuto, and the Rinnegan thanks to Hagoromo. Naruto has a mini-Juubi thanks to Obito and an unknown power thanks to Hagoromo.

It is a given that Sasuke will obtain the Rinnegan, that is common sense. However what isn't common sense is to assume Naruto will remain the underdog; we didn't regress past the Pain arc. 
Naruto wanted to save the Bijuu, well before Madara became the threat he is now. Naruto was always going to host all the Bijuu (confirmed by Hagoromo) well before Sasuke even entered the field. 
It is pretty obvious to compliment Sasuke's Rinnegan, Naruto will obtain the Juubi's power. There's a reason he has all the Bijuu's power: tug of war.

Even if you look at their previous incarnations, you'll see this underdog assumption didn't hold:

- Asura vs Indra. Asura was the underdog till his powers bloomed and he rivaled Indra's power.

- Hashirama vs Madara. It seems like Madara was never above Hashirama. Except Rinnegan and Juubi Madara.

With Naruto and Sasuke, the gap shut from the Pain arc onwards.

tl;dr: Naruto the underdog died in the Pain arc.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> for the same reason RS gave his power to sasuke even though it is obvious that sasuke's answer to piece is shit



Still better than giving it to Naruto who's got no answer at all.


----------



## takL (Apr 30, 2014)

maddy is the real underdog.


----------



## principito (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It's what Madara is after and *the only way for Natuto to outshine Sasuke* to begin with is if Sasuke is weakened.



lol

Naruto right now has a better design, netter personality and is way more powerful


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 30, 2014)

principito said:


> lol
> 
> Naruto right now has a better design, netter personality and is way more powerful



Naruto design is about as good as Michael Jackson Thriller Jacket being worn to High school 10 years ago.((Today people wear anything that shit dont count. )) Personality to each his own. More Powerful....Naruto gained a new strongest attack in YRS and failed to cut Madara in half. Sasuke with a sword cut Madara clean in two who was enhanced by the god tree.


Now who is more powerful?


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke's jutsu will be confirmed as a space-time. We'll also know why Naruto took the Hiraishin kunai.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Agreed on all accounts, but I don't actually see a clear line between an ability suitable for the Mangekyou or Rinnegan. Kishi could have easily made Limbo Madara's right eye Mangekyou power, and Sasuke's new ability an EMS power - I would not have batted an eye lash.


----------



## TRN (Apr 30, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto design is about as good as Michael Jackson Thriller Jacket being worn to High school 10 years ago.((Today people wear anything that shit dont count. )) Personality to each his own. More Powerful....Naruto gained a new strongest attack in YRS and failed to cut Madara in half. Sasuke with a sword cut Madara clean in two who was enhanced by the god tree.
> 
> 
> Now who is more powerful?



Let me ask you something?  If sasuke use what he did on madara to naruto in their fight, would sasuke little sword cut naruto in half or would naruto...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That underdog business only applied to the version of Naruto who hadn't grown up. The version of Naruto before his rapid development in the Pain arc.
> 
> Since then Naruto was actually considered to be stronger than Sasuke. Zetsu told Sasuke that Naruto was probably stronger. Upon obtaining the final Susanoo, you could say they became equal (though probably not considering Sasuke's vision). More so when we saw Sennin powers could fight two MS users; Naruto's worry about Sasuke was just the Indra/Asura visions he and Sasuke saw.
> 
> ...



Actually Naruto the underdog probably died during the Wind training arc. The feeling of ultimate failure and "underdoginess" he experienced for the last time during the Sasuke and Sai arc when Sasuke owned him and left Naruto depressed.

Since Pain arc it was to establish Naruto as the hero of the village as he stopped being an underdog even before that arc.

And yeah, MS Sasuke probably rivaled Naruto's power once he got final Susanoo but 5 seconds later once his eyes started to burn out his power had hit a handicap.

Later EMS Sasuke got  a similar power to BSM Naruto when he got PS which is apparently the counterpart of BM especially when considering the Indra VS Asura panel.

Unlike with Madara and Hashi with the latter being always better apart from the moment when Madara hit rinnegan status Naruto and Sasuke had been changing places over whom stands on top. Indra was seemingly always better than Asura except by the very end when his brother did caught up.

Kishi tried to make those rivalries slightly different despite the guys in question being extremely similar personality wise.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto design is about as good as Michael Jackson Thriller Jacket being worn to High school 10 years ago.((Today people wear anything that shit dont count. )) Personality to each his own. More Powerful....Naruto gained a new strongest attack in YRS and failed to cut Madara in half. Sasuke with a sword cut Madara clean in two who was enhanced by the god tree.
> 
> 
> Now who is more powerful?



Naruto cut the shiju in half and madara madara ju st healed like he will vs sasuke.  Naruto was able to cut the tree the 10 tails you can not compare that with madara. I will bet you anything that he will put himself together like nothing. Guess this was bound to start. And do not talk bad about narutos look sasuke wishes looked that bad ass.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed on all accounts, but I don't actually see a clear line between an ability suitable for the Mangekyou or Rinnegan. Kishi could have easily made Limbo Madara's right eye Mangekyou power, and Sasuke's new ability an EMS power - I would not have batted an eye lash.



My guess is that MS and EMS abilities are largely universal. The only exceptions potentially are Susanoo's weapons (though the stage that displayed Totsuka and Yata is conveniently skipped or kept on for short periods of time) along with Obito and Shisui's powers. Though the latter two's powers could've been influenced by the Senju cells they have/may have.

Limbo would've made Madara>Hashirama, imo. Unless as an EMS power it would be given more limitations than it has now.



Arles Celes said:


> Actually Naruto the underdog probably died during the Wind training arc. The feeling of ultimate failure and "underdoginess" he experienced for the last time during the Sasuke and Sai arc when Sasuke owned him and left Naruto depressed.
> 
> Since Pain arc it was to establish Naruto as the hero of the village as he stopped being an underdog even before that arc.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 30, 2014)

principito said:


> lol
> 
> Naruto right now has a better design, netter personality and is way more powerful



He has power, but no personality, he's as bland as ....jesus. His design...how many cloak with commas we've seen already?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It's what Madara is after and the only way for Natuto to outshine Sasuke to begin with is if Sasuke is weakened.






Naruto has been dishing out and tanking multiple country level attacks. This was before he even got his current powerup. Sasuke has no such feats.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> My guess is that MS and EMS abilities are largely universal. The only exceptions potentially are Susanoo's weapons (though the stage that displayed Totsuka and Yata is conveniently skipped or kept on for short periods of time) along with Obito and Shisui's powers. Though the latter two's powers could've been influenced by the Senju cells they have/may have.
> 
> Limbo would've made Madara>Hashirama, imo. Unless as an EMS power it would be given more limitations than it has now.



Limbo is pretty insane, but so is Kamui.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 30, 2014)

Gunna throw something different out there prediction wise. The constant I see in most ppl's predictions is that next chapter will feature some combination of Mads getting the other Rinnegan, Obito and Sakura somehow living and then going back out to the real world, and Kakshi getting Obito's other eye and Obito dying or being about to die for real; maybe not all in one chapter but parceled out over two perhaps.

The only problem I have with this is how obvious and predictable it is when rarely do thing go according to how the forums expect them to. There are also some problems that aren't addressed or created such as: is Kishi really going to shit on Sakura again and not have her redeem herself in some way?; what would giving Obito's other MS to Kakashi accomplish if we know he's eventually he's going to go blind with it anyhow? The latter is interesting in that we know Obito's eye is supposed to be a special keepsake and yet the issue arises in that Kakashi will only be able to use it for so long before he'll have to swap it for another eye.

Anyway what I'm throwing out there is:
> Obito and Sakura are able to fend off Mads and deny him the eye; Sakura in particular will do something noteworthy. 

> Mads will lose the Rinnegan he has right now and both will be destroyed

> Mads will lose Kakashi's/Obito's eye

> Chapter finishes with Kaguya offering Mads assistance in the form of giving him a new set of Rinnegan

Fill in the blanks as you see fit. Could even scrap the first point and have Sasuke follow Mads into Kamuiland and fend Mads off instead of Obito and Sakura (although I think Sakura _needs _to do something here). My whole thing is Kaguya is going to be introduced and featured more heavily at some point and this would be a way to do it; combined with the fact that both Rinnegan being destroyed prior to would be unexpected and would force Mads into a corner and open the door for Kaguya. This would also allow Obito to get both his eyes and show the 3rd tech () and perhaps somehow unlock EMS, of which he could give one of to Kakashi before he dies for real. I'm not too concerned about how he would unlock EMS as I don't think Kishi is too worried about the "little" details and will make it happen if he wants. Or it doesn't have to be EMS, perhaps Obito using the eye would somehow strengthen it with senju cells or some shit. Idk. Just doens't make sense to me for Kakashi to simply get an MS back as is if he's going to go blind with it eventually.

p.s. don't like the idea of Kaguya taking over as she's had no investment in her except for random panels here and there recently but I do believe it's happening at some point. In fact, it almost seems like a given.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 30, 2014)

The Format said:


> Gunna throw something different out there prediction wise. The constant I see in most ppl's predictions is that next chapter will feature some combination of Mads getting the other Rinnegan, Obito and Sakura somehow living and then going back out to the real world, and Kakshi getting Obito's other eye and Obito dying or being about to die for real; maybe not all in one chapter but parceled out over two perhaps.
> 
> The only problem I have with this is how obvious and predictable it is when rarely do thing go according to how the forums expect them to. There are also some problems that aren't addressed or created such as: is Kishi really going to shit on Sakura again and not have her redeem herself in some way?; what would giving Obito's other MS to Kakashi accomplish if we know he's eventually he's going to go blind with it anyhow? The latter is interesting in that we know Obito's eye is supposed to be a special keepsake and yet the issue arises in that Kakashi will only be able to use it for so long before he'll have to swap it for another eye.
> 
> ...



Senju DNA can heal Kakashi's eye.

And Obito is dying and about to lose control to Black Zetsu. In Obito's current state there's no point in giving him both eyes when he's too weak to do anything with them. Before people predict Obito with his full set of eyes, they need to figure out how he's going to survive in the first place. Madara doesn't even have to attack Obito for him to just die on his own soon.

At this point, if Obito survives and gets saved yet again for the 500th time, he might as well just make it to the end of the series, because the death cards been played too much for him as it is. It's time for Kishi to make up his damn mind and pick one.


----------



## Goud (Apr 30, 2014)

The Format said:


> Anyway what I'm throwing out there is:
> > Obito and Sakura are able to fend off Mads and deny him the eye; Sakura in particular will do something noteworthy.
> 
> > Mads will lose the Rinnegan he has right now and both will be destroyed
> ...



I honestly don't think we'll see both Rinnegan destroyed before Madara can show off the power of both. Kaguya randomly giving Madara a new set would be worse be aching to a grand asspull. Rather, I think Kaguya may allow Madara to open a third eye, similar to Kaguya's and gain a power boost through that.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 30, 2014)

I just thought of something: We didn't see how Naruto got back out of Kamui Land. We just assumed Obito transported him.

What if he warped out of the dimension himself? "I feel like I can do anything now!" 

Could explain him picking up Minato's kunai, and might be a way for him to save Obito/Sakura next chapter. 

Of course I would hate all of this, but Kishi will do whatever he wants.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 30, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Senju DNA can heal Kakashi's eye.
> 
> And Obito is dying and about to lose control to Black Zetsu. In Obito's current state there's no point in giving him both eyes when he's too weak to do anything with them. Before people predict Obito with his full set of eyes, they need to figure out how he's going to survive in the first place. Madara doesn't even have to attack Obito for him to just die on his own soon.
> 
> At this point, if Obito survives and gets saved yet again for the 500th time, he might as well just make it to the end of the series, because the death cards been played too much for him as it is. It's time for Kishi to make up his damn mind and pick one.


I thought about that but do you really see Kakashi getting senju DNA? I don't. Would be odd and weird imo. We also have to keep in mind it wasn't just senju dna that allowed Obito to spam him MS relentlessly but also his Uchiha blood as well.

Naruto could heal Obito but that brings up the point why he didn't just do it before he left Kamuiland. If Naruto can't heal him for whatever reason I hope it get's explained otherwise it's going to be another wtf moment.



Goud said:


> I honestly don't think we'll see both Rinnegan destroyed before Madara can show off the power of both. Kaguya randomly giving Madara a new set would be worse be aching to a grand asspull. Rather, I think Kaguya may allow Madara to open a third eye, similar to Kaguya's and gain a power boost through that.


I don't think it can be an asspull if we don't know what Kaguya/tree spirit is capable of. If fact, Kaguya being able to do this would be line with her hype and give her an opening to increase her influence over Mads.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 30, 2014)

The Format said:


> I thought about that but do you really see Kakashi getting senju DNA? I don't. Would be odd and weird imo. We also have to keep in mind it wasn't just senju dna that allowed Obito to spam him MS relentlessly but also his Uchiha blood as well.
> 
> Naruto could heal Obito but that brings up the point why he didn't just do it before he left Kamuiland. If Naruto can't heal him for whatever reason I hope it get's explained otherwise it's going to be another wtf moment.
> 
> ...



Kakashi has been spamming Kamui without an ounce of senju _or_ uchiha DNA. If he gets senju DNA at this point it's probably all he needs.

And exactly. Why didn't Naruto save Obito? Maybe he already tried, or maybe it's just not gonna happen. It'd make Naruto look really dumb for just leaving him there if he healed him at this point, considering he knows Obito used rinne tensei. Which makes me think Naruto won't/can't do it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 30, 2014)

Tbh, despite anything big Naruto and Sasuke will show. I'd still consider Madara stronger overall.

It will be the same case as Nagato vs the trio and Obito vs the Jinchuriki and Masters, then the Kage. The Rinnegan users are prevented from using their best abilities in the most productive way, be it through handicap, controllers not knowing enough or Rinne-amnesia.

Same deal with Madara against Naruto+Sasuke and Gai. 

Juubidara using Preta, Mokuton, Susanoo and Limbo alone could've had Naruto and Sasuke on the ropes. A Shinra Tensei could've messed Sasuke up too. 

As much as I'd like for Madara to be using all these powers prior his defeat. I don't think he will. Due to that, Madara>Naruto+Sasuke will always be plausible.

Ofc, Naruto and Sasuke will get powers up after this chapter. Maybe we'll see why the Hiraishin marks disappeared from the kunai.



Klue said:


> Limbo is pretty insane, but so is Kamui.



Now imagine Madara using Limbo on those who plan to bypass Preta Path. :ho


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2014)

> Ofc, Naruto and Sasuke will get powers up after this chapter. Maybe we'll see why the Hiraishin marks disappeared from the kunai.



was not that an art error?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 30, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I just thought of something: We didn't see how Naruto got back out of Kamui Land. We just assumed Obito transported him.
> 
> *What if he warped out of the dimension himself? "I feel like I can do anything now!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Krippy (Apr 30, 2014)

Cant wait to see Obito finally bite the dust. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Since then Naruto was actually considered to be stronger than Sasuke. Zetsu told Sasuke that Naruto was probably stronger. Upon obtaining the final Susanoo, you could say they became equal (though probably not considering Sasuke's vision).



That was to a pre-Susanoo sasuke. And they weren't equal according to naruto. 



> More so when we saw Sennin powers could fight two MS users; Naruto's worry about Sasuke was just the Indra/Asura visions he and Sasuke saw.



Two MS users who were holding back. The whole reason he got KCM in the first place was because he felt he needed it to fight him.


----------



## TRN (Apr 30, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Cant wait to see Obito finally bite the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naruto was talking about indra inside sasuke.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 30, 2014)

Obito will seal himself in Kakashi and act as mini Gedou Mazou statue


----------



## Weapon (Apr 30, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto gained a new strongest attack in YRS and failed to cut Madara in half. Sasuke with a sword cut Madara clean in two who was enhanced by the god tree.
> 
> 
> Now who is more powerful?




I don't think that one feature can equal to / cancel out Naruto as of right now. I honestly don't think Naruto and Sasuke are equal although because of the OER; Sasuke is the better match up / key player to defeating Madara obviously.

PS: I still wear Michael Jackson jackets.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 30, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Kakashi has been spamming Kamui without an ounce of senju _or_ uchiha DNA. If he gets senju DNA at this point it's probably all he needs.
> 
> And exactly. Why didn't Naruto save Obito? Maybe he already tried, or maybe it's just not gonna happen. It'd make Naruto look really dumb for just leaving him there if he healed him at this point, considering he knows Obito used rinne tensei. Which makes me think Naruto won't/can't do it.


Kakashi only really started spamming his MS during this war and it's no coincidence that he subsequently went blind quickly. Obito's been spamming that shit since stomping the kiri-nin.

Senju dna could do the trick but again it doesn't seem likely to me.

If Naruto can save Gai who was given a death sentence for using the 8th Gate I don't see why it would be a stretch to say the same could be done for someone having used RT.

Tbh I agree it's likely Obito will die in the next chapter or two, if not for the mere fact that it's Naruto's and Sasuke's time to shine and anything Obito does will distract from that. However I do believe Kishi consciously tries to avoid what-ifs and Obito never using both of his eyes would be one of them.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 30, 2014)

The Format said:


> Kakashi only really started spamming his MS during this war and it's no coincidence that he subsequently went blind quickly. Obito's been spamming that shit since stomping the kiri-nin.
> 
> Senju dna could do the trick but again it doesn't seem likely to me.
> 
> ...



All that matters is we see both eyes used together. Obito doesn't have to be the guy to showcase it. Who's the one that's been showcasing Obito's eye since day one?

A theme of the manga right now is the combination of the two rivals. Madara and Hashirama, Naruto and Sasuke. Obito with both his eyes is just his own power.

But you're right. Naruto and Sasuke have the plot right now, but that doesn't mean they're the only ones who do anything. The sage only said Naruto and Sasuke would lead, not be the only fighters from then on. I can see Kakashi helping them as then it becomes more of a Team 7 centric battle, which makes sense for the so-called final battle. Until they eventually fight each other, anyway.

Or it could be Obito. But then that stomps over some of Kishi's themes.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 30, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> All that matters is we see both eyes used together. Obito doesn't have to be the guy to showcase it. Who's the one that's been showcasing Obito's eye since day one?
> 
> A theme of the manga right now is the combination of the two rivals. Madara and Hashirama, Naruto and Sasuke. Obito with both his eyes is just his own power.




Lel, we don't need to see the eyes used together and we already know how broken they would be not to mention Combination of two rivals is not a theme of the manga. You gave an example that needs to happen and an example that didn't work out and turned into one stealing the others powers at the end of the day. 

Why are you so obsessed with this concept of seeing Obito's MS used together and wanting Half-Dead Kakashi to showcase it, it's irrelevant and non-impactful now at this battle point in the story.

Even for after the war it's pointless, where the series is heading there's no place for Kakashi to be important.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 30, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Lel, we don't need to see the eyes used together and we already know how broken they would be not to mention Combination of two rivals is not a theme of the manga. You gave an example that needs to happen and an example that didn't work out and turned into one stealing the others powers at the end of the day.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with this concept of seeing Obito's MS used together and wanting Half-Dead Kakashi to showcase it, it's irrelevant and non-impactful now at this battle point in the story.
> 
> Even for after the war it's pointless, where the series is heading there's no place for Kakashi to be important.



Because Obito was Madara's puppet, and that won't go unavenged. Even if it's Obito himself, but Obito is dying.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 30, 2014)

As much as I love him, Obito is the most tragic character in the series. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets a tragic / unjustified ending. Obito is a new character now so whether Kishimoto still gives him that treatment is still cloudy. 

For him being Madara's tool and for doing what he did, nothing now can be done to fix that or justify it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 30, 2014)

Krippy said:


> That was to a pre-Susanoo sasuke. And they weren't equal according to naruto.



According to Sasuke they weren't equal, hence the reason he quickly went to get the EMS. Sasuke had Susanoo, just not the final version which made him equal to SM Naruto.

Sasuke was the weaker one there. I can guarantee you that had they fought in that moment, Sasuke would end up losing.

Why do I say this despite your statement? Rather than look at a panel and state an incorrect inference, actually look at the reason. Naruto saw whatever made him think of Indra, just like how Sasuke saw whatever made him think of Asura.

In other words: read the latest chapters where it is shown Naruto's reason referred to brothers each of them represent; bros who were equal. Doesn't match up with what you're saying.
You're free to take the statement without looking into it, but you'd be wrong.



> Two MS users who were holding back. The whole reason he got KCM in the first place was because he felt he needed it to fight him.



Kabuto was holding back too, so it all equalises. 
The whole reason Sasuke got the EMS was because he got shook up about what he saw what Naruto saw. If Naruto was the only guy who needed to shape up, then why on earth would Sasuke fret about getting more power? 

Naruto _has_ been stronger than Sasuke for a while. When MS Sasuke and SM Naruto met, you could say the gap closed. However no-one rational is going to say a weakened Sasuke could take Naruto. BM Naruto completely overshadowed Sasuke going by Sasuke's own reactions to witnessing the mode (this was a Sasuke who had PS).

Only since the Rikudou Sennin himself got involved, the gap has been closed.


----------



## Krippy (May 1, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> According to Sasuke they weren't equal, hence the reason he quickly went to get the EMS. Sasuke had Susanoo, just not the final version which made him equal to SM Naruto.



No, he wanted EMS because its his full power and it would restore his eyesight. Saying Susano'o makes him equal to SM Naruto is subjective unless you have a statement or other evidence to back it up.



> Sasuke was the weaker one there. I can guarantee you that had they fought in that moment, Sasuke would end up losing.



Yeah, fighting several Kages in a single day with powers you are not yet used to would wear you out. A fresh Sasuke is a different story.



> Why do I say this despite your statement? Rather than look at a panel and state an incorrect inference, actually look at the reason. Naruto saw whatever made him think of Indra, just like how Sasuke saw whatever made him think of Asura.
> 
> In other words: read the latest chapters where it is shown Naruto's reason referred to brothers each of them represent; bros who were equal. Doesn't match up with what you're saying.
> You're free to take the statement without looking into it, but you'd be wrong.



I'm not even talking about that shit with the rookies. I'm talking about what he told to the toad sage.

his



> Kabuto was holding back too, so it all equalises.



It dont equalize shit. He would get cremated in a fair fight.



> The whole reason Sasuke got the EMS was because he got shook up about what he saw what Naruto saw. If Naruto was the only guy who needed to shape up, then why on earth would Sasuke fret about getting more power?



He got EMS to restore his eyesight and to gain more power. Notice how he turns off his sharingan completely, even when using chidori. He was more worried about his vision and his Mangekyo than anything else. Him getting "shook up" is baseless.



> Naruto _has_ been stronger than Sasuke for a while. When MS Sasuke and SM Naruto met, you could say the gap closed. However no-one rational is going to say a weakened Sasuke could take Naruto. BM Naruto completely overshadowed Sasuke going by Sasuke's own reactions to witnessing the mode (this was a Sasuke who had PS).



No. Sasuke hasn't gone all out with his EMS, so trying to gauge the limits of his abilities is fruitless against Naruto who has gone all out. You can say he's stronger by feats but that's about it. Him being surprised about Naruto's new power shows nothing but his superiority/inferiority complex.



> Only since the Rikudou Sennin himself got involved, the gap has been closed.



No, there was no gap in the first place. Mangekyo powers = Bijuu powers just like Yin Hagoromo power = Yang Hagoromo power.


----------



## Azaleia (May 1, 2014)

Yeah, It seems that Obito will get in the way of the stick, and then we'll have another Rin FB  

I'm so tired of those!


----------



## MS81 (May 1, 2014)

I'm telling you kakashi is getting the rinnegan or nothing at all.


----------



## Overhaul (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Csdabest (May 1, 2014)

Revy said:


>



If only... Who made the fanart?


----------



## Overhaul (May 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> If only... Who made the fanart?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 1, 2014)

Only byakugan can fathom the kamui dimension, thats the reason kaguya in the past has byakugan to know what are her sons where abouts even inside the dimension. So i want naruto hvae byakugan, if not, then lets change the title of this anime to Sasuke

There are comments that madara will throw his MS after gettoing the rinnegan from Obito, this is illogical, Madara is an EYE COLLECTOR,, lol, still, my prediction for the next chapter is that naruto gets byakugan, either form Hinata, or the Eye of Neji, hehehe


----------



## MS81 (May 1, 2014)

Revy said:


>



Seems legit!


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Yeah, It seems that Obito will get in the way of the stick, *and then we'll have another Rin FB*
> 
> I'm so tired of those!



Madara explaining Obito he was the one behind Rin and Kakashi's ambush is rather expectable imo, so I wouldn't be surprise to get another Rin FB, but from Maddy himself...


----------



## Jizznificent (May 1, 2014)

Revy said:


>


1000 jutsu kakashi will become a reality.


----------



## ch1p (May 1, 2014)

Revy said:


>





I have no idea what's gonna happen with Kakashi, but I like this. Maybe Madara can evolve Obito's Sharingan into a Rinnegan and then it gets back to Kakashi, lol.




I don't know what happened.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (May 1, 2014)

madara tells the truth about what happened to rin. He will tell him that he was the one who set the whole thing up.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (May 1, 2014)

Madara getting Sasuke's eye my ass


----------



## Kishido (May 1, 2014)

(510)THIZZ said:


> madara tells the truth about what happened to rin. He will tell him that he was the one who set the whole thing up.



Yup totally expecting this


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Yup totally expecting this



For once I really want a FB to see what actually happened this day...

Besides, and more importantly, what makes this expectation an accurate prediction is that Kakashi just lost Obito's sharingan and Obito's probably going to die, and Kishi used to give us FB in this kind of situation...

Sakura's "rescue" could be a good occasion for Kishi to introduce this FB, like:

Madara: "at least you was able to save one chick in your pathetic life Obito, not like this day, the day I killed your beloved Rin! Cause yeah, I'm actually the one who forced Kakashi to kill her bwahahahaha!"


----------



## Weapon (May 1, 2014)

I will actually spontaneously throw up if I see Kakashi with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2014)

sasuke gets kakashi's eye back 



and then crushes it infront of him


----------



## Weapon (May 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke gets kakashi's eye back
> 
> 
> 
> and then crushes it infront of him



Now we're talking.


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Too much Rinnegan.


----------



## Raventhal (May 1, 2014)

My prediction for Kamuiland.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 1, 2014)

Madara obtains the Rinnegan from Obito. Madara will start doing a lot better in the fight and the board will rage at how Sakura's fuck up (hesitating against an open target for a significant amount of time) made the alliance's work more complicated.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 1, 2014)

I honestly wouldn't even be surprised if Rin didn't choose her own death.

Like maybe Black Zetsu (who we never saw in the Obito flashbacks I think) controlled her body and made her jump in front of Kakashi.


----------



## SaiST (May 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Too much Rinnegan.


Should've been saying that before Sasuke got it.


----------



## Xeogran (May 1, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I honestly wouldn't even be surprised if Rin didn't choose her own death.
> 
> Like maybe Black Zetsu (who we never saw in the Obito flashbacks I think) controlled her body and made her jump in front of Kakashi.



He was created after Rin died.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 1, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Should've been saying that before Sasuke got it.



Everyone wants an upgrade.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2014)

Obito doesn't count, though. He never put his Rinnegan to good use.

It was just an accessory, like pretty laces and ribbons.


----------



## takL (May 1, 2014)

there are only 2 people's rinnegans tho. sasukes n maddys.


----------



## Shattering (May 1, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I honestly wouldn't even be surprised if Rin didn't choose her own death.
> 
> Like maybe Black Zetsu (who we never saw in the Obito flashbacks I think) controlled her body and made her jump in front of Kakashi.



Black Zetsu didn't exist at that point was created later by Madara.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2014)

i predict the sharingan eye collection returning!!!!!!!!

kakashi gets an eye, obito gets an eye and sakura as well


----------



## tkpirate (May 1, 2014)

takL said:


> there are only 2 people's rinnegans tho. sasukes n maddys.



yeah,and 3 guys used his eyes,including Madara himself.that makes me wonder why noone ever tried to take RS's Rinnegans after he died.


----------



## bearzerger (May 1, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah,and 3 guys used his eyes,including Madara himself.that makes me wonder why noone ever tried to take RS's Rinnegans after he died.



Either because he made sure Indra couldn't or because Indra had some filial piety and didn't stoop to digging up his father's corpse to steal his eyes.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2014)

The fuck happened to Bee
The fuck happened to Hashi


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2014)

That foreshadowing.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2014)

** With amazing, luscious legs.


Anyway, it's friday and my fingers are shaking from abstinence.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 1, 2014)

The RS' Rinnegan are definiteely not randomly appearing on someone.


----------



## Lance (May 1, 2014)

I predict more Rasengan, but really though what else is there?
Maybe Madara's will returns to him. Obito dies......I don't know.


----------



## T-Bag (May 1, 2014)

madara chokes obito


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That foreshadowing.



LMAO! I collapsed laughing.
I need to go on a run watching part 1 anime.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Luiz said:


> ** With amazing, luscious legs.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's friday and my fingers are shaking from abstinence.



Friday? not here. at least not yet


----------



## eyeknockout (May 1, 2014)

next chapter we learn why it took forever to have itachi's eyes fuse with sasuke's to get EMS, but how it took no time at all for sasuke to get and be able to use rinnegan.

Probably going to do with hiruzen telling sasuke "itachi's eyes held much more power than what you have now, that's why it took so much longer for your body to be capable of absorbing all of it to gain EMS", then for sasuke's final power up he'll go back to EMS and defeat madara with itachi's hidden strength.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> i predict the sharingan eye collection returning!!!!!!!!
> 
> kakashi gets an eye, obito gets an eye and sakura as well



Sakura gets nothing


----------



## eyeknockout (May 1, 2014)

kiba will die and kishi will be in his itachi shrine room cheering that he was finally able to kill off another character, even though he has absolutely no importance and wasn't helping at all


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Should've been saying that before Sasuke got it.



Lol.

Sasuke makes sense. Kakashi is where I draw the line.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

stopping to think, if Kaguya is really FV, Naruto and Sasuke will be spanking their grandma :0


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 2, 2014)

Chapter 675: Perfection

Madara flings his Gedodama Chakra Stake right at Sakura whose too exhausted to get out of the way. With his last strength Obito pushes her out of the way and the stake slammed right through his heart. He spits out blood, his eyes widening as Black Zetsu began spreading over his body.

Madara's legs begin regenerating as he floats over to Obito whose still kneeling. The younger Uchiha looks up weakly up to his old master. 

"You should have really had her do that _right after_ you powered up Naruto somehow and gave him Rikudo Senjutsu," Madara said as Obito spat out more blood. "Now I will take what is mine."

Madara removes Kakashi's old Sharingan, dropping it contemptuously on the ground and he doesn't destroy it as he yanks out his own Sharingan from Obito. Obito cried out in more pain but focused the last of his chakra.

"Kamui..." he whispered, sending Sakura and Kakashi's eye back as he began falling back. "Now you're..."

"Not quite," Madara said and sent a burst of chakra throughout the entire area and the Kamui dimension began to crack and split. "I am now _complete_. I have achieved perfection."

To Obito's horror and amazement Madara then lifted his hand up and uttered 'Shinra Tensei'..shattering the bonds between the two dimensions as the Kamui Dimension began disintegrating. Just as he did that, both Naruto and Sasuke moved to attack him as Obito's last life force completely left and Black Zetsu took control.

Sasuke's Rinnegan widened and he teleported him and Naruto out of the way of Madara's etheral sword...Madara begins to use his Susano'o, now fully empowered to raze what's left of the God Tree. 

"Now the true final battle will truly begin," Madara said, his new Perfect Susano'o now sporting Gedodama orbs as he threw his arms out in the diamond...lightning, wind, fire, water, and earth all form around him to give him more weapons and finally...he summons the Rinnegan beasts while mechanizing his body. 

"Crap...he's doing what Nagato could do just on a higher level!" Naruto said and Sasuke gritted his teeth.

"Yeah...we'll have to take it up a notch," chakra then flared around both Naruto and Sasuke...this time Naruto got a giant etheral beast form that was similar to a fox with ten-tails with Gedodama swirling around him and Sasuke got his own Perfect Susano'o.

_To Be Continued..._


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 2, 2014)

Nope, complete, haste, naruto must have byagukan to read the kamui dimension of madara


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 2, 2014)

Madaras not going to gets sasukes eyes., sasuke learn about that that resulted to his death in the previous chaps,


----------



## calimike (May 2, 2014)

WSJ #24 is out but no spoiler out yet 

I predict Obito push Sakura off and kill him with black rod where Madara throw  He took rinngean from good boy


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> stopping to think, if Kaguya is really FV, Naruto and Sasuke will be spanking their grandma :0


 yeah, they will spank her, after they spank mads


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2014)

Sounds legit.

Now change your username to (madaxsaku)4ever 

Though first Madz needs to recover his lower parts for the ship to move forward.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (May 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sounds legit.
> 
> Now change your username to (madaxsaku)4ever
> 
> Though first Madz needs to recover his lower parts for the ship to move forward.



too bad my heart Belongs to orochimaru .


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2014)

-Sakura: "Stop wiggling ! Believe me, you'll definitely look better with Sasuke's haircut..."

-Madara: "Noooo! I'm straight!"


----------



## Csdabest (May 2, 2014)

Sasuke gives powers ups to Rock Lee and Ten Ten. Heals Gai and gives him a new body with a new mode that similar to the 8 gates. He Revives Neji and Neji awakens The Elder Brother Swirlygan. He gives power ups to Taka both Suigetsu and Karin. Juugo turns it down and instead asks if Sasuke could use his power to ressurect Kimimaro in similar fashion to how he ressurected Orochimaru since Orochimaru can summon the soul and Kabuto has the genetics and sasuke can create a new body. 

Fuck yeah. He is going to make people scream Jesuke 2.0


----------



## TRN (May 2, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke gives powers ups to Rock Lee and Ten Ten. Heals Gai and gives him a new body with a new mode that similar to the 8 gates. He Revives Neji and Neji awakens The Elder Brother Swirlygan. He gives power ups to Taka both Suigetsu and Karin. Juugo turns it down and instead asks if Sasuke could use his power to ressurect Kimimaro in similar fashion to how he ressurected Orochimaru since Orochimaru can summon the soul and Kabuto has the genetics and sasuke can create a new body.
> 
> Fuck yeah. He is going to make people scream Jesuke 2.0



sasuke dosen't have the ability to do that   That more naruto thing


----------



## shadowmaria (May 2, 2014)

Mariko said:


> -Sakura: "Stop wiggling ! Believe me, you'll definitely look better with Sasuke's haircut..."
> 
> -Madara: "Noooo! I'm straight!"



Why does Madara getting Sasuke's haircut take away his heterosexuality?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (May 2, 2014)




----------



## kingcools (May 2, 2014)

madara: "How does she know my only weakness"


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2014)

Shit gets real once Madara grabs the other eye. It's power better not disappoint.


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Shit gets real once Madara grabs the other eye. *It's power better not disappoint*.





Bigger/harder/faster/stronger black balls and stick? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hokage94 (May 2, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Black Zetsu didn't exist at that point was created later by Madara.



How strong was Itachi really? In comparison to someone else.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Mariko said:


> -Sakura: "Stop wiggling ! Believe me, you'll definitely look better with Sasuke's haircut..."
> 
> -Madara: "Noooo! I'm straight!"



Of all the characters, you think _Madara_ is straight?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Though first Madz needs to recover his lower parts for the ship to move forward.



Sasuke's on the other side taking care of the lower parts.


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Of all the characters, you think _Madara_ is straight?



You didn't get it. 

Him revealing he's actually straight would be a cliffhanger! (Before an entire FB chapter fixing things about his sexuality, something involving  Oro's bloodline...)


----------



## Csdabest (May 2, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu visits Naruto


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Of all the characters, you think _Madara_ is straight?



If he met a girl that could rip him apart and generally kick his ass harder than Hashi or Gai ever did then why not.

Not his fault that the strongest living female right now is Tsunade who is not even close to his EMS self much less his current one.

Chicks being so weak is why he shuns them all.


----------



## takL (May 2, 2014)

actually madarampas hair looks straighter than his old black hair.
maybe when he finally gets kaguyas power it will become really straight like kaguyas.


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Sasuke's on the other side taking care of the lower parts.



Lmao, those jokes with Obito about his lower parts.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Wrong "straight", takL.


----------



## takL (May 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wrong "straight", takL.



i know. but the imaginary convo between sakura n maddy was originally about maddys hairstyle so


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> If he met a girl that could rip him apart and generally kick his ass harder than Hashi or Gai ever did then why not.
> 
> Not his fault that the strongest living female right now is Tsunade who is not even close to his EMS self much less his current one.
> 
> *Chicks being so weak is why he shuns them all.*



This is why Kishi introduced Kaguya...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Yea I'm sure he will retract his statement.


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2014)

Madara retracted his women are weak already after watching Tsunade bust out some ass. He said something like I acknowledge you are strong or whatever.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Sasuke's on the other side taking care of the lower parts.


Sasuke x Madara's lower parts


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2014)

I think Obito will take the blow for Sakura or something like. If not it will be Sasuke to help her.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Madara retracted his women are weak already after watching Tsunade bust out some ass. He said something like I acknowledge you are strong or whatever.



He said "you are not _that_ weak." Then goes onto call the kage unsightly and such. 



			
				Jeαnne said:
			
		

> Sasuke x Madara's lower parts



Cannon


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2014)

Mariko said:


> This is why Kishi introduced Kaguya...



Nope 

(10 fucking characters)


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I think Obito will take the blow for Sakura or something like. If not it will be Sasuke to help her.



either sasuke uses his ST to go there somehow or naruto somehow goes there cause he is with limbo madara which also teleports or some shit. 

best case scenario is if obito takes the blow cause rin= sakura parallel crap.

whatever it is, next chapter is another pairing shitstorm  upon us.

our best hope is for sakura to own madara on her own which is........... 

the most outlandish theory i have is minato using his ST seal but lol at armless minato vs legless madara :rofl


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't know that Sakura is in danger, though. He has no idea that she's in there.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2014)

Sakura sucks even more when she is in the precense of Sasuke, please no!


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> He said "you are not _that_ weak." Then goes onto call the kage unsightly and such.



You know he's a loathsome Tsundere in the denial phase.

Can't believe so many enjoy the Kaguya thing. Srly, she's a nobody. Plus Kishi said he made Madara too strong and didn't know how to defeat him. With Kaguya, who'd have to surpass Madara, then he'd bury himself in the exact same role that he was before.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You know he's a loathsome Tsundere in the denial phase.
> 
> Can't believe so many enjoy the Kaguya thing. Srly, she's a nobody. Plus Kishi said he made Madara too strong and didn't know how to defeat him. With Kaguya, who'd have to surpass Madara, then he'd bury himself in the exact same role that he was before.



Power levels > personality and character development.

You should know that by now. NF standards are super low.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke doesn't know that Sakura is in danger, though. He has no idea that she's in there.


well he could see the limbo, maybe he can see the kamui


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

I want someone hit Madara really hard and fix his hair again. 





ch1p said:


> Madara retracted his women are weak already after watching Tsunade bust out some ass. He said something like I acknowledge you are strong or whatever.



Only Gai has been graced with those words.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

Mads dark hair was so glorious


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

I'd settle for getting the old hairdo back.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Mads dark hair was so glorious



Madara shirtless was glorious!  Please Kishi do it again and don't forget the gloves.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'd settle for getting the old hairdo back.



i want the old armor back as well. this RS getup makes him look like a janitor


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

kishi needs to let him keep only the horns

give his old hair back

make him shirtless

and give him long sleeved gloves


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well he could see the limbo, maybe he can see the kamui



I don't think the Kamui realm is an immediate overlap of the real world. That wouldn't really make sense unless it moves to wherever the eyes are.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think the Kamui realm is an immediate overlap of the real world. That wouldn't really make sense unless it moves to wherever the eyes are.


well think again. Remember how was the strategy to get Obito hit? Everytime he was untangible, the dimension was overlapping with the real world still


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well think again. Remember how was the strategy to get Obito hit? Everytime he was untangible, the dimension was overlapping with the real world still



I don't recall it being described as such but okay.

It making sense isn't required. I guess it just floats around and follows whoever has the eye being used, so Sakura and Obito were following Kakashi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't recall it being described as such but okay.
> 
> It making sense isn't required. I guess it just floats around and follows whoever has the eye being used, so Sakura and Obito were following Kakashi.


well i suspect that it works pretty much the same way as Limbo

the difference is that while Madara has a ghost that plays around Limbo and can access the real world, but cant send his real self there, Obito can transition between both, but while he is there he cant touch the real world.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 2, 2014)

Mads, will get Obitos eye, sakura escapes kamui with Obitos last breath, so Mads, had to Sharingans now, and 1 rinnegan, he became so strong he could summond 5 Susannos, he vanished also, invisibility, Naruto gets Byakugan using Nejis eye,by the help of his chakra, he uncovered the skill level of Kaguya using Byakugan, seeing everything, all dimensions even Kamui.

Or anothe theory, Hagamoros brother will come outm he is alive! And gives his powers to naruto and sauce


----------



## vered (May 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well i suspect that it works pretty much the same way as Limbo
> 
> the difference is that while Madara has a ghost that plays around Limbo and can access the real world, but cant send his real self there, Obito can transition between both, but while he is there he cant touch the real world.



Perhaps Madaras other eye will allow him to do more with Limbo.
I expect at least 2 new techs that may or may not be connected to Limbo similar to Obitos Kamui techs.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 2, 2014)

Or Kakashi uses his last forbidden tech from the white fang family, hehehe, he will uncover his mouth cover, his cyborg part, i want him to show us whats inside, lol, Naruto might end but we havent seen whats inside those mouth cover,


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

vered said:


> Perhaps Madaras other eye will allow him to do more with Limbo.
> I expect at least 2 new techs that may or may not be connected to Limbo similar to Obitos Kamui techs.


yep, i expect something like that too

something that will allow him to counter Sasuke's new power at least a little


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

I can't help but wonder... when Madara gets the other Rinnegan back will he just toss Kakashi's on the floor like a used condom?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I can't help but wonder... when Madara gets the other Rinnegan back will he just toss Kakashi's on the floor like a used condom?



sasuek will pick it up and............. crush it infront of kakashi


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)

@Luiz probably


----------



## vered (May 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yep, i expect something like that too
> 
> something that will allow him to counter Sasuke's new power at least a little



i expect this and perhaps the 6 paths techs(some form of them at the least) as well since Madara was able to use Preta when he had both eyes.Imagine, 2 new eye techs and all 6 realms which should allow him to turn the tides against Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuek will pick it up and............. crush it infront of kakashi




Will you rage if he gives it back to him?


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Will you rage if he gives it back to him?



I was thinking of this before. Sasuke told Kakashi in their confrontation that he had no right to have it. I'd love if he was there when Kakashi got his eye back (or the other Obito eye) and they'd say something (or just came to a silent compromise of the past is the past (since they're men and men don't talk about feelings). The Rinnegan wouldn't have the same impact.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2014)

i miss oro, karin, siugetsu, and juugo dynamic 


ShinobisWill said:


> Will you rage if he gives it back to him?



yes.................... very 

seruiosly, i have lost all interest in sasuke. he is just another danzu 2.0 now and not even worthy to be the cum downer to make itachi rennigan jr. 

i mean, even itachi's holy name and karin's sexiness can only redeem sasuke a bit. not that much cause he is like naruto now. just a puppet for destiny. kishi deludes us with sasuke being "unpredictable" but he always comes back to the same path again, again, and again.

the only thing left for sasuke is for him to be an asshole one last time.

either kill sakura or make fun of kakashi. 

i can't make a goddamn edit anymore because i give no shits about naruto or sasuke seeing the path they took was too fucking predictable and a very boring ass path to be honest.

sasuke can go to hell at this point. even the king gave up on him and said "bitch, you can do whatever you want. it doesn't matter anymore ". 

sasuke has to do something like that for me to keep interest in him........... it is the only way 

or sasuhina happens 

the only way i will give a shit anymore about this fight is if sakura turns out to have  a penis and shoves it 10 inches deep tobi's skull where the rennigan is and crushes it with her dick laughing menacingly while madara is watching as sakura is skull fucking my most hated character after her and madara.

or........ sasuhina happens  

or i see the ninja aids patient 0


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

I'm still looking forward to Sasuke's future plans.

People act like they already know, but we need to wait until it's actually revealed. 

Vague hints will only get you so far.

I also want to know what this meant.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Sasuke's plans for being Hokage are unfortunately about as involved as Naruto's.

Unless you genuinely think that he thought up a legitimate, long-term, functional plan for how to bring peace and run a village in the two minutes between the time it took him to say he'd fight the good fight and when he stated that he'd be Hokage? He's just talking out of his ass.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> i miss oro, karin, siugetsu, and juugo dynamic
> 
> yes.................... very



This guys should be the ones finishing Madara, and stop with all the weekly power ups, ONCE and for all!!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke's plans for being Hokage are unfortunately about as involved as Naruto's.
> 
> Unless you genuinely think that he thought up a legitimate, long-term, functional plan for how to bring peace and run a village in the two minutes between the time it took him to say he'd fight the good fight and when he stated that he'd be Hokage? He's just talking out of his ass.



As I recall, Sasuke didn't teleport from where he had the conversation with Hashirama to the battlefield.

I'd believe that a couple hours passed inbetween. 

And of course, regardless of what he's planning it still is steps ahead of someone that has yet to think about change seriously and just repeats empty cheesy words over and over.


----------



## TRN (May 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> As I recall, Sasuke didn't teleport from where he had the conversation with Hashirama to the battlefield.
> 
> I'd believe that a couple hours passed inbetween.
> 
> And of course, regardless of what he's planning it still is steps ahead of someone that has yet to think about change seriously and just repeats empty cheesy words over and over.



 But here the thing, nobody want sasuke as hokage


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> As I recall, Sasuke didn't teleport from where he had the conversation with Hashirama to the battlefield.
> 
> I'd believe that a couple hours passed inbetween.



Oh okay, so he thought up a legitimate plan in a couple of hours. 

And it really couldn't have been that long. Minato, the first to arrive, teleported immediately, as far as we know, and Sasuke really wasn't that far behind him. That couldn't have been more than ten minutes manga-time, and was probably significantly less.



> And of course, regardless of what he's planning *it still is steps ahead of someone that has yet to think about change seriously and just repeats empty cheesy words over and over.*



Unfortunately, this is all Sasuke has done so far.

His wanting to be Hokage was a very obvious plot device to make him Naruto's rival again. It's a total dead end for his character. Him thinking he can just walk in and be Hokage when everyone hates him, while planning to curbstomp the person they all want to be Hokage, is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

TRN said:


> But here the thing, nobody want sasuke as hokage



I wouldn't say that Sasuke is hated in Konoha.

The rookies are more or less okay with him now that he's helping them save the world.



The common citizens don't really have a reason to hold a grudge either.

Tsunade is Naruto's dog, she'll accept Sasuke as long as he does.

All that said, this is the only point I'm really arguing. The reason why Sasuke won't become hokage isn't that people hate him. Not many actually do.

It's simply because A) Naruto is extremelly popular in the village and B) A nukenin becoming kage is unprecedent in the shinobi world.

But I still look forward to what Sasuke is planning to do. Why? Because I'm curious about his idea of how you can change the system.


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2014)

There are no ideas of how they can change things. Two stupid (I'm sorry, but Naruto isn't the sharpest tool in the shed and Sasuke hasn't thought about it at all) kids could come up with such a solution just like that when entire generations have failed to do so? That's bulshit.

They'll have peace because they're the main characters and that's pretty much it. Neither of the two have a plan. Unless they spend years working on it while Tsunade wastes away (or Kakashi takes her place), then forget about this being an interesting scenario because it won't be.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

My standards aren't that high when reading Naruto.

I don't expect something exceptionally realistic that could apply in our world.


----------



## TRN (May 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I wouldn't say that Sasuke is hated in Konoha.
> 
> The rookies are more or less okay with him now that he's helping them save the world.
> 
> ...



You don't say..


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 2, 2014)

Sasuke assassinated the acting Hokage, and attempted to assassinate the Raikage, Tsukage, Mizukage, and Kazekage.

He is also a wanted terrorist, missing nin, ex member of Akatsuki, and he kidnapped the Raikages brother to extract the 8 tails from him.

He also killed a small helpless lizard.

These are things people will probably hold against him come election year.


----------



## T-Bag (May 2, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Sasuke assassinated the acting Hokage, and attempted to assassinate the Raikage, Tsukage, Mizukage, and Kazekage.
> 
> He is also a wanted terrorist, missing nin, ex member of Akatsuki, and he kidnapped the Raikages brother to extract the 8 tails from him.
> 
> ...



already forgiven, and moved on like none of that ever happened

this is fucking sasuke u talkin about son


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2014)

People are irrelevant when you have Hashirama & Tobirama on your side.


----------



## TRN (May 2, 2014)

Sutol said:


> People are irrelevant when you have Hashirama & Tobirama on your side.



The King itachi knew naruto would be hokage like his father


The King itachi> Hashirama & Tobirama  


Plus God walk on Naruto&itachi side


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I was thinking of this before. Sasuke told Kakashi in their confrontation that he had no right to have it. I'd love if he was there when Kakashi got his eye back (or the other Obito eye) and they'd say something (or just came to a silent compromise of the past is the past (since they're men and men don't talk about feelings). The Rinnegan wouldn't have the same impact.



Nonsense.

The Rinnegan always has an impact.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I was thinking of this before. Sasuke told Kakashi in their confrontation that he had no right to have it. I'd love if he was there when Kakashi got his eye back (or the other Obito eye) and they'd say something (or just came to a silent compromise of the past is the past (since they're men and men don't talk about feelings). The Rinnegan wouldn't have the same impact.



Same. Glad someone else here thinks it would be nice.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2014)

TRN said:


> You don't say..



What, you think that was me agreeing with you? 

I still refuted the idea that Sasuke would face full rejection from Konoha'ers nonetheless.



T-Bag said:


> already forgiven, and moved on like none of that ever happened
> 
> this is fucking sasuke Naruto manga u talkin about son



Fixed.


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2014)

The final battle is about to commence


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> The final battle is about to commence




. . . 

What a terrible world that would be if this is what we have to look forward to.


not a fan of Hiruzen

at all.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm still looking forward to Sasuke's future plans.
> 
> People act like they already know, but we need to wait until it's actually revealed.
> 
> ...



dude, it is always the same. 

it will be a very stupid plan that will make naruto's plan (which he doesnt have) look better in comparison. that was always the case. show sasuke as the bad guy.

what was sasuke's going to do after killing itachi? destroy ALL of konoha. not the guilty, but everyone for no reason whatsoever.

what was sasuke going to do after saying he wants to be hokage? kill naruto for no reason, and all burn the system.

and the fact that he is nothing more than indara's incarnation isn't helping either. RS just gave us a summery of the future which we all knew would happen to sasuke anyway.

the "i want to show people what hokage really is" is just  a red haring as soon as  sasuke will be nothing more than another indara, madara, fighting naruto for the hokage seat because sasuke is so stupid  to the point that he thinks defeating naruto makes him hokage.

mark my words, that is what will happen.


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, it is always the same.
> 
> it will be a very stupid plan that will make naruto's plan (which he doesnt have) look better in comparison. that was always the case. show sasuke as the bad guy.
> 
> ...



I mark them, coz that's precisely what will not happen...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, it is always the same.
> 
> it will be a very stupid plan that will make naruto's plan (which he doesnt have) look better in comparison. that was always the case. show sasuke as the bad guy.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's kinda what I'm afraid of.

Sasuke has to be wrong so that Naruto can be the source of all truth.

The "I need to show them what a true hokage is" was a pretty nice moment but it's likely to end up being just a red herring as you said.


----------



## eurytus (May 3, 2014)

What else do you expect? peace is a question with no answer, what else can Kishimoto do make Naruto look better besides making others wrong?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

675 prediction: Last Breath

Sakura: What!?
Madara: My Eyes!
Obito: Imposibble
Madara Gets Obito's Rinnegan, BZ leaves Obito ang combines with Madara, then..
Madara: I will Kill both of you!
Sakura: Thats what u think (Sakura Uses her Energy Reserves punching the Dimension and shattering it, which means a Kamui dimension can be destroy inside)
Sakura drags Obito from the Kamui dimension while Madara follows behind her, ready to Attack, Sasuke Intervenes and Sakura bring Obito to safety, his last words where
Obito: Put a Hyuuga eye to Naruto, with his Chakra, the Byakugan will be able to see any dimension like Kaguya. 

New Hope..


----------



## Jizznificent (May 3, 2014)

madara's going to "sacrifice"/ kill black zetsu.


----------



## T-Bag (May 3, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> madara's going to "sacrifice"/ kill black zetsu.



better to sacrifice obito


----------



## Max Thunder (May 3, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> 675 prediction: Last Breath
> 
> Sakura: What!?
> Madara: My Eyes!
> ...



OMFG enough with the eye transplants...


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 3, 2014)

Naruto...
Where them Shadow clones son?


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Yeah, that's kinda what I'm afraid of.
> 
> Sasuke has to be wrong so that Naruto can be the source of all truth.
> 
> The "I need to show them what a true hokage is" was a pretty nice moment but it's likely to end up being just a red herring as you said.





Jak N Blak said:


> Naruto...
> Where them Shadow clones son?



You mean "dat clone" don't you?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> madara's going to "sacrifice"/ kill black zetsu.



BZ needs to give him back his legs.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 3, 2014)

spoiler

madara will realize sakura looks a lot like his first love Zin and will be TNJ by sakura into an ally, the juubi will take full control and will leave madara, then you have madara, black zetsu, obito and sakura vs the perfect juubi

Source: This is the path the manga has always taken what did you expect


----------



## Shattering (May 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RCz1afSgm8M[/YOUTUBE]

Long term prediction, Madara's legs will change the outcome of the battle in the future when everybody have forgotten about them


----------



## Xeogran (May 3, 2014)

Shattering said:


> [YOUTUBE]RCz1afSgm8M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Long term prediction, Madara's legs will change the outcome of the battle in the future when everybody have forgotten about them



The White Zetsu spore that Obito left on Kabuto during Edo Tensei explanation will change the outcome of the battle


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

If eye tranplanst were posibble, i imagine leg tramspalnts

In next chapters, Naruto must have a Byakugan, Nejis eye


----------



## Klona (May 3, 2014)

Hello guys, this is my first chapter prediction. I hope you like it.

___

*NARUTO
CHAPTER 675 Prediction*
___

"No, you don't!" Madara says as he threw a rod at Sakura's kunai causing her to drop it.

Madara's bisected body falls on the floor and blood starts gushing out.

Sakura trembles in fear and keeps her eye on Madara as she picks the kunai again. Madara looks up and sees Sakura about to impale obito's Rinnegan.

Madara sends his Limbo towards Sakura.

"Sakura!" Obito warns Sakura because he can see Madara's Limbo, but since Sakura doesn't know what Obito was trying to hint, she acted quickly and proceeded to stab the Rinnegan, but she was punched away.

"Argh!" Obito groans in pain and covers his left eye as blood starts leaving his damaged Rinnegan, Sakura managed to scratch it before Madara's Limbo punched her.

"SHIT!" Madara yells as he realizes he's too late, but moments after he smiles to himself.

Madara sends his Limbo and grabs Sakura who was healing her left arm which was broken by Madara's punch.

"W- What are you doing!?" Obito yells at Madara, looking back and forth at him and his Limbo. "Leave her alone, Madara!"

"Relax, Obito." Madara sends a sinister smile. "I'm not going to hurt her." His smile grows bigger which sends chills down Obito's spine.

Obito did not underestimate Madara, he knew he was planning something.

Soon Obito came to a realization. "Where did you get that Sharingan...?" Obito's face paled but was soon consumed by anger as he started resisting Black Zetsu.

"I'm borrowing it from your friend, if my plan turns out nicely... He'll have it back... in Infinite Tsukuyomi." Obito sighed in relief as Madara indirectly confirmed that Kakashi was alive but starts worrying again. What's Madara going to do with Sakura?

Madara coughs up blood. "Let's hurry back, shall we?" Limbo starts carrying Sakura towards Madara. "Black Zetsu, come." Madara says as he's about to grab Sakura to teleport outside of this Dimension.

"Good bye, Obito." Black Zetsu says as Obito falls to the floor while he disconnects from his body and heads over to Madara.

"Obito..." Madara calls and he looks up. "You failed."

Madara starts teleporting away with Black Zetsu and Sakura but it soon interrupted by a powerful force pushing them all along with his Limbo.

"What was that!?" Sakura yells in panic.

"The Deva path?" Madara says as Obito violently starts vomiting blood. "So your- MY Rinnegan wasn't fully destroyed after all." Madara's Limbo drops Sakura and sends it to Obito to restrain him.

Being able to see the Limbo, Obito using the Deva Path again to repel it, causing the floor to cave in from the power. Sakura takes the chance and starts running back to Obito who is starting to look horribly pale while his hair starts falling.

Obito wastes no time and grabs Sakura's arm and starts teleporting slowly. Madara sends his Limbo quickly before Obito flees.

This time Obito focuses all of the Deva Path's power on the Limbo, he succeeded with repelling him far enough, but the teleportation stops and Obito can barely breathe.

"No!" Sakura yells and starts a technique. It's a technique she developed, she starts giving Obito  some of her own life force.

Sakura did not want Kakashi to lose his childhood friend. She could relate because barely handled Sasuke's loss in the past. She knew deep down how Kakashi felt when he lost his comrades, so she couldn't let Obito die, no matter what happens.

Obito's eyes snap open, he looks around but doesn't spot Madara or Black Zetsu.

___

Madara appears black in the world and quickly sends his Limbo fetching his lower half. Naruto senses Madara and calls Sasuke quickly to take him down while he's vulnerable. Naruto attacks  Madara as he connects his lower half again. Madara quickly teleports back to Kamui before getting hit by Naruto.

___

"We need to go back before HE comes back!" Sakura says to Obito in panic. "He didn't kill me when he could've so easily, he has something up his sleeves!"

"We're safe here for now, if he comes we'll teleport quickly." Obito said, his words were followed by a pause. "Why did you save me? You sacrificed your life force for me?" Obito faces Sakura's face, which was now filled with wrinkles, weak looking.

Madara appears in the dimension again, directly behind Sakura. He grabs her shoulder and starts teleporting away before Obito could even react by grabbing Sakura back.

"NO!" Obito yells as Madara and Sakura disappear from the Dimension.

___

"I'm sensing him again!" Naruto yells at Sasuke again. "Over there!"

Sasuke nods and they start moving.

"I'm sensing Sakura too... she's with Madara!" Naruto says as his face and Sasuke's hardens. They knew what was coming.

They see Madara holding a sharp rod pointing towards Sakura's throat with the most evil smile one could ever put, the boys clench their teeth.

"Let her go, bastard!" Naruto yells at Madara and is about to run to him, but Sasuke pulls him back quickly.

"Idiot, do you want to get her killed!?" Sasuke says as Obito appears beside him.

"Obito!" Naruto says in surprise.

Obito looks at Sasuke's Rinnegan and realized what Madara was planning all along, the reason why he wasn't interested in his Rinnegan anymore.

"Sasuke..." Madara said, bringing the rod closer to Sakura's throat. "Give me your Rinnegan, or the girl dies."

___

That's all I can write now, I hope you enjoyed my prediction. 
Excuse any inaccuracies or flubs, please.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 3, 2014)

Come on Kaguya. :ignoramus


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2014)

Klona said:


> Hello guys, this is my first chapter prediction. I hope you like it.
> 
> *Madara sends his Limbo towards Sakura.*



Just this! The rest is superfluous....


----------



## BlinkST (May 3, 2014)

Naruto has the limbo

*puts on glasses*

Stuck in limbo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2014)

Wonder if the Limbo's also cut in half.

One Madara into two...then four...


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 3, 2014)

Maybe TenTen absorbs Madara's legs and becomes a sage.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

Where is Tenten?



ShinobisWill said:


> Maybe TenTen absorbs Madara's legs and becomes a sage.





Mariko said:


> Just this! The rest is superfluous....



TENTEN IS NOWHERE, SHE HAD NO ABILITY TO INTERFERE, SHE IS WEAK

Sakura is weaker than Hinata


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Sakura is weaker than Hinata



as much as i rant about sakura, she is by far the strongest in her grroup female wise. yes, including ino since she was able to overcome her mind control in part 1.

in the same chapter hinata had to use 64 palms to defeat one fodder juubi clone, sakura rapped 100s with one punch.

like sakura or not but sakura being with obito and madara alone is something hinata fans would fap to at night reading their fanfictin on how important hinata is to the story. 

yeah, sakura will be useless (this is kishi, after all) but she aint screeming naruto kun every 5 seconds


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

675 Prediction: SAVING RIN

Summary:

 Obito gets in the way of the rod and Sakura, while deactiviting Kamui at the same Time, getting his Rinnegan, giving it to Sakura, while Minato Saves Sakura. In saving Sakura, Obito remembers Rin and paid for it by saving Sakura. Now Madara realizing Sakura had the Rinnegan, quickly afters Sakura but Confronted by Naruto and Sasuke. Now the question is, who will get Obitos Rinnegan? Naruto? Sasuke? Or Kakashi?

Sakura is Weaker than Hinata, imagine her versus Hinata, she relies on her strength which is useless against Hinatas byakugan, and what help did Sakura did during the series, nothing, but a cry cry damsel weakling, and she always gets in the way


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 3, 2014)

Here's the thing about the idea of someone getting Madara's Rinnegan: Why would it happen?

Sakura's goal is to *destroy* it, not send it off to someone like some kind of stupid delivery service. Why would Obito and Sakura's goal suddenly change? If Obito or Sakura have the time to grab the Rinnegan then they have the time to crush it/stab it even quicker.

The only reason Kakashi might get the Rinnegan temporarily (because Madara HAS to get it back) is if Sakura actually dies to Madara soon. Then Naruto and Kakashi would be depressed and want to revive her, and seeing as how Naruto and Sasuke can't die and Kakashi's left eye socket is currently available for new eyes at the moment, it'd have to be Kakashi.

So unless Sakura dies and Kakashi's group still somehow gets hold of it, I can't see any other situation or reason as to why he or anyone else would get it.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 3, 2014)

Madara will tell Obito about how much he's always disliked him and give him a verbal beating, I just know it


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 3, 2014)

I would like Obito to troll Madara one last time before he dies.

I can't see him actually destroying the eye though.

Maybe just mock Madara and tell him no matter what he does, Naruto is now strong enough to beat him.


----------



## eurytus (May 3, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I would like Obito to troll Madara one last time before he dies.
> 
> I can't see him actually destroying the eye though.
> 
> Maybe just mock Madara and tell him no matter what he does, Naruto is now strong enough to beat him.



that would not be a troll, that'd be just a naruto wank which I'm sure he needs to do before he can die.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

So when Obito is dying, Mads will troll on using Obito as a doll and puppet, but Obito troll Mads, telling him,  Mads, just give Obito a chance to redeem himself and go back to his true self before he dies. That would be dramatic


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> So when Obito is dying, Mads will troll on using Obito as a doll and puppet, but Obito troll Mads, telling him,  Mads, just give Obito a chance to redeem himself and go back to his true self before he dies. That would be dramatic



Dramatic? No, not at all.


Really lame?


Yes, quite.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I would like Obito to troll Madara one last time before he dies.
> 
> I can't see him actually destroying the eye though.
> 
> Maybe just mock Madara and tell him no matter what he does, Naruto is now strong enough to beat him.



I think he's going to sacrifice himself for Sakura and make sure his eye gets to Kakashi. He'll mock Madara then.

Madara twisted him quite a bit when he was younger by pointing out that he suffered and lost because of his sacrifice, which others benefitted from. It was one of the things that really fed into Obito's eventual beliefs. Obito can reverse that now by, once again, choosing to die to protect friends, and this time succeeding. He won't see this as a winners-versus-losers situation any longer.

And he'll tell Mads off for it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 3, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Sakura is Weaker than Hinata, imagine her versus Hinata, she relies on her strength which is useless against Hinatas byakugan, and what help did Sakura did during the series, nothing, but a cry cry damsel weakling, and she always gets in the way



You have bee reading too many Hinata fanfics. In no way Hinata's stronger than Sakura. Sakura's It's not just a little bite stronger but a lot more stronger than Hinata or any of the others girls in K11.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I think Obito will take the blow for Sakura or something like. If not it will be Sasuke to help her.





PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke doesn't know that Sakura is in danger, though. He has no idea that she's in there.





BlinkST said:


> Naruto has the limbo
> 
> *puts on glasses*
> 
> Stuck in limbo.





PikaCheeka said:


> Wonder if the Limbo's also cut in half.
> 
> One Madara into two...then four...





Weapon said:


> Well, 674 was an obvious chapter. Knew that was going to happen. Next week will be the final stand off between Obito and Madara, Sakura's fate will be on the line as the cliffhanger. Might see something unfold with Black Zetsu while that's all happening.





Sango-chan said:


> Sasuke will save Sakura from the rod, after what happen between them "trying to kill each other via *stabbing* in chapter 483", it would be step up to help mend their relationship.....





Addy said:


> as much as i rant about sakura, she is by far the strongest in her grroup female wise. yes, including ino since she was able to overcome her mind control in part 1.
> 
> in the same chapter hinata had to use 64 palms to defeat one fodder juubi clone, sakura rapped 100s with one punch.
> 
> ...





eurytus said:


> that would not be a troll, that'd be just a naruto wank which I'm sure he needs to do before he can die.





ShinobisWill said:


> Here's the thing about the idea of someone getting Madara's Rinnegan: Why would it happen?
> 
> Sakura's goal is to *destroy* it, not send it off to someone like some kind of stupid delivery service. Why would Obito and Sakura's goal suddenly change? If Obito or Sakura have the time to grab the Rinnegan then they have the time to crush it/stab it even quicker.
> 
> ...





Klue said:


> Dramatic? No, not at all.
> 
> 
> Really lame?
> ...



depends uopon the perspective of the reader

Is there a chance a Kamui Dimension be destroyed inside by Brute force? Is there a chance of Byakugan to Naruto


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2014)

Ofcourse anything is possible although it probably won't happen.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 3, 2014)

What would even be the point of Naruto getting those eyes?
His chakra, emotion, and danger sensing basically do what the Byakugan does, but better.

The only thing he is missing out on is X-ray vision, which doesn't seem like it would be all the useful in this fight.

There is also gentle fist I guess, but that's not a power the eye grants, it's a fighting style developed around the eyes, so he would actually have to take time and train that.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

Kishis method will tell you actually that an eye tech will have another level, for God sake, Byakugan was used by Kaguya, Hagomoro was kAguyas Son, Naruto was Asura,s incarnation, a blood of Kaguya runs inside Naruto, a blood that means he can use Byakugan, thats the reason Kaguya wielded Byakugan to spy on her sons even inside a Kamui dimension, Kaguya was on a higer level. Mind you, you will kneel to me, when Kishi puts Nejis eyes on Naruto

Those persons wer against the possibility of Byakugan for Naruto, wer so in love with sasuke, in fact they almost said were gays, just like Madara


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think he's going to sacrifice himself for Sakura and make sure his eye gets to Kakashi. He'll mock Madara then.
> 
> Madara twisted him quite a bit when he was younger by pointing out that he suffered and lost because of his sacrifice, which others benefitted from. It was one of the things that really fed into Obito's eventual beliefs. Obito can reverse that now by, once again, choosing to die to protect friends, and this time succeeding. He won't see this as a winners-versus-losers situation any longer.
> 
> And he'll tell Mads off for it.



Oh right, I remember that. That was a great moment because it really pierced his optimism, and in the end that sacrifice didn't amount to anything because Rin ended up dying anyways (and by Kakashi's hands no less). Now I definitely want a call back to that, especially when discussing the meaning of sacrifices.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 3, 2014)

if obito dies to protect sakura, then he'll officially become the worst shonen character to exist. Anyone but sakura would be worthy.

dying to save tonton, dodai, iruka, konohamaru i'd even accept...but sakura . save your dead arm or an ear instead but don't save sakura especially if we have to go through another rin flashback.

i only care so much because i know it'll probably happen anyway


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Oh right, I remember that. That was a great moment because it really pierced his optimism, and in the end that sacrifice didn't amount to anything because Rin ended up dying anyways (and by Kakashi's hands no less). Now I definitely want a call back to that, especially when discussing the meaning of sacrifices.



Exactly. It would also be his final proof that he broke from Madara and is fully Obito, as he will die doing exactly what he did before Madara found him.

It really would be a fitting end to his character on several levels.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2014)

Yup, very true

On the other hand, Obitos death will mean Narutos promise to protect his friends and no one will die, why? Cause Obito dies, Naruto failed


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 3, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> On the other hand, Obitos death will mean Narutos promise to protect his friends and no one will die, why? Cause Obito dies, Naruto failed



Neji is already dead you know. Along with countless other shinobi fodder.

Naruto failed, just like Kakashi did. They even had a talk about it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 4, 2014)

Neji was dead becoz Naruto was not there to save him


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 4, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Neji was dead becoz Naruto was not there to save him



...Neji died right in front of Naruto. In his arms. Bleeding on his jumpsuit.

You don't get closer than that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 4, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Yup, very true
> 
> On the other hand, Obitos death will mean Narutos promise to protect his friends and no one will die, why? Cause Obito dies, Naruto failed



Obito's chances of getting revived border on zero so once he goes, you guys can stop your RT theories.


----------



## eurytus (May 4, 2014)

these obito sacrifices himself for sakura theories make me dread the chapter....


----------



## T-Bag (May 4, 2014)

better prepare urself, big possibility. HUGE


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 4, 2014)

eurytus said:


> these obito sacrifices himself for sakura theories make me dread the chapter....



Why? I'd say it's the most likely option so the idea shouldn't seem new to you.


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2014)

I gave up on obito dying since too long, this damn guy does not die! And he will probably not die either!
how many times he should have died at came, and he's still alive? I lost counting! 

and even now, probably Naruto will touch him, like he did to Gai, and obito will survive once again. lol


----------



## Obitomo (May 4, 2014)

I dunno guys I think the chapter will end with someone dying, I actually kinda hope Sakura dies and releases her byakugou to give Obito a boost.


----------



## T-Bag (May 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I gave up on obito dying since too long, this damn guy does not die! And he will probably not die either!
> how many times he should have died at came, and he's still alive? I lost counting!
> 
> and even now, probably Naruto will touch him, like he did to Gai, and obito will survive once again. lol



true true. never count out a terrible written character


----------



## eurytus (May 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why? I'd say it's the most likely option so the idea shouldn't seem new to you.



It isn't new but it's just terrible, he's only known sakura for 15 mins, he'd be dying for someone he has no connection with....


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 4, 2014)

50% Obito will catch the Rod, 15% Sakura gets hits, 10% Sasuke Grabs Madaras foot, 6% Naruto Intervenes, 6% Sakura Punches the Rods, 3% Obito Deactivates Kamui Madara loosing Balance,  3 Percent Minato had his Kunai Behind Sakura and uses teleportation, 3% it wont hit them at all, 3% Naruto Breaks the Kamui by secret tech


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2014)

As always, most of NF's predictions are going to end up being false. 

This will probably be the truth. 

- Obito somehow stops the attack and saves Sakura, either putting himself in the line of fire or just stopping it
- Madara takes his eye back from Obito and betrays Zetsu saying he's been useless and there's no need for him
- Madara attacks Obito and "kills" him while he leaves Sakura there
- Zetsu, upset about Madara's betrayal, saves Obito and keeps him alive
- Obito takes his other eye back
- Obito gets them all out of there with Kamui 
- Madara arrives to face Sasuke
- Naruto begins to show off a bit on Limbo Madara


----------



## handsock (May 4, 2014)

Obito is going to push Sakura out of the way and take the rod in his Rinnegan. I'm calling it now. Remember this post.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why? I'd say it's the most likely option so the idea shouldn't seem new to you.



i think he knows this but he dreads the execution of the chapter.

there is a world difference between obito sacrificing himslef with a small panel showing rin, and an entire chapter showing us obito fapping to rin 

believe it or not, a few days ago, i had a dream where obito screams rins name giving him more powerups healing him from his wounds completely, defeating madara because the well of rin, and sakura thanks him at the end but then obito has oro's crazy rapist smile on his face looking at sakura saying "rin............ chan" and then he does the nasties with her against her well.

extreme? yes, but there is not a single doubt in my mind that this is how kishi would write it if this manga was a senin. 

and just for the record, i am referring to this smile Umm...


----------



## T-Bag (May 4, 2014)

handsock said:


> Obito is going to push Sakura out of the way and take the rod in his Rinnegan. I'm calling it now. Remember this post.



if kishi wanted the rinnegan destroyed, sakura would had already done it dude...


----------



## tari101190 (May 4, 2014)

Obito Kamui's Sakura away.

Obito is struck by Madara's rod.

Madara absorbs Black Zetsu.

Obito is dying for real this time.

Madara grows new legs.

Madara returns.

Madara implants Rinnegan.

Madara maybe destroys Obito's Sharingan.

Madara maybe absorbs his old legs.

Madara displays a new power with two Rinnegan.

Madara maybe conjures a giant Kaguya-esque giant chakra construct.

Naruto & Sasuke prepare their giant chakra constructs in the chapter after next.


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As always, most of NF's predictions are going to end up being false.
> 
> This will probably be the truth.
> 
> ...



Why some ppl here think that Madara could betray Zetsu (or the opposite)?

Zetsu isn't someone autonomous, he's a part of Madara, a part of his will. Thus, he's more like a kage bunshin: he doesn't care about it's own existence since he never really had one...

Imo, him betraying Maddy would be as legit as seeing some Naruto's clone betraying Naruto...


----------



## T-Bag (May 4, 2014)

i get pretty surprised when i see ppl saying zetsu will betray madara too

zetsu admittedly pointed out his sole existence is to eradicate anything that stands in madara's way, which is why he was so quick to go against obito (regardless of the long term relationship they had)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 4, 2014)

Obito isn't surviving past the next chapter he's been surviving on borrowed time and either Madara will kill him and take back his eye and if Madara decides not too kill him Black Zetsu will remove himself and he dies that way.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 4, 2014)

All of you will kneel to me, when Kishi puts a Byakugan in Narutos Forhead, a Byakugan not stronger than Sharingan and Rinnegan, but a Byakugan that sees all dimensions,evem Kamui


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Why some ppl here think that Madara could betray Zetsu (or the opposite)?
> 
> Zetsu isn't someone autonomous, he's a part of Madara, a part of his will. Thus, he's more like a kage bunshin: he doesn't care about it's own existence since he never really had one...
> 
> Imo, him betraying Maddy would be as legit as seeing some Naruto's clone betraying Naruto...


This is Kishimoto. 

He's done things plenty of times in the manga that shouldn't be possible. He's literally changed what he's said repeatedly simply to get through portions. Having Madara attempt to get rid of Zetsu because he's been useless (and he's received his other eye) would make sense. Zetsu hasn't been performing up to Madara's expectations. Besides that, Zetsu is the one keeping Obito alive supposedly. Considering we know Kakashi will get Obito's other eye and considering we know Obito and Sakura need to leave Kamuiland, somehow it has to happen. Obito has to perform Kamui to let them escape so unless you think Madara's going to somehow get his eye and leave without any problems.....it doesn't look likely. 

It makes perfect sense. 

It is like those theories of people claiming Gai would die no matter what once he opened the 8th Gate when it was clear he would survive. One thing people should do with this manga is to make sure everything is possible if Kishimoto writes it that way. I'd say it is only a matter of time.

To a new comment though, I have to address this. 

If anything, I think the most ridiculous theory is, again I can't stress this enough, is the theory of everyone assuming Madara will kill Obito without Obito doing anything else contributing for his character. Most of NF is always wrong with this, every chapter since his reveal as being Tobi people have predicted this. Each and every single time Obito overcomes and you guys know this is true. Now, again, you're going to assume Madara will kill Obito without Obito doing anything else? 

It should be clear as day that Obito will die on his terms with a smile on his face. If it doesn't happen that way, with everything checked off on his bucket list, then he is not dying. 

The truth is most people want Madara to kill Obito without him not doing anything else and have him sad when he dies, I don't know, but the reality is we all know Obito will go out smiling and happy like Jiraiya did. Kishi's redeemed his character and the heroes are on the come-up. Although Madara will get his other eye, the heroes have the advantage. Obito dying from Madara's hand without doing anything else wouldn't contribute to either character. People just want Madara to kill someone when the reality is his character's not going to be doing anything else quite like what he's done before. 

Anyone thinking anything else then hey, you need to bet your account on it.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is Kishimoto.
> 
> He's done things plenty of times in the manga that shouldn't be possible. He's literally changed what he's said repeatedly simply to get through portions. Having Madara attempt to get rid of Zetsu because he's been useless (and he's received his other eye) would make sense. Zetsu hasn't been performing up to Madara's expectations. Besides that, Zetsu is the one keeping Obito alive supposedly. Considering we know Kakashi will get Obito's other eye and considering we know Obito and Sakura need to leave Kamuiland, somehow it has to happen. Obito has to perform Kamui to let them escape so unless you think Madara's going to somehow get his eye and leave without any problems.....it doesn't look likely.
> 
> ...



But does BZ  have enough individuality to actually rebel? The dude was basically engineered to be blindingly loyal. Otherwise why didn't he just left Madara to be sealed by Naruto and Hashi while taking Obito's rinnegan for himself? Madara is to BZ what Naruto is to Hinata(sans crush...maybe).

And why would he want to help Obito? He clearly does not respect the guy and does not owe him  any favors. 

IMO The only betraying Zetsu would be Spiral as he actually had disobeyed Madara already in the past for Obito's sake and his personality is more Fat Buu like rather than outright malicious.

Obito dying to protect the girl that Naruto loves and preventing him from becoming Obito V2 would be a fitting end I think. Kishi loves his parallels and might as well hit the hammer with the biggest one Obito-Rin/Naruto-Sakura.

Maybe he will die taking BZ with him which would make his end even more impressive. Maybe killing BZ who is Madara's will may weaken Madara himself somehow? Kishi started weakening Madara by taking away stuff from him like 8 of his Truth Seeking Balls so now BZ going down too would be fitting.


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is Kishimoto.
> 
> *(1) He's done things plenty of times in the manga that shouldn't be possible*. He's literally changed what he's said repeatedly simply to get through portions. Having Madara attempt to get rid of Zetsu because he's been useless (and he's received his other eye) would make sense. Zetsu hasn't been performing up to Madara's expectations. Besides that, Zetsu is the one keeping Obito alive supposedly. Considering we know Kakashi will get Obito's other eye *(2) and considering we know Obito and Sakura need to leave Kamuiland, somehow it has to happen.* Obito has to perform Kamui to let them escape so unless you think Madara's going to somehow get his eye and leave without any problems.....it doesn't look likely.
> 
> ...




*1)* Kishi retconing his story is canon, but you can't do proper pred on possible retcons. Otherwise, everyone could legitimately predict everything. (In other words, preds are only possible if some established rules are effective and stable. If you admit that there's not such rules, either you simply can't predict anything, or you're allowed to "predict" absolutely everything you want, but it's not real predictions anymore, but just wishes)

*2)* There are many way for them to leave kamuiland w/o Zetsu's help: Obito still has his sharingan, and the other one is also in kamuiland. 

*3)* It precisely doesn't make sense from what Kishi stated before (1st point), and it's even not the only scenario possible (2nd point)

*4) *It is completely different. Naruto saving Ga? wasn't paradoxical regarding the plot and the past events (=/= the 1st point), and it was the only option (=/= the 2nd point)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But does have BZ enough individuality to actually rebel? The dude was basically engineered to be blindingly loyal. Otherwise why didn't he just left Madara to be sealed by Naruto and Hashi while taking Obito's rinnegan for himself?
> 
> And why would he want to help Obito? He clearly does not respect the guy and does not owe him  any favors.
> 
> ...



If Madara felt he didn't need Black Zetsu anymore and casted him out, given he is Madara's will then don't expect him to go begging back to Madara especially given how Madara is. Black Zetsu hasn't been living up to Madara's needs since Madara's been revived. Hell, Madara's probably going to be upset that Black Zetsu is still dealing with Obito. I'm positive he will have enough freedom to do as he feels especially given, again, he is Madara's will. Then you factor in that Zetsu's seen Obito since he was a kid to an adult. It isn't as if he hates the guy, he's just acting as Madara's servant considering he actually cares for Madara more. 

If Madara gets his eye then surely Obito is surviving this encounter. What it boils down to is how Obito survives. NF has a problem with Obito predictions and again I think this falls right in line with it. I think we all know Madara will end up getting his eye and Obito will probably give his other eye to Kakashi, all that matters is Obito actually leaving and then giving it to him let alone having another meeting. 

I doubt Madara will be weakened given how strong Naruto and Sasuke are right now. He's getting his ass kicked over the battlefield, if he's any weakened we might actually see Sasuke solo Madara himself. 

He's going to get as much power as he can and still lose to those two. 





Mariko said:


> 1) Kishi retconing his story is canon, but you can't do proper pred on possible retcons. Otherwise, everyone could legitimately predict everything. (In other words, preds are only possible if some established rules are effective and stable. If you admit that there's not such rules, either you simply can't predict anything, or you're allowed to "predict" absolutely everything you want, but it's not real predictions anymore, but just wishes)
> 
> 2) There are many way for them to leave kamuiland w/o Zetsu's help: Obito still has his sharingan, and the other one is also in kamuiland.
> 
> ...



It isn't that serious. 

That's the problem with most NF predictions. Most people, like yourself, predict according to what you feel is actually right rather than Kishi's writing style. Once you incorporate that into play along with what the manga has shown us then the predictions become a bit more accurate. Me predicting Kishi would go this route is a prediction regardless of the sources, opinions and resources I have available. There are no "rules" that state "well uh let's go by the manga and let that be it uhhh yeah you can't break the boundaries" because if there were then most of NF, as I've seen since I joined this forum, would end up being right each week. However, that is never the case. Most of NF is always wrong considering they stick to these guidelines. 

That's just the truth. 

As for everything else, Obito leaving Kamuiland all depends on if Madara wants him to leave or if any outside sources interfere with that. He will end up leaving however, he isn't going to die there. Madara isn't going to grab Obito and take him out, he'd leave him there. Obito escaping himself is the only possible way here and if that happens then Madara's made a mistake again by actually letting his targets escape. While there are other options, given we've heard that Black Zetsu is keeping Obito alive, it is a clear connection. It wouldn't even be a complex situation for it to happen either. 

And Naruto saving Gai, I stick by my statement. I knew it would happen, some people did but unfortunately most of NF didn't think according to Kishi's writing style and instead attempted to use just what they've read from the manga which caused their predictions to be inaccurate. The same can be said to those assuming Obito would be dead by now, that Naruto and Sasuke wouldn't be this strong even with the extra power they gained, I mean I can make a list in which things have changed in the manga based on the perimeters given in earlier chapters. Things always end up changing in this manga and things always end up being explained in detail according to what we've learned previously in former chapters. With that said, anything is possible. 

It has always been this way.


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But does BZ  have enough individuality to actually rebel? The dude was basically engineered to be blindingly loyal. Otherwise why didn't he just left Madara to be sealed by Naruto and Hashi while taking Obito's rinnegan for himself? Madara is to BZ what Naruto is to Hinata(sans crush...maybe).
> 
> And why would he want to help Obito? He clearly does not respect the guy and does not owe him  any favors.
> 
> ...



I agree. SZ isn't an in youton clone of Maddy (but a wooden clone of hashi, which is deeply different). Plus, he seemed to really sympathize/empathize with Obito. Last but not least, he has now Yamato's personality within him...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Madara felt he didn't need Black Zetsu anymore and casted him out, given he is Madara's will then don't expect him to go begging back to Madara especially given how Madara is. Black Zetsu hasn't been living up to Madara's needs since Madara's been revived. Hell, Madara's probably going to be upset that Black Zetsu is still dealing with Obito. I'm positive he will have enough freedom to do as he feels especially given, again, he is Madara's will. Then you factor in that Zetsu's seen Obito since he was a kid to an adult. It isn't as if he hates the guy, he's just acting as Madara's servant considering he actually cares for Madara more.
> 
> If Madara gets his eye then surely Obito is surviving this encounter. What it boils down to is how Obito survives. NF has a problem with Obito predictions and again I think this falls right in line with it. I think we all know Madara will end up getting his eye and Obito will probably give his other eye to Kakashi, all that matters is Obito actually leaving and then giving it to him let alone having another meeting.
> 
> ...



To be fair I think that Madara himself may start changing once Kishi keeps throwing how Sasuke is similar to Izuna and what not. I actually see Madara also dying on his own terms as Obito. He may let Sasuke kill him Sasori style instead of striking back due to seeing Izuna in him. And if Kaguya appears maybe a "tnj" Madara will troll her just like how Obito has been trolling him.

I do not see neither Obito nor Madara dying for no reason. They both had tragic backstories and freudian excuses so they will probably both go out with a smile. Obito entrusting his will to Naruto and Madara to Sasuke.

And regarding BZ do you think that Madara will betray BZ like Sasuke betrayed Karin? "You are of no use to me if you let someone take you as a hostage" type? I do not see Obito having BZ attached to him for the rest of his life though which would be a necessity for Obito's survival.

It depends whether Kishi will continue his "tradition" of killing all of his villains or this time some of them will actually survive. Both Obito and Madara are tortured characters that fit the "find peace in death" end aka "redemption equals death" end. In fact i could see such end even for Sasuke himself. Taking all of them out so Kishi does not have to bother how the shinobi world would handle letting those guys live as putting them to prison would be pointless given their power. Kinda like how Kishi took out Nagato so that Konoha would not think about revenge or stuff and Naruto wouldn't have to deal with less idealistic side of things when dealing with his(Nagato's) fate.

Kabuto may survive though as the shinobi world does not care enough about him IMO.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I gave up on obito dying since too long, this damn guy does not die! And he will probably not die either!
> how many times he should have died at came, and he's still alive? I lost counting!
> 
> and even now, probably Naruto will touch him, like he did to Gai, and obito will survive once again. lol



He will undoubtedly survive, there is no helping that.


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Madara felt he didn't need Black Zetsu anymore and casted him out, given he is Madara's will then don't expect him to go begging back to Madara especially given how Madara is. Black Zetsu hasn't been living up to Madara's needs since Madara's been revived. Hell, Madara's probably going to be upset that Black Zetsu is still dealing with Obito. I'm positive he will have enough freedom to do as he feels especially given, again, he is Madara's will. Then you factor in that Zetsu's seen Obito since he was a kid to an adult. It isn't as if he hates the guy, he's just acting as Madara's servant considering he actually cares for Madara more.
> 
> If Madara gets his eye then surely Obito is surviving this encounter. What it boils down to is how Obito survives. NF has a problem with Obito predictions and again I think this falls right in line with it. I think we all know Madara will end up getting his eye and Obito will probably give his other eye to Kakashi, all that matters is Obito actually leaving and then giving it to him let alone having another meeting.
> 
> ...



It's not a matter of truth, but a question of "levels of reality". Actually, there's two kind of prediction possible in our case: one about what could legitimately happen inside the Narutoverse (which means according to its own rules, the rules stated -even badly, by Kishi), and one about what Kishi could do in our universe (where retconing is allowed...). Everything depend on which one of these two levels of reality you're referring to.

And yes, most ppl are referring to the first one, the Narutoverse, cause the second one is too wide (since Kishi can do what he wants...). 

So, if you're referring to what Kishi could do, you're right, he could make BZ betray Maddy. But if you stay inside the narutoverse, him doing that wouldn't make sense imo...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> To be fair I think that Madara himself may start changing once Kishi keeps throwing how Sasuke is similar to Izuna and what not. I actually see Madara also dying on his own terms as Obito. He may let Sasuke kill him Sasori style instead of striking back due to seeing Izuna in him. And if Kaguya appears maybe a "tnj" Madara will troll her just like how Obito has been trolling him.
> 
> I do not see neither Obito nor Madara dying for no reason. They both had tragic backstories and freudian excuses so they will probably both go out with a smile. Obito entrusting his will to Naruto and Madara to Sasuke.
> 
> ...



I personally see Madara changing as well after he sees an Izuna/Sasuke connection but that'll be near the end before he's defeated similarly to when Obito was having flashbacks when Naruto and Sasuke performed their final physical attack on him. Personally I see Madara getting killed by a returning Kaguya after it is all said and done but that is just me. 

I can see Black Zetsu betraying him like that but I honestly think not much thought will be put into it and Kishi will have Madara say something simple like "I have my eye, you're no use anymore, be gone" and let that be it since Madara's being portrayed as a loner which is weird since he has Black Zetsu on his side. Given Obito has been converted (and it took a while), I think after all he's done he will have peace when he does eventually die. Madara though, although he will change, I really don't think he will go out quite the same way but then again we'll have to see. 

Kabuto yeah I think he is surviving because I honestly see nothing that can benefit from his death. When people die usually it is for a reason so Kabuto dying wouldn't really do anything right now. 





Mariko said:


> It's not a matter of truth, but a question of "levels of reality". Actually, there's two kind of prediction possible in our case: one about what could legitimately happen inside the Narutoverse (which means according to its own rules, the rules stated -even badly, by Kishi), and one about what Kishi could do in our universe (where retconing is allowed...). Everything depend on which one of these two levels of reality you're referring to.
> 
> And yes, most ppl are referring to the first one, the Narutoverse, cause the second one is too wide (since Kishi can do what he wants...).
> 
> So, if you're referring to what Kishi could do, you're right, he could make BZ betray Maddy. But if you stay inside the narutoverse, him doing that wouldn't make sense imo...



I understand you, I can see what you're coming from I just disagree. You see where I'm coming from as well so overall we're good. We just have to see what Kishi does which can be anything as far as we know.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I personally see Madara changing as well after he sees an Izuna/Sasuke connection but that'll be near the end before he's defeated similarly to when Obito was having flashbacks when Naruto and Sasuke performed their final physical attack on him. Personally I see Madara getting killed by a returning Kaguya after it is all said and done but that is just me.
> 
> I can see Black Zetsu betraying him like that but I honestly think not much thought will be put into it and Kishi will have Madara say something simple like "I have my eye, you're no use anymore, be gone" and let that be it since Madara's being portrayed as a loner which is weird since he has Black Zetsu on his side. Given Obito has been converted (and it took a while), I think after all he's done he will have peace when he does eventually die. Madara though, although he will change, I really don't think he will go out quite the same way but then again we'll have to see.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, regarding Obito do you think he will live to the very end of the arc and Kaguya will kill him too or he will just ask BZ to leave him so that he may die as he did all that he wanted?

I kinda expect Obito having either a heroic sacrifice moment that will make him look badass and maybe weaken Madara somehow or he will save someone(maybe Sakura by seeing Rin in her) at the cost of his life. Unless of course Kishi plans him to keep him alive but would the shinobi world forgive him? He would be executed no doubt and such end would be quite a downer...

Also do you expect Kaguya killing Madara to show how badass she is or by taking over his body somehow? Her killing him kinda does not fit as major villains do not kill themselves. I still remember when many were claiming that Nagato would be killed by Tobi for his betrayal but at the end Nagato died on his own terms as Itachi(another thorn at Tobi's side) did. Now Obito will die like that too most likely.

If Kaguya takes over Madara I see him overpowering her will for at least a moment letting Naruto and Sasuke deliver the final blow. It fits with Kishi's trend of making an excuse for a defeated villain and the villain that was used biting back.

Strangely Kaguya herself has no freudian excuse...for now at least.

I could see her trying taking over Sasuke in fact to persuade him to eat the fruit or to encourage to keep being an antagonist if he suddenly starts having doubts about how he was going to show what being a Hokage means and what not.

Do you think Sasuke could die by the end? Naruto will obviously have an adviser in Shika and I kinda do not see Sasuke as a mere minion especially given how his council may be potentially destructive to Naruto's overly idealistic policies. If he does something big and people die how would Kishi keep him around and prevent him from being executed which is the same problem that Obito faces if he survives this war?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> i get pretty surprised when i see ppl saying zetsu will betray madara too
> 
> zetsu admittedly pointed out his sole existence is to eradicate anything that stands in madara's way, which is why he was so quick to go against obito (regardless of the long term relationship they had)



i don't really think zetsu is going to betray madara, but at the same time madara has already stated that zetsu is like a clone of hashirama with madara's will inside. Hashi's cells seem to be the excuse for everything that shouldn't be possible happening.

I wouldn't be surprised if zetsu starts randomly gaining hashirama's personality because the cells are taking over so he becomes a good guy.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> i don't really think zetsu is going to betray madara, but at the same time madara has already stated that zetsu is like a clone of hashirama with madara's will inside. Hashi's cells seem to be the excuse for everything that shouldn't be possible happening.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if zetsu starts randomly gaining hashirama's personality because the cells are taking over so he becomes a good guy.



Black Zetsu is a copy of Madara, made from his will.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, regarding Obito do you think he will live to the very end of the arc and Kaguya will kill him too or he will just ask BZ to leave him so that he may die as he did all that he wanted?
> 
> I kinda expect Obito having either a heroic sacrifice moment that will make him look badass and maybe weaken Madara somehow or he will save someone(maybe Sakura by seeing Rin in her) at the cost of his life. Unless of course Kishi plans him to keep him alive but would the shinobi world forgive him? He would be executed no doubt and such end would be quite a downer...
> 
> ...



Obito is too much of a wild card. I do know Rinne Tensei will be used and when it is, if Obito is dead he'll be brought back so people better hope it is used before he dies. He's converted and honestly I wouldn't be surprised if he lives past this arc. Somehow. It wouldn't make sense for Kaguya to kill him as it would for her to kill Madara. She'll probably break out just as Madara's defeated or immediately after he's converted simply because he's trying to use that power. She wouldn't be killing him simply to "kill him" but more so to gain the rest of the power she needs or maybe she'll use his body as a sacrifice for her revival or something. Too many ways but we'll see. If she does return I see her escaping after this arc. She will probably need to recharge or something, I really don't know. She could be waiting for Madara's defeat to revive herself. 

I see Sasuke either having his own village, taking over Konoha as Naruto becomes an even larger Kage above all the Kages or just, honestly, accepting that he doesn't need the title of Hokage and stays as a powerful position in the village, maybe someone who's constantly traveling. He can potentially be part of the council with Naruto, Sakura and Shika in the future more than likely. Depends what Kishi wants to do. He might have Sasuke say "ok Naruto....you do it...I believe in you" or something at the very end like Vegeta admitting Goku was better. 

I don't see him dead though. The chances are almost 0%. Kishi doesn't like the kill characters and really I doubt he'd do it with Sasuke of all people.


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I understand you, I can see what you're coming from I just disagree. You see where I'm coming from as well so overall we're good. We just have to see what Kishi does which can be anything as far as we know.







Klue said:


> Black Zetsu is a copy of Madara, made from his will.



It's what I understood too... 



Mariko said:


> Why some ppl here think that Madara could betray Zetsu (or the opposite)?
> 
> Zetsu isn't someone autonomous, *he's a part of Madara, a part of his will*. Thus, he's more like a kage bunshin: he doesn't care about it's own existence since he never really had one...
> 
> Imo, him betraying Maddy would be as legit as seeing some Naruto's clone betraying Naruto...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito is too much of a wild card. I do know Rinne Tensei will be used and when it is, if Obito is dead he'll be brought back so people better hope it is used before he dies. He's converted and honestly I wouldn't be surprised if he lives past this arc. Somehow. It wouldn't make sense for Kaguya to kill him as it would for her to kill Madara. She'll probably break out just as Madara's defeated or immediately after he's converted simply because he's trying to use that power. She wouldn't be killing him simply to "kill him" but more so to gain the rest of the power she needs or maybe she'll use his body as a sacrifice for her revival or something. Too many ways but we'll see. If she does return I see her escaping after this arc. She will probably need to recharge or something, I really don't know. She could be waiting for Madara's defeat to revive herself.
> 
> I see Sasuke either having his own village, taking over Konoha as Naruto becomes an even larger Kage above all the Kages or just, honestly, accepting that he doesn't need the title of Hokage and stays as a powerful position in the village, maybe someone who's constantly traveling. He can potentially be part of the council with Naruto, Sakura and Shika in the future more than likely. Depends what Kishi wants to do. He might have Sasuke say "ok Naruto....you do it...I believe in you" or something at the very end like Vegeta admitting Goku was better.
> 
> I don't see him dead though. The chances are almost 0%. Kishi doesn't like the kill characters and really I doubt he'd do it with Sasuke of all people.



If Kaguya escapes after reviving how do you expect her role as a villain would work alongside Sasuke's? I kinda doubt Kishi would just make her act all on her own as that would make her boring. Even loner characters like Madara and Sasuke were given minions/teammates/assistants so that they could interact with them and so we could see a better glimpse of their current personality better.

The thing with Kaguya is that she is even more alone than Madara right now given that all those who knew her are long dead and I doubt any of them would be a match for Naruto who eventually alongside Sasuke will gain power matching Kaguya's own.

So Kishi would have to make Kaguya ally herself somehow with the surviving antagonists after this arc is over. Would she tempt Oro with promises of making him the ultimate being or would she try to manipulate Sasuke somehow? 

Kishi said that after Madara and Juubi are done for he will focus on Sasuke so a Kaguya arc would have to focus heavily on Sasuke too.

The main problem I have with Kaguya is that she seemingly wants the same thing Obito and Madara wanted by making everyone be sent to dreamland. Said goal wasn't so bad when it was just Obito(who played Madara at that time) but now with Kaguya being a 3rd contender it would be quite repetitive IMO.

Naruto and Sasuke beat the masterminds behind the MT Plan only so a 3rd one appears and we have replay of this but with Kaguya alone this time?

Hopefully she will reveal some new goal that would make her unique. Kishi's way of repeating old ideas instead of coming up with something new is rather lame.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 4, 2014)

It's hilarious how one of Obito's principle abilities these days is "not dying". You never know what to expect with him.


----------



## StickaStick (May 4, 2014)

I might be alone on this but I think it would actually be a fitting end for Obito if Mads told him he was somehow behind Rin's death and it devastated Obito (or at least greatly shocked him), and then he dies after giving Kakashi his other Sharingan or something along those lines. I think ppl are overlooking or ignoring the fact that Obito was still a psychopathic killer and is still responsible for the most deaths in the manga easily and the center cause of this war and current predicament. The conflict I see is between seeing Obito live or going out in bamf fashion or dying somewhat pitifully--and option number three might make the most sense.  

I mean, for fuck's sake, he was behind the Kyuubi attack, which lead to the death of Yondaime and Kushina, threatened/attempted to kill a newborn, killed Konan in cold blood, and started a war, among other things. I think some people want to see him live or go out trolling Mads again because they like him and not necessarily because it would be best for his character. Obito is the definition of a tragic character in this manga and I'm not sure he needs to do anymore than he already has. 

In fact I'd say he's already gotten his the ultimate revenge short of killing Mads himself; and even then he will probably take more joy out of Naruto doing it himself because he's the one "carrying the torch" now. Mads tried to brainwash Obito into handing him the other Rinnegan but as has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt, Obito never fell for Mads' used car salesman's gimmick. If anything, one could say Obito used Mads and not the other way around given that Obito benefited significantly more out of their relationship. lol Mads actually would have gotten jack out of it if it weren't for Kabuto finding his DNA allowing the proceeding events to take place.

At the end of the day Obito in a near-death state took from a Juubi Jin powered Madara the specific bijuu that Naruto needed to reach the current state he's in, aka Jesus Mode. Forget the fact that Obito, near-death, having just lost his battle to accomplish something he'd been building towards for most of his life (Tsuki no Me Keikaku) and having his outlook on life altered was able to think on his feet and immediately figure out the best way to remedy the situation. Obito will be partially responsible for powering up Naruto and leading to Mads defeat. That alone gives him the last laugh and imo the ultimate vengeance.

He doesn't need to do anymore at this point and honestly a hero's death on a sad note might be the most fitting thing for his character even if some ppl (myself included) might like to see him live or be revived via RT. And honestly, the idea of Obito walking around Konoha buddy-buddy with everyone after what he's done just strikes me as awkward and kind of lame.  Not only that but in a lot of ways it would just cheapen a character who's entire story has been tragic and could use a tragic bookending to his character. Not saying it will go down like this but I certainly could understand if it did and see where Kishi is coming form.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 4, 2014)

Mariko said:
			
		

> It's not a matter of truth, but a question of "levels of reality". Actually, there's two kind of prediction possible in our case: one about what could legitimately happen inside the Narutoverse (which means according to its own rules, the rules stated -even badly, by Kishi), and one about what Kishi could do in our universe (where retconing is allowed...). Everything depend on which one of these two levels of reality you're referring to.
> 
> And yes, most ppl are referring to the first one, the Narutoverse, cause the second one is too wide (since Kishi can do what he wants...).
> 
> So, if you're referring to what Kishi could do, you're right, he could make BZ betray Maddy. But if you stay inside the narutoverse, him doing that wouldn't make sense imo...



I think of it in another way:

External logic vs. Internal Logic.


Internal logic is using logic from the story. The problem with this is that Kishimoto wants to surprise us, so he will often lead us astray. Like when Kisame got his head chopped off and it was confirmed to us that it was Kisame's unique chakra, and we also saw the corpse, as well as Samehada being taken away.

External logic is trying to perceive what will occur in the story based on putting yourself in the author's shoes and looking at (1)patterns in his writing, (2) consistent themes he'd reproduce, (3) writing for the fans, (4) writing to make $$, (5) keeping designs consistent, and etc and etc.

I've been using what I think of as "external logic" now for years and years to great success. I implore everyone to start thinking like that too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 4, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> It's hilarious how one of Obito's principle abilities these days is "not dying". You never know what to expect with him.



I wouldn't say it's necessarily a good thing though, because it's gotten to the point where it's going to be awfully hard to have a sympathetic reaction if/when he finally does go. Most Obito fans I know don't even care anymore if he lives or dies because they've had so many "psych!" death scenarios and have seen his "final" flashbacks so many times now. 

I hope Kishi does his death (assuming it happens) the way I suggested. That's really the only way left that could still grant him the opportunity to really appeal to the readerbase. Otherwise it's just going to be a "Good riddance" moment that nobody will care about. 

Madara saying he set up Rin's death would be a nice touch, too, though it is a bit late. I always figured he did it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 4, 2014)

Black Zetsu just has to merge with Madara; he _is_ Madara (in a sense). No betrayal will happen here.


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> *I think of it in another way:*
> 
> *External logic vs. Internal Logic.*
> 
> ...



Well, actually, you say exactly what I said. You just substitute "levels of reality" (an expression I borrow from the physician Werner Heisenberg) by levels/areas of logic, whose senses are identical...


----------



## Revolution (May 4, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Black Zetsu just has to merge with Madara; he _is_ Madara (in a sense). No betrayal will happen here.



OH MY GOD!  You just figured out Madara's weakness.  His Zetsu is going to fight for control over himself and it will be like he is sabotaging himself.

What a horrible death awaits him.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 4, 2014)

This is basically the perfect and last chance for Obito's death. If it doesn't happen now he might as well live until the end, imo.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> This is basically the perfect and last chance for Obito's death. If it doesn't happen now he might as well live until the end, imo.



I don't even care anymore to be honest.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I don't even care anymore to be honest.



How would you react if Obito throws his rinnegan at Madara and demands his MS in return?


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I don't *even care anymore* to be honest.





Arles Celes said:


> How would you react if Obito *throws his rinnegan at Madara* *and demands his MS in return?*



What if Obito doesn't even care anymore and throws his rinnegan at Madara w/o compensation?


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> How would you react if Obito throws his rinnegan at Madara and demands his MS in return?



Makes sense. He can't use it properly anyway.


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> How would you react if Obito throws his rinnegan at Madara and demands his MS in return?



That would be a fools trade. Trading Rinnegan for MS


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> How would you react if Obito throws his rinnegan at Madara and demands his MS in return?



Madara would throw away his only ticket out of the dimension?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Makes sense. He can't use it properly anyway.



Did he use it at all? 

Aside from RT of course...

That line of how his left eye "hungers for battle" is quite hilarious in retrospection given how Kishi handled it. 

Either that or when Kabuto was scared of having to deal with the RINNEGAN and let Obito boss him LOL.


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> That would be a fools trade. Trading Rinnegan for MS



Trading an intimate moment with Sakura in Kamuiland before dying? 

After all, Obito must be still virgin...


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Trading an intimate moment with Sakura in Kamuiland before dying?
> 
> After all, Obito must be still virgin...


They are sharing intimate moment? I didn't know asking to get your eyes stabbed was so romantic


----------



## eyeknockout (May 4, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> They are sharing intimate moment? I didn't know asking to get your eyes stabbed was so romantic



it is very romantic actually, most couples only dream of such intimacy and happiness


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Did he use it at all?
> 
> Aside from RT of course...
> 
> ...



How quickly we forget his Six Paths of Jinchuuriki. 

Besides that, he didn't use it properly.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> If Kaguya escapes after reviving how do you expect her role as a villain would work alongside Sasuke's? I kinda doubt Kishi would just make her act all on her own as that would make her boring. Even loner characters like Madara and Sasuke were given minions/teammates/assistants so that they could interact with them and so we could see a better glimpse of their current personality better.
> 
> The thing with Kaguya is that she is even more alone than Madara right now given that all those who knew her are long dead and I doubt any of them would be a match for Naruto who eventually alongside Sasuke will gain power matching Kaguya's own.
> 
> ...



I think she'd be fine as a pure loner given her strength. I doubt she'd need anyone else. Maybe a minion (1-2) but nothing major. We're also not sure about her true goals, plans for why she ruled, we just don't know yet which we'll see in the future. It could be anything really. Given we don't know much about her, predicting how she was isn't easy. Maybe she just wants to rule to rule, we'll find out soon. I think with her however it will be something deeper than with Obito and Madara. Her plans probably have another purpose which more than likely won't include the Moon's Eye Plan or something even about it. Maybe the Moon's Eye Plan had a fault to it. 

She'll have to be unique that is for sure.


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think she'd be fine as a pure loner given her strength. I doubt she'd need anyone else. Maybe a minion (1-2) but nothing major. We're also not sure about her true goals, plans for why she ruled, we just don't know yet which we'll see in the future. It could be anything really. Given we don't know much about her, predicting how she was isn't easy. Maybe she just wants to rule to rule, we'll find out soon. I think with her however it will be something deeper than with Obito and Madara. Her plans probably have another purpose which more than likely won't include the Moon's Eye Plan or something even about it. Maybe the Moon's Eye Plan had a fault to it.
> 
> She'll have to be unique that is for sure.



So kyuubi Naruto, you still think sasuke will be final villain?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 4, 2014)

I more so see Madara killing (fatally damaging) Obito/BZ at the same time and calling BZ more worthless than Obito for failing to get back his eye for him. Maybe absorb his corpse afterwards.

Also, does anyone think Madara would kill Sakura just on a whim, if she survives the black rod but doesn't get warped out? She isn't really a threat to him.

Or..maybe hold her hostage and take her with him when he warps back? He'll need time to put his Rinnegan back in if Sasuke and Naruto are quick enough.


----------



## T-Bag (May 4, 2014)

i'd rather sakura not die, im not gonna stand for 20 chapters of naruto's QQ and blah blah blah, no way man


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 4, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru appearing... It's a perfect time for him to do something already!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2014)

MS81 said:


> So kyuubi Naruto, you still think sasuke will be final villain?



Definitely.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2014)

For him to be a villain he'd have to be evil and he's not evil anymore 

You and other people need to give up on this shit, he'll be the final opponent not villain that's Madara or Kaguya


----------



## rac585 (May 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> For him to be a villain he'd have to be evil and he's not evil anymore



i laughed.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 4, 2014)

sasuke will go to training village with killer bee and will be forced to fight his evil self in order to control the gedo mazou. Evil sasuke will kill good sasuke and will attack naruto. Dark sasuke vs Naruto begins, dark naruto makes another appearance and light sasuke revives because he can see through darkness. We get a 4 way battle of light naruto vs dark sasuke and light sasuke vs dark naruto. manga ends


----------



## shadowmaria (May 4, 2014)

I predict some hax to defeat Juubidara, ala the third Nationwide Transmutation Circle that was activated by Hohenheim in order (to significantly weaken Father) for Ed to finally defeat him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 4, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> sasuke will go to training village with killer bee and will be forced to fight his evil self in order to control the gedo mazou. Evil sasuke will kill good sasuke and will attack naruto. Dark sasuke vs Naruto begins, dark naruto makes another appearance and light sasuke revives because he can see through darkness. We get a 4 way battle of light naruto vs dark sasuke and light sasuke vs dark naruto. manga ends



I hope this is a joke. 

There will be no more training in this manga.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> sasuke will go to training village with killer bee and will be forced to fight his evil self in order to control the gedo mazou. Evil sasuke will kill good sasuke and will attack naruto. Dark sasuke vs Naruto begins, dark naruto makes another appearance and light sasuke revives because he can see through darkness. We get a 4 way battle of light naruto vs dark sasuke and light sasuke vs dark naruto. manga ends



What the hell did I just read?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> What the hell did I just read?



destiny..............


----------



## orochipein (May 4, 2014)

I predict Obito's death and Madara getting the full rinnegan.




eyeknockout said:


> sasuke will go to training village with killer bee and will be forced to fight his evil self in order to control the gedo mazou. Evil sasuke will kill good sasuke and will attack naruto. Dark sasuke vs Naruto begins, dark naruto makes another appearance and light sasuke revives because he can see through darkness. We get a 4 way battle of light naruto vs dark sasuke and light sasuke vs dark naruto. manga ends


----------



## Seungmina (May 4, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> sasuke will go to training village with killer bee and will be forced to fight his evil self in order to control the gedo mazou. Evil sasuke will kill good sasuke and will attack naruto. Dark sasuke vs Naruto begins, dark naruto makes another appearance and light sasuke revives because he can see through darkness. We get a 4 way battle of light naruto vs dark sasuke and light sasuke vs dark naruto. manga ends



What if Sasuke go there and instead of an evil Sasuke a good Sasuke appears, one smiling and saying that he don`t want to fight him XD

Also this make me remember that episode from ren and Stimpy with the evil Ren lol.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> For him to be a villain he'd have to be evil and he's not evil anymore
> 
> You and other people need to give up on this shit, he'll be the final opponent not villain that's Madara or Kaguya



Hes currently more than evil enough


----------



## Bringer (May 4, 2014)

What if Sakura destroys Kamui land with a punch


----------



## Tony Lou (May 4, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Hes currently more than evil enough



We don't really have more than vague hints to go on. And yet some are bold enough to make statements based on that.

I also don't think that "FV" is the proper term assuming that Sasuke is going to turn evil.

Final villain usually means someone that represents a menace to the whole world. He simply would be the last antagonist, which might sound like it means the same but doesn't imply what FV often does.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 4, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> sasuke will go to training village with killer bee and will be forced to fight his evil self in order to control the gedo mazou. Evil sasuke will kill good sasuke and will attack naruto. Dark sasuke vs Naruto begins, dark naruto makes another appearance and light sasuke revives because he can see through darkness. We get a 4 way battle of light naruto vs dark sasuke and light sasuke vs dark naruto. manga ends


this has potential 

no i mean seriously, Sasuke still has darkness inside of his heart, and he needs to get rid of it... wouldnt it make sense if Naruto bring him to the falls of truth? 

maybe something will go completly wrong, who knows. Naruto's true fight has always been against the darkness inside of Sasuke's heart in the end.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2014)

And it will end with Naruto hugging Dark Sasuke


----------



## eyeknockout (May 4, 2014)

dark sasuke makes his debut


----------



## Revolution (May 4, 2014)

There has been speculation before about Sasuke entering waterfall of truth and his dark side coming out, however, Sasuke already had his own version of that when he looked within himself and made a very important decision on what to do about the village and the war.  All we know is Sasuke opposes Madara.  We don't know what he plans to do after that.

I'm convinced he intends to destroy the ninja world and make the economic system working on something that is not pitting the villages against each other with their child soldiers like they have been.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 4, 2014)

inb4 Sage of the Naruto's takes away the ability to use ninjutsu so that nothing like this ever happens again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> inb4 Sage of the Naruto's takes away the ability to use ninjutsu so that nothing like this ever happens again.



And keeps it for himself. 

Though war existed before Kaguya, so that won't solve the problem.


----------



## Azula (May 4, 2014)

i predict last minute rinne tensei


----------



## Revolution (May 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And keeps it for himself.
> 
> Though war existed before Kaguya, so that won't solve the problem.



Would not at all be surprised if it's Sasuke who tries to do this.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And keeps it for himself.
> 
> Though war existed before Kaguya, so that won't solve the problem.



Selfish bastard


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 4, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> sasuke will go to training village with killer bee and will be forced to fight his evil self in order to control the gedo mazou. Evil sasuke will kill good sasuke and will attack naruto. Dark sasuke vs Naruto begins, dark naruto makes another appearance and light sasuke revives because he can see through darkness. We get a 4 way battle of light naruto vs dark sasuke and light sasuke vs dark naruto. manga ends



You are the living embodiment of William Shakespeare. Absolute genius!


----------



## Netabare4You (May 4, 2014)

Prediction in Japanese


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> There has been speculation before about Sasuke entering waterfall of truth and his dark side coming out, however, Sasuke already had his own version of that when he looked within himself and made a very important decision on what to do about the village and the war.  All we know is Sasuke opposes Madara.  We don't know what he plans to do after that.
> 
> I'm convinced he intends to destroy the ninja world and make the economic system working on something that is not pitting the villages against each other with their child soldiers like they have been.



I can see this but not him becoming final villian.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> dark sasuke makes his debut



Looks kinda nice, actually.

Of course, Sasuke still would look good even if he were a yellow boar with pink spots on its back and tentacles sticking out of its eye sockets.


----------



## Jad (May 5, 2014)

I feel sorry for the Alliance (except for Gai and Kakashi). The only thing they were good for so far was defeating the Edo's and beating Zetsu clones. Even then, Itachi technically could have gotten rid of the Edo's for them. Which leaves shitty fodder Zetsu clones.

Now that Sasuke and Naruto are going to be doing everything, the chances of Spiral Zetsu being beaten by anyone other than the Wonder-Lesbian-Twins is slim.

Kishi........


----------



## Red Raptor (May 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> I feel sorry for the Alliance (except for Gai and Kakashi). The only thing they were good for so far was defeating the Edo's and beating Zetsu clones. Even then, Itachi technically could have gotten rid of the Edo's for them. Which leaves shitty fodder Zetsu clones.
> 
> Now that Sasuke and Naruto are going to be doing everything, the chances of Spiral Zetsu being beaten by anyone other than the Wonder-Lesbian-Twins is slim.
> 
> Kishi........



And forever teasing us about characters whom he will either off panel or forget totally


----------



## Jeαnne (May 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> And it will end with Naruto hugging Dark Sasuke


ahhahaha 

the worse part is that i wouldnt be surprised at all


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> I feel sorry for the Alliance (except for Gai and Kakashi). The only thing they were good for so far was defeating the Edo's and beating Zetsu clones. Even then, Itachi technically could have gotten rid of the Edo's for them. Which leaves shitty fodder Zetsu clones.
> 
> Now that Sasuke and Naruto are going to be doing everything, the chances of Spiral Zetsu being beaten by anyone other than the Wonder-Lesbian-Twins is slim.
> 
> Kishi........



We read the chapters too fast.

After buying one of the recent volumes and taking my time with it, I realized the Alliance has pulled off some pretty impressive group techniques.

And I mean before the Kyuubi cloaks came into play, invalidating everything they did from that point forward.


----------



## Weapon (May 5, 2014)

All this Post-War and Sasuke crap I'm reading about  is killing me.

We have so much origin foreshadowing which is going to lead back to them after this war while it could be the perfect time to slot in Orochimaru's revelation which will set him and / or Sasuke up for Final Villain. Has anyone been paying attention to the 5 or so panels in the past what, 100 chapters of Jugo? 

Madara's not even done, I'm still taking Kishimoto's word on the order. We have the Juubi, which is obviously Kaguya-hime and THEN Sasuke who could easily be tragically forced into that position [Orochimaru / Other Origin Influenced] if Kishimoto takes that path or it could go down a completely different path meaning; Sasuke dies alongside Naruto to actual Final Villain [Orochimaru / Kaguya].

Don't believe Kishimoto when he says the series is nearly ending, I'm honestly calling 2-3[Max] years left of serializing from this point in time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

Good Lord people still think Orochimaru has a chance for FV? And they're people who think Kaguya will usurp Madara, too? So we have...four more big fights to go? Okay...


----------



## rac585 (May 5, 2014)

sasuke's dad had side chick in kumogakure apparently.


----------



## Weapon (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Good Lord people still think Orochimaru has a chance for FV? And they're people who think Kaguya will usurp Madara, too? So we have...four more big fights to go? Okay...



I suggested _two_ different possible looks on what will most likely happen post war. One which if elaborated on in detail actually results in one fight and another possibility which results in two max. No idea where you're getting _four more big fights _from.

I really don't understand how people can actually rule out Orochimaru at this point for Final Villain. I'm not in favour of him, but he's just as logically probable as Sasuke is as of right now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I suggested _two_ different possible looks on what will most likely happen post war. One which if elaborated on in detail actually results in one fight and another possibility which results in two max. No idea where you're getting _four more big fights _from.
> 
> I really don't understand how people can actually rule out Orochimaru at this point for Final Villain. I'm not in favour of him, but he's just* as logically probable as Sasuke* is as of right now.



True, true. They're equally, logically improbable.


----------



## Weapon (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> True, true. They're equally, logically improbable.



People actually want to make arguments for Sasuke being FV based on his new motives and how he's been portrayed since joining the Battlefield. Yet they ignore Orochimaru's patience [Insert Wind Quote], actual knowledge and understanding of everything and his origin / true motives which hasn't been explained at all yet. How do people honestly rule out Orochimaru playing a crucial role in the series's end game in comparison to Sasuke right now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> People actually want to make arguments for Sasuke being FV based on his new motives and how he's been portrayed since joining the Battlefield. Yet they ignore Orochimaru's patience [Insert Wind Quote], actual knowledge and understanding of everything and his origin / true motives which hasn't been explained at all yet. How do people honestly rule out Orochimaru playing a crucial role in the series's end game in comparison to Sasuke right now?



I'm not ruling Orochimaru out _in comparison to Sasuke_.


----------



## Phemt (May 5, 2014)

Expecting Orochimaru to have as much of a chance as Sasuke to be FV when he's nothing more than a background character.

All of Orochimaru's actions and words in the past 50 chapters go against that.

And to put the nail in the coffin, Kishimoto never mentioned Orochimaru's name once in his latest interview to say the series was reaching it's climax, but he made it clear that Sasuke will come for last.

All of the above rules out Orochimaru as FV.

With that said, Orochimaru would be very underwhelming as FV after everything that Madara's done.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 5, 2014)

Dark Sasuke will be FV 

you just know it 

he will be defeated by a group hug


----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> We don't really have more than vague hints to go on. And yet some are bold enough to make statements based on that.
> 
> I also don't think that "FV" is the proper term assuming that Sasuke is going to turn evil.
> 
> *Final villain usually means someone that represents a menace to the whole world. He simply would be the last antagonist, which might sound like it means the same but doesn't imply what FV often does.*



This. 

This is why I think Maddy/Kaguya is the FV, whether or not there will be a fight between Saske and Naruto after his/her defeat (a fight I don't expect and I don't even want to see anymore)...


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Expecting Orochimaru to have as much of a chance as Sasuke to be FV when he's nothing more than a background character.
> 
> All of Orochimaru's actions and words in the past 50 chapters go against that.
> 
> ...



he might be, but the last fight would be naruto vs. sasuke


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> No spoilers?
> 
> Monday mornin spoilers are the best ones...
> 
> ...



i agree to the idea,


----------



## Xeogran (May 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Expecting Orochimaru to have as much of a chance as Sasuke to be FV when he's nothing more than a background character.
> 
> All of Orochimaru's actions and words in the past 50 chapters go against that.
> 
> ...



Lol, you take these interviews as any fact. They're a fanservice joke at best. This 'nail in the coffin' was very underwhelming.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> I feel sorry for the Alliance (except for Gai and Kakashi). The only thing they were good for so far was defeating the Edo's and beating Zetsu clones. Even then, Itachi technically could have gotten rid of the Edo's for them. Which leaves shitty fodder Zetsu clones.
> 
> Now that Sasuke and Naruto are going to be doing everything, the chances of Spiral Zetsu being beaten by anyone other than the Wonder-Lesbian-Twins is slim.
> 
> Kishi........



Not sure if this war sucks more than Kubo's or not.

Zombies and Plant Monsters. Can't believe I was so excited at the start of it.


----------



## Xeogran (May 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not sure if this war sucks more than Kubo's or not.
> 
> Zombies and Plant Monsters. Can't believe I was so excited at the start of it.



It had potential.
Anyone with a half-brain could make it better. Kishi purposedly skipped the obvious fights (Sakura vs Edo Chiyo, Juugo and Edo Kimimaro encounter, Kurenai and Asuma etc.) because he wanted to be creative and 'unpredictable'

then he made Tobi Obito


----------



## Obitomo (May 5, 2014)

Sasuke will always have a dark  background, does anyone remember this?



Obviously that wasn't very friendly.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2014)

The war was at its peak from chapter 559 - 572. 

Chapter 573 was the beginning of its downfall.


----------



## Raventhal (May 5, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> It had potential.
> Anyone with a half-brain could make it better. Kishi purposedly skipped the obvious fights (Sakura vs Edo Chiyo, Juugo and Edo Kimimaro encounter, Kurenai and Asuma etc.) because he wanted to be creative and 'unpredictable'
> 
> then he made Tobi Obito



You mean, he made Obito into "Madara."  Obito being Tobi was obvious from the start even if most of us denied it for a long time.  Pain was final villain until this dragged out war, Nagato, juubi and other stuff was brought out.  Seems kind of haphazardly done.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 5, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Sasuke will always have a dark  background, does anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously that wasn't very friendly.



And then he witnessed how much Nardo cared for him and what he went through here


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

Orochimaru was FV candidate in part 1. Sasuke joined before he left for the Leaf, when he attempted to murder Naruto on the hospital rooftop, solidied it on VotE when he did so again with a smirk on his face. At that point, Madara was hinted as a past antagonist, but he was nothing but a shadow past. Pain joined the FV club along when he was introduced at the end of part 1.

Come part 2. Orochimaru was owned by Sasuke and lost his FV status, but Kabuto took on a (weak) mantle from him. Pain lost his FV status the moment it was known he was receiving orders from Tobi. Tobi, as Madara, received FV status. He ran around as Madara, which solidified that role. When it was revealed Obito was receiving orders from Madara, but ran independently, the chance for dual FV with him happened.

Sasuke returned to the nice side and never really did much damage, so he lost FV status. Obito has returned to the nice side, and lost FV status. Only left now is Orochimaru and Madara, and recently added Kaguya. Orochimaru has past behind him, but he's no threat to the whole world as of now. Kaguya has no relevance to the series, she was introduced two weeks ago. Only character that can have FV status and not it be shitty writting is Madara.

I wouldn't put past Kaguya to have some kind of hand on this and I wouldn't put it past Orochimaru to have a go at Sasuke, which would make that threat real for Team 7, but not the whole world. They are not FV materials. Madara is. He's been an antagonist since the end of part 1. Unless Kishi is shit writer and I say this with confidence. There's no way either can fit as a global threat. Orochimaru has no global strenght, at most he has Sasuke, which himself has no strenght. Kaguya is a nobody introduced two months ago, but this is a 15+ year series. It doesn't matter if it has happened on other stories or games. It's bad writing.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2014)

Why discuss the oro being the FL he is weak and is in live with Sasuke he is no fv candidate he has a better chance of being one shot again by a dead itachis ghost then FV.

I think we may get the truth about rin this chapter that madara set everything up and obito saving sakura


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Orochimaru was FV candidate in part 1. Sasuke joined before he left for the Leaf, when he attempted to murder Naruto on the hospital rooftop, solidied it on VotE when he did so again with a smirk on his face. At that point, Madara was hinted as a past antagonist, but he was nothing but a shadow past. Pain joined the FV club along when he was introduced at the end of part 1.
> 
> Come part 2. Orochimaru was owned by Sasuke and lost his FV status, but Kabuto took on a (weak) mantle from him. Pain lost his FV status the moment it was known he was receiving orders from Tobi. Tobi, as Madara, received FV status. He ran around as Madara, which solidified that role. When it was revealed Obito was receiving orders from Madara, but ran independently, the chance for dual FV with him happened.
> 
> ...



Ultimately it comes down how long Kishi plans to keep the manga going and how much the editors will have a say in it.

For all we know Kishi may have originally planned to end the manga with Madara like Toriyama planned to end it with Freezer but he may either introduce new even more broken antagonists(maybe Kaguya and maybe not) or he will make Sasuke change his mind again and decide to burn the whole world to "save it"...literally Infinite Amaterasu.

Explanation? Space ninjas? A dormant threat that existed before RS and Kaguya were around and much superior than both? Sasuke's mind being controlled by Indra somehow?

When one plans to extend the plot too much, the result may be...well.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2014)

Orochimaru was never a candidate for the hero's final battle spot.


That honor always belonged to Sasuke.


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

I just hope if obito really is going to die, it won't take up the whole chapter. Maybe minato will show up suddenly for obito's last words.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

^ Nooo Minato does not need to randomly be there. 



Arles Celes said:


> Ultimately it comes down how long Kishi plans to keep the manga going and how much the editors will have a say in it.
> 
> For all we know Kishi may have originally planned to end the manga with Madara like Toriyama planned to end it with Freezer but he may either introduce new even more broken antagonists(maybe Kaguya and maybe not) or he will make Sasuke change his mind again and decide to burn the whole world to "save it"...literally Infinite Amaterasu.
> 
> ...



Kishi has been wanting to end the manga for years now, though. The editors can't force him to keep writing if he doesn't want to. 

If extending the manga is going to come at the expense of the story (which Kaguya or massive-world-evil Sasuke would compromise), then he really should draw the line now. I'm with ch1p. I know Kishi isn't the best of authors, but I can't imagine he's that bad.


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi has been wanting to end the manga for years now, though. The editors can't force him to keep writing if he doesn't want to.



He can't end it unless the editors are also ok with it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He can't end it unless the editors are also ok with it.



Uh, yes he can.

Nobody is holding a gun to his head.

And the editors know he's been wanting to end this for a while. Kishi has brought them in a shitload of money but he isn't their top seller by any means. They're not going to "force" him to compromise the quality of his work just to try and milk the series longer, especially if it will end up losing readers (which it will do; the series has already lost a lot over the last year or two). The manga isn't the sole source of Naruto income, either, so it's not like they'd immediately lose all money from Kishi if the manga ended. Yes, editors have a say in things but they're not the ones completely controlling the manga. I don't know why so many people think that.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh, yes he can.
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to his head.
> 
> And the editors know he's been wanting to end this for a while. Kishi has brought them in a shitload of money but he isn't their top seller by any means. They're not going to "force" him to compromise the quality of his work just to try and milk the series longer, especially if it will end up losing readers (which it will do; the series has already lost a lot over the last year or two). The manga isn't the sole source of Naruto income, either, so it's not like they'd immediately lose all money from Kishi if the manga ended. Yes, editors have a say in things but they're not the ones completely controlling the manga. I don't know why so many people think that.



I believe he is under contract so he has to do a certain amount of work or else he can be sued for failure to complete his contract. Editors aren't the controllers just the enforcers of his contract.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Nooo Minato does not need to randomly be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if Kishi still enjoys writing it and also enjoys the crazy amount of $$$ he gets from it then everything is possible.

I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi to make the bromance between Naruto and Sasuke more dramatic did make the latter develop some sort of extremely twisted approach to point how much he is Naruto's opposite.

Naruto: I will save everyone!!

Sasuke: I will kill everyone!!

Kinda like that? Not that Sasuke's character will benefit from such..."character development" but if Kishi wants some serious NaruSasu drama then something like that would be a likely approach to it.

I keep hoping that Kishi won't troll Madara too much and will give him a worthy send off. Given how Kishi treated many villains I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out that Madara heard Kaguya's voice before and she was guiding all of his actions till now without him fully realizing it? Sounds stupid? An asspull out of nowhere that contradicts all what we knew about the guy? Yeah, but Kishi may decide to "humanize" Madara and make him  look not like a guy who owes most of his problems due to his own actions but as a victim towards whom we should feel pity and sympathy.

The Uchiha mind illness was stupid enough but now we have even the excuse of both Madara and Sasuke being Indra's reincarnation and who knows if Kishi won't make it so that chakra somehow manipulates or twists their thoughts. That would be awful as how much of their actions would be their own and how much would be Indra's interference?


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh, yes he can.
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to his head.
> 
> And the editors know he's been wanting to end this for a while. Kishi has brought them in a shitload of money but he isn't their top seller by any means. They're not going to "force" him to compromise the quality of his work just to try and milk the series longer, especially if it will end up losing readers (which it will do; the series has already lost a lot over the last year or two). The manga isn't the sole source of Naruto income, either, so it's not like they'd immediately lose all money from Kishi if the manga ended. Yes, editors have a say in things but they're not the ones completely controlling the manga. I don't know why so many people think that.



yes but Kishi doesn't have complete control either. Naruto is still the 3rd best selling series in the WSJ, it'll impact sales of the magazine when it ends and WSJ have to find another series to replace its slot.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

Then again, Toriyama wanted to end DBZ with the Namek arc and look at what happened.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But if Kishi still enjoys writing it and also enjoys the crazy amount of $$$ he gets from it then everything is possible.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi to make the bromance between Naruto and Sasuke more dramatic did make the latter develop some sort of extremely twisted approach to point how much he is Naruto's opposite.
> 
> ...



This is completely unnecessary because he has already humanized Madara through Hashirama's flashback. 

Madara does owe most of his problems to his own actions, but that doesn't make him any less human or possible to sympathize with because Kishi explained the reasons for those particular actions pretty well. It's not like he  killed his brother for power like we were first led to believe, and it's not like he didn't try to set things right with Hashirama and with the world as a whole. Madara's pretty unique in that his motives are ideological as opposed to reactionary, but there is a reactionary element to them and given the tragic backdrop that he grew up in and the way he was treated by people that he tried to treat well, he's definitely already been given the humanization treatment. 

Even taking Kishi's obsessive need to make us pity villains into account, making Kaguya randomly be the mastermind behind everything is severely horrific writing. He's already humanized Madara. He doesn't need to ruin his character to prove a point that he's already proven. I know some people hate Madara and would love to see this happen to him, but there'd really no way around the fact that it's shit-tier writing, entirely unnecessary, and very very contradictory to what we have seen thus far.

That said, in both versions of Kaguya's story, she originally ate the fruit to end a war and eventually went mental because of the power (really, Kaguya was just the first victim of the shinju). She wasn't "pure evil" or anything of the sort. There's no need to randomly add another layer of "oh look here's someone who was once good, but went mental and began controlling other people..." this late in the game, especially when the most recent villain has no development whatsoever. It compromises the whole story. I guess Kishi might retcon her past but again, horrific writing. There's really no point to bringing her into the plot as an actual character. 

If Kishi wants to milk the series for all its worth, he can just make a 40-chapter Naruto versus Sasuke fight once Madara is defeated (even without any stupid Kaguya possibility, Madara has a good 4+ months left at this point, considering his own lack of flashback and the fact that he's really only fought Naruto & Sasuke for one chapter so far). Boring as hell, but people would eat it up.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is completely unnecessary because he has already humanized Madara through Hashirama's flashback.
> 
> Madara does owe most of his problems to his own actions, but that doesn't make him any less human or possible to sympathize with because Kishi explained the reasons for those particular actions pretty well. It's not like he  killed his brother for power like we were first led to believe, and it's not like he didn't try to set things right with Hashirama and with the world as a whole. Madara's pretty unique in that his motives are ideological as opposed to reactionary, but there is a reactionary element to them and given the tragic backdrop that he grew up in and the way he was treated by people that he tried to treat well, he's definitely already been given the humanization treatment.
> 
> ...



That is probably not much of a relief to you but IF Kaguya becomes the FV she probably will end up TNJ'd anyway. I do not think that she is pure evil either as she seemingly once also wanted peace and stuff.

Maybe not even Kaguya but Kishi will actually make RS's brother who had 0% development to suddenly take over the main villain route. It depends how much Kishi wants to surprise the readers while getting rid of villains that were driving the whole story.

Anyway, Kishi has yet to introduce a villain who was bad from start to finish. Oro had that potential in part 1 but now we know that it was his parents death what turned him evil. A new element to give another parallel between Sasuke and Oro.

Hell...even the Shinju was nice as long as they left him and his fruit alone and taking the latter from him caused it to go berserk. Hidan also was a brainwashed victim of that cult that used him as a guinea pig to test new immortality methods. Less evil due to choice and more due to manipulation. Deidara was just crazy.


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But if Kishi still enjoys writing it and also enjoys the crazy amount of $$$ he gets from it then everything is possible.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi to make the bromance between Naruto and Sasuke more dramatic did make the latter develop some sort of extremely twisted approach to point how much he is Naruto's opposite.
> 
> ...



Pika once asked me why I'm in a hurry to have the. Series end.  This is why.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

Speaking of Orochimaru, is this really happening? Turning good for absolutely no reason other than "looking forward to Sasuke's development?"


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh, yes he can.
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to his head.


Actually I'm pretty sure if the editors want too they can force him too stay because Akira Toriyama wanted too end Dragonball after the Cell Games was over but was forced too continue by the editors.


----------



## Jin-E (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Speaking of Orochimaru, is this really happening? Turning good for absolutely no reason other than "looking forward to Sasuke's development?"



Maybe i'm wrong, but wasn't it also because he was supposedly influenced by Itachi's speech(the same way Kabuto was).


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

I bet the sage and his brother killed or sealed their mother, obviously it came back a bigger threat like it always does in narutoverse.  The sage is the one who started the cycle.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I bet the sage and his brother killed or sealed their mother, obviously it came back a bigger threat like it always does in narutoverse.  The sage is the one who started the cycle.



Naw, it was probably his brother's fault.


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw, it was probably his brother's fault.



If kishi really wants to expand the family drama, it could extend the manga for another year


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> If kishi really wants to expand the family drama, it could extend the manga for another year



Doubtful.

Rikudou's completely back story will only take a chapter or two to explain.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Rikudou's completely back story will only take a chapter or two to explain.



Kishi may always retcon it or add new elements to it through other characters(The Elder Frog, RS's brother, Kaguya, some other character, etc)


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Rikudou's completely back story will only take a chapter or two to explain.



When Kishi draws brolove, he draws 6 chapters flashback. I'm waiting for Indra and Asura's flashbacks, don't disappoint me, Kishi


----------



## Kisuke (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Speaking of Orochimaru, is this really happening? Turning good for absolutely no reason other than "looking forward to Sasuke's development?"


That orochimaru was from anko's seal, surely being sealed inside her watching from the inside for that long would rattle anyone's brain.


----------



## Ngh (May 5, 2014)

Sasuke will catch the rod or go in with his eye


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru was never a candidate for the hero's final battle spot.
> 
> 
> That honor always belonged to Sasuke.



Sasuke lacks the past to be a final villain. He has no way of being "ebil", because he is no threat and he has no "ebil" under his belt (contrarily to Orochimaru, who has an evil past). Since people spoke of Toriyama... to get Vegeta to be "ebil" again, he had to resort to make him sort of possessed and even then he chickened out and made him good in 5m flat. And that guy HAD an ebil past, which is more than I can say about Sasuke.



Arles Celes said:


> But if Kishi still enjoys writing it and also enjoys the crazy amount of $$$ he gets from it then everything is possible.



Kishi doesn't enjoy writing it. It's very clear when he's enjoying it and when isn't. Gems like the Obito reveal, Madara x Obito, Hashirama flashback, and Madara being a crazy mofo. He's enjoying it, you can clearly see the drawings are less linear and more creativity? Anything else? Not really. Kishi said he hadn't had fun drawing a cover until the team 7 one for a real long time. May I remind you that Sasuke and Naruto have featured in covers consistently and one of his most creative ones was Kakashi / Obito cover. What he means is he misses the old days. He doesn't care about this. Probably cares about what can make a throwback to the old days, like Obito, Kakashi and even Madara, team7 . Now the rest? Fuck that.



> I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi to make the bromance between Naruto and Sasuke more dramatic did make the latter develop some sort of extremely twisted approach to point how much he is Naruto's opposite.
> 
> Naruto: I will save everyone!!
> 
> Sasuke: I will kill everyone!!



Lol, you people and your schizophrenic Sasuke.

Anything can happen in this manga, because Kishi sometimes must be snorting on something of bad quality, but to use bad writing to defend anything isn't my cup of tea.

Sasuke has no significant reason to fight Naruto seriously. The Hokage seat doesn't warrant death and Sasuke is against another massacre, so he won't kill Naruto and go against the village, unless he and Kishi have the IQ of an orange. The tailed beast thing is a false problem, nobody knows they're good (so Sasuke doesn't either) and we know that even if they're killed they'll spawn elsewhere.

Plus, Sasuke never listened to Naruto anyway. It's not going to be now, when they've been portrayed as equals that he'll have a reason to do so.

It's over. Unless bad writing. I'm not going to defend that. And if I had to spend another week telling you people that the point to be upset about something that has happenened is not because people "didn't call it" and "foreshadowing" but because "this is shit" and "its a bad idea" then so be it.



Arles Celes said:


> Anyway, Kishi has yet to introduce a villain who was bad from start to finish.



Kaguya won't fit this. We know she's another Nagato, even if without the sob story past. She ate the fruit to end the wars. She had good intent. Unless Kishi retcons. And lol at a whole series filled with humane villains, but then Kishi had to make a truly 100% evil one to end it. Talk about not practicing what he preaches.


----------



## RockSauron (May 5, 2014)

I just wonder what Minato's up to. Is he just limbless with six holes in his chest lying around somewhere? We didn't see his reaction to Naruto coming back, which was weird...


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Speaking of Orochimaru, is this really happening? Turning good for absolutely no reason other than "looking forward to Sasuke's development?"



You can bet hes not. Hes still on the evil side,that is, Sasukes side.

But Im willing to bet he will turn on Sasuke too and resume his old goal when chances arise


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> And if I had to spend another week telling you people that the point to be upset about something that has happenened is not because people "didn't call it" and "foreshadowing" but because "this is shit" and "its a bad idea" then so be it.



That's one thing I don't get. 

People always argue that x was foreshadowed n chapters ago and therefore nobody should criticise it.

Uh... how exactly does being predictable imply that a certain development is positive? 



dungsi27 said:


> You can bet hes not. Hes still on the evil side,that is, Sasukes side.
> 
> *But Im willing to bet he will turn on Sasuke too and resume his old goal when chances arise*



Hoping that a villain will stay a villain is a luxury we don't have, so I'm happy if it takes longer for Orochimaru's turn to come.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Kishi doesn't enjoy writing it. It's very clear when he's enjoying it and when isn't. Gems like the Obito reveal, Madara x Obito, Hashirama flashback, and Madara being a crazy mofo. He's enjoying it, you can clearly see the drawings are less linear and more creativity? Anything else? Not really. Kishi said he hadn't had fun drawing a cover until the team 7 one for a real long time. May I remind you that Sasuke and Naruto have featured in covers consistently and one of his most creative ones was Kakashi / Obito cover. What he means is he misses the old days. He doesn't care about this. Probably cares about what can make a throwback to the old days, like Obito, Kakashi and even Madara, team7 . Now the rest? Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> .



But that does bring my other point about how much writing freedom Kishi has. If he clearly doesn't writing certain stuff then either he is a masochist or the editors have more control over his manga than we expected.

Why not make Sasuke "come to the light" on his own or at least become an anti hero who does not have to resort to means that are clearly villainous and only serve to make Naruto look good in comparison?


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Hoping that a villain will stay a villain is a luxury we don't have, so I'm happy if it takes longer for Orochimaru's turn to come.





Also half of Akatsuki sticked with the dark side till the very end

Regardless, most major villains stayed villainous until after their last major fights,just moments before their death,so I think we can still trust Oro to deliver


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> You can bet hes not. Hes still on the evil side,that is, Sasukes side.
> 
> But Im willing to bet he will turn on Sasuke too and resume his old goal when chances arise



I would assume to. The problem is that Orochimaru doesn't have the power to threaten the whole world, nord does he have enough backup to threaten the whole world.

Orochimaru, at most, can take over Sasuke. That gives him enough power to threaten the whole world. However, he still has no backup. We've been over 260 chapters in this war, which was opened in the name of *Madara*.

A final villain is someone who cannot be surpassed. This is Madara, both in power and in backup. Orochimaru has none of the two, he only has the fact that he could be bookends villain. And quite frankly, that's not much. Even if he does have a turn, Madara will still be final villain, because Orochimaru is just an extra. At most, Orochimaru is bonus villain, and he can only do it via possession of Sasuke, which has been hinted at. However, Madara would still be the greatest threat the world faced. Orochimaru doesn't have enough clout.

Kaguya has the power to surpass Madara, but she has no backup. This is the worse FV of all. She literally came out of nowhere.

Kishi is an odd writer sometimes and his editors have had questionable decisions, but to bet on 'lets assume they were high the day this was decided' doesn't fly with me.



Arles Celes said:


> But that does bring my other point about how much writing freedom Kishi has. If he clearly doesn't writing certain stuff then either he is a masochist or the editors have more control over his manga than we expected.



We already know about this. However, I'm not going to predict things on whether the editors will let him or not. That is kind of a bizarre way of thinking. 



> Why not make Sasuke "come to the light" on his own or at least become an anti hero who does not have to resort to means that are clearly villainous and only serve to make Naruto look good in comparison?



627 was good, it was in accordance with Sasuke's character as it had been portrayed for 625 chapters. What you propose is not, and only serves Naruto's character interests. As usual, Kishi would have to dumb down the story to accomodate him, because Naruto has become such a weak hero in part 2 that he cannot sustain himself on his own. This is bad writing.



Luiz said:


> That's one thing I don't get.
> 
> People always argue that x was foreshadowed n chapters ago and therefore nobody should criticise it.
> 
> Uh... how exactly does being predictable imply that a certain development is positive?



People just want to be right, yo. It doesn't matter at which expense.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

I wonder, if Hagoromo didn't create ninjutsu... who did? 

It probably was his eeeviiiiil and self-reliant brother.



Klue said:


> Naw, it was probably his brother's fault.



Oh parallels.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I would assume to. The problem is that Orochimaru doesn't have the power to threaten the whole world, nord does he have enough backup to threaten the whole world.
> 
> Orochimaru, at most, can take over Sasuke. That gives him enough power to threaten the whole world. However, he still has no backup. We've been over 260 chapters in this war, which was opened in the name of *Madara*.
> 
> ...



Never said Oro has a chance to become the final villain. I think his chance has passed long ago.

Just said that he would again become a major villain.


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I don't get what's so dark about their side, they just wanted to do things their own way and didn't trust the system will deliver changes.
> 
> The problem with Oro is he has no interest in changing the world or destroying it, he just wants to do his experiments, he's not evil, he's selfish.



Disregard for human life normally does qualify as such.


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Disregard for human life normally does qualify as such.



not in this manga, what he did is no different than what Tobirama did when he invented edo tensei. You've to be have some plan to save the world in order to be evil at this stage of the manga.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I don't get what's so dark about their side, they just wanted to do things their own way and didn't trust the system will deliver changes.
> 
> The problem with Oro is he has no interest in changing the world or destroying it, he just wants to do his experiments, he's not evil, he's selfish.



Gatos only after money

So does Kakuzu

Hidans a serial killer

Deidara enjoys blowing up stuff & people

Sasori turns living people into puppets

As like Obito said, different Akatsuki members joined for his/her own goals, which are not necessarily,and not usually,the same as the leaders

And they give no f*ck for innocent lives


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Never said Oro has a chance to become the final villain. I think his chance has passed long ago.
> 
> Just said that he would again become a major villain.



I was speaking more in general sense, not related to you, per se.

I agree with that.


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Gatos only after money
> 
> So does Kakuzu
> 
> ...



a lot people on the "good side" don't give a darn about innocent lives, if you're not from their villages, they don't care if you're innocent. It doesn't make you evil in the narutoverse. Shinobi sell their skills which is violence for money, what's wrong with gatos and kakuzu wanting money? Edo tensei is a jutsu to turn living people into puppets.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> a lot people on the "good side" don't give a darn about innocent lives, if you're not from their villages, they don't care if you're innocent. It doesn't make you evil in the narutoverse.


Actually no show me a page where a good guy kills innocent in this manga (Itachi not included please,his case is controversial)

It was shown that Konohas good ninjas actually cared for the innocents (remember those who killed Nagatos parents by accident?).Good shinobis only killed soldiers from the other side


eurytus said:


> Shinobi sell their skills which is violence for money, what's wrong with gatos and kakuzu wanting money?


Just saying that their goal is not changing the world like you said


eurytus said:


> Edo tensei is a jutsu to turn living people into puppets.



We all know that Tobirama is a little evil inside,but never seen himself using Edo Tensei before.He could have used his evil enemies as sacrifices (not saying this is not necessarily evil,but at least in this scenario he doenst sacrifice innocents)


----------



## shintebukuro (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:
			
		

> I would assume to. The problem is that Orochimaru doesn't have the power to threaten the whole world, nord does he have enough backup to threaten the whole world.



Sasuke is going to be the one who poses a threat to the world. 

He wants to become leader, but he doesn't want to cooperate with anyone. His intentions will only serve to continue the cycle of hatred, and he'll be gladly willing to battle for the seat of Leader against the kid who actually can bring peace to the shinobi world.

And Orochimaru is still lying in wait, his intentions even more mysterious and vague than Sasuke's. 

I think what makes Orochimaru scary isn't his personal level of power, but the knowledge he's gained through his experiments. I am pretty positive that Hagoromo's brother is going to play a huge part in the story in general, as well as definitely in Sasuke's recent powerup, and Oro will have been the first person to figure it out.

Kishimoto has many doors left open, and I think he could easily tie them all to Orochimaru in some way.




> Orochimaru, at most, can take over Sasuke. That gives him enough power to threaten the whole world. However, he still has no backup. We've been over 160 chapters in this war, which was opened in the name of Madara.



I don't get what you mean when you say "backup." Naruto and Sasuke are now strong enough to face the current shinobi total fighting force by themselves, potentially even counting the ET Hokages.


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Actually no show me a page where a good guy kills innocent in this manga (Itachi not included please,his case is controversial)



There's no page showing itachi killing innocent either. The fact remains he killed innocent and Hirzuen said thanks for averting a civil war. Naruto said thanks for saving Konoha. Hashirama said better shinobi than me. If you do it for Konoha, it's right. Whether those are innocent is besides the point.



> It was shown that Konohas good ninjas actually cared for the innocents (remember those who killed Nagatos parents by accident?).Good shinobis only killed soldiers from the other side



who's the other side? anyone who fights Konoha is the other side. 



> Just saying that their goal is not changing the world like you said



Just saying they're just doing typical ninja stuff, making a living out of violence.




> We all know that Tobirama is a little evil inside,but never seen himself using Edo Tensei before.He could have used his evil enemies as sacrifices (not saying this is not necessarily evil,but at least in this scenario he doenst sacrifice innocents)



you're joking, he's never presented as evil. oh his enemies must be evil lol.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> There's no page showing itachi killing innocent either. The fact remains he killed innocent and Hirzuen said thanks for averting a civil war. Naruto said thanks for saving Konoha. Hashirama said better shinobi than me. If you do it for Konoha, it's right. Whether those are innocent is besides the point.


Told ya his case is controversial,but Hiruzen,Naruto & Hashirama was never shown to kill innocents themselves


eurytus said:


> who's the other side? anyone who fights Konoha is the other side.


Yes if they are on the other side then they are not innocents.

Its a war.If you dont kill them they will kill you.


eurytus said:


> Just saying they're just doing typical ninja stuff, making a living out of violence.


Which has nothing to do with your original point


eurytus said:


> you're joking, he's never presented as evil. oh his enemies must be evil lol.



Either evil or just being "on the other side" means they are no longer innocent


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Told ya his case is controversial,but Hiruzen,Naruto & Hashirama was never shown to kill innocents themselves



He's not controversial, his actions have been praised and approved by many "good characters". They leave others to do dirty work doesn't change the fact they don't show qualms to killing innocent, they approved of it when it's done in the interest of the village.



> Yes if they are on the other side then they are not innocents.
> 
> Its a war.If you dont kill them they will kill you.



Kids are innocent, they send them to war. They don't care about who's innocent, not even their own. If all is fair in war, what's wrong with what Obito and nagato did? it's a war after all...



> Which has nothing to do with your original point


yes, it has, my original point includes there's nothing dark about what they did. They hunt for bijuus, but so did the villages.




> Either evil or just being "on the other side" means they are no longer innocent



then no one is innocent in this manga, they're shinobi, they're armed, most of them are not civilians, they belong to a village, which means they have a "side"


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Told ya his case is controversial,but Hiruzen,Naruto & Hashirama was never shown to kill innocents themselves
> 
> *Yes if they are on the other side then they are not innocents.*
> 
> ...



The bolded lines are core point on which all tyrranies and totalitarisms dwell: others are evil, mindless, heartless, inhuman and disposable. Who is not with us is automatically wrong, so kill 'em all.

Wonderful message you send Kishi.


----------



## Frosch (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I wonder, if Hagoromo didn't create ninjutsu... who did?
> 
> It probably was his eeeviiiiil and self-reliant brother.
> 
> ...



The first display of ninjutsu we have seen has been from when his sons fought eachother


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 5, 2014)

Oh! And I predict a lot of flashbacks: Kishi will manage to put them between Madara's flying Onmyoutoun staff and the staff's goal.


----------



## Karman (May 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But that does bring my other point about how much writing freedom Kishi has. If he clearly doesn't writing certain stuff then either he is a masochist or the editors have more control over his manga than we expected.
> 
> Why not make Sasuke "come to the light" on his own or at least become an anti hero who does not have to resort to means that are clearly villainous and only serve to make Naruto look good in comparison?



I'm a career animator and let me tell you...95% of the time your doing things you don't like. 

I really enjoy writing and storyboarding but once you put the storyboard to time (an animatic), my mood about the project changes. Suddenly that idea you had that was so clear in your head, that you got down in 2-3 drawings, has to be fleshed out. You'll end up drawing 5-10 times the number of fun panels you did just to illustrate every major action of a scene. You spend so much time with your own work you can't help but see it for all its flaws.

Then when the animatic is finished, your designing and animating. The design is rudimentary and logical breakdown of the character, trying to build something that serves every purpose you'll need it to serve. That means thinking about all the trouble your about to get into, so you can design the square peg you'll force down that round hole.

Then animation. If you've kept your passion to this point, your 1 in a million. Now you've gotta double down and produce 2-3 dozen drawings for every second that character is doing something. You have to concern yourself with more than 12 principles of motion and hope to god you won't have to redo it.

When it's all said and done, you've got tens of thousands of drawings, and your inspiration ended at 10-20. 1 in a thousand drawings you'll enjoy- welcome to the industrial reality of modern art.


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

No spoilers, means a boring chapter. Obito protects Sakura or some shit. Ew.



shintebukuro said:


> Sasuke is going to be the one who poses a threat to the world.
> 
> He wants to become leader, but he doesn't want to cooperate with anyone. His intentions will only serve to continue the cycle of hatred, and he'll be gladly willing to battle for the seat of Leader against the kid who actually can bring peace to the shinobi world.
> 
> ...



I'm speaking from a story backup stance. Madara has been a villain for most of part 2 and he was hinted at being an antagonist since part 1. Sasuke, at most, has been someone who has flirted with the evil side on occasion, but has never made a serious commitment with it. He's a piss poor candidate for a final villain because he needs to be redeemed, so he can't go 'too far'. In that, Orochimaru beats him in spades, because he literally screwed up babies for his own goals, enslaved dozens and killed innocent people.

You propose the same as Arles Ceres proposed, which is Sasuke not having a problem with oppressing people so he can be Hokage. However, we know Sasuke's stance regarding the village, he wants to protect it and prevent another massacre. The Uchiha massacre happened in response to the Uchiha coup, which was in response to oppression. Unless Kishi forces Sasuke to be a complete dumbass and not understand what oppression does to people, then he won't oppress the Leaf since it would lead to _another massacre_.

The problems Sasuke has against Naruto, are at most, fabricated. The tailed beasts aren't evil, though about 99% of the people (including Sasuke) thinks they are. Furthermore, killing the tailed beasts solves nothing either, because they'll just pop in somewhere. Telling Sasuke the truth about the tailed beasts would make him have a difference stance about them. To be a Hokage, there is no point in killing Naruto to be Hokage because people can be Hokage without killing opponents, and nobody will support Sasuke if he kills Naruto and that's the same as paragraph 2. Sure Sasuke said 'I don't care what you think', but again, unless Kishi forces Sasuke to be a complete dumbass and not understand what killing Naruto would entail for the Leaf population (insurgence and he can't oppress them), then he won't be killing Naruto for this either.

Of course, Kishi can make Sasuke a dumbass. I won't dispute that. I won't defend that either though. Sasuke going to go against his original plans of preventing another massacre by turning a blind eye on the exact reasons why the massacre occurred in the first place is bad writing. I'm not going to sit here and say, since Kishi is a bad writer, this will happen. Literally anything can happen when one is a bad writer. I don't see the point of defending that.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He's not controversial, his actions have been praised and approved by many "good characters". They leave others to do dirty work doesn't change the fact they don't show qualms to killing innocent, they approved of it when it's done in the interest of the village.


Because Itachis action indeed saved the village,so they have to thank him for that.That doenst mean they entirely approve of his action and would have done the same in his situation.Hiruzen himself did not approve of such and he could only accept it as a fact after it has been done.



eurytus said:


> Kids are innocent, they send them to war. They don't care about who's innocent, not even their own. If all is fair in war, what's wrong with what Obito and nagato did? it's a war after all...


Obviously people in the NAruto world are considered grown-ups earlier than in our world.
Regardless, the children are the most valued and protected in Konoha,for example i the Kyubi attack they are all refused the chance to enter the battle

And Obito and Nagato started this war.Nagato wanted to kill lots of people and Obito wanted to enslave everyone. It is them who are evil,not those who fought them.
There are ways in which there is a good side and an evil side.This war is one such.



eurytus said:


> yes, it has, my original point includes there's nothing dark about what they did. They hunt for bijuus, but so did the villages.


No you original point focuses on the goal of their doings,not the means itself isnt it?Its the goal you were talking about,and also the goal that I refuted



eurytus said:


> then no one is innocent in this manga, they're shinobi, they're armed, most of them are not civilians, they belong to a village, which means they have a "side"



There are 3 sides: Our side,their side,and the people who are not involved.
The villages are not always at war,there are times of peace and their are also allies

And not everyone is a ninja.Not even everyone who lives in Konoha are ninjas.There are ramen chiefs too



Last Rose of Summer said:


> The bolded lines are core point on which all tyrranies and totalitarisms dwell: others are evil, mindless, heartless, inhuman and disposable. Who is not with us is automatically wrong, so kill 'em all.
> 
> Wonderful message you send Kishi.



Kishi already admitted such a system is twisted


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 5, 2014)

I have been saying since last chapter that Obito will take the blow for Sakura or something like that and I pretty sure that it will happen even though I don't  like


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2014)

@dungsi27, if Itachis actions protected the village, why does Madara have all the bijuu and Konoha in shambles after being bombed by the Akatsuki twice?  Itachi helped the Akatsuki do so.  Not to mention destroy the sanity of the one Uchiha he did not kill in Konoha.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2014)

Prediction:


----------



## BlinkST (May 5, 2014)

ObiSaku is foreshadowed.:ignoramus


----------



## eurytus (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Because Itachis action indeed saved the village,so they have to thank him for that.That doenst mean they entirely approve of his action and would have done the same in his situation.Hiruzen himself did not approve of such and he could only accept it as a fact after it has been done.



not really, they consider it regrettable but necessary and right. Cos otherwise they'd have called out Itachi for killing innocent unnecessarily and failed to solved it by other means.




> Obviously people in the NAruto world are considered grown-ups earlier than in our world.
> Regardless, the children are the most valued and protected in Konoha,for example i the Kyubi attack they are all refused the chance to enter the battle.



That's only because they have enough manpower to deal with kyuubi, when they need more soldiers, innocent doesn't matter.



> And Obito and Nagato started this war.Nagato wanted to kill lots of people and Obito wanted to enslave everyone. It is them who are evil,not those who fought them.
> There are ways in which there is a good side and an evil side.This war is one such.



Wars are always started by someone, I'm sure the previous 3 wars were started by the villages, but they're supposedly "good" guys. Wars always kill a lot of people, their previous wars killed more, they're losing fighting manpower so fast they needed to send children to war. I don't see how villages fighting over territories is any less evil than the current war, their goals are selfish, at least Obito and Nagato's goals are for peace.




> No you original point focuses on the goal of their doings,not the means itself isnt it?Its the goal you were talking about,and also the goal that I refuted


you read my post wrong then. Collectively, their goal is to capture bijuus and change the shinobi world. Blowing up stuff is not Deidara's goal as an akatsuki cos he can blow shits up without joining an organization.





> There are 3 sides: Our side,their side,and the people who are not involved.
> The villages are not always at war,there are times of peace and their are also allies



so? you were the one who says no one is innocent if he's on the other side. Well, everyone has a side, cos they have allegiance to a village or an organization.



> And not everyone is a ninja.Not even everyone who lives in Konoha are ninjas.There are ramen chiefs too



I didn't say everyone is a ninja. Most of the characters we know are. Even if you aren't ninja, you still have a side, cos you're allied with a village.




> Kishi already admitted such a system is twisted


then why is the twister system portrayed as the good guys?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 5, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> dark sasuke makes his debut


Ambiguously brown Sasuke makes his debut.


----------



## rac585 (May 5, 2014)

^ kumosuke.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Prediction:



haha, love this.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 5, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Prediction:



Lol Obito has "X"s for nipples.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 5, 2014)

Rac said:


> ^ kumosuke.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, love this.


he even uses lightning #foreshadowing


----------



## dungsi27 (May 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> @dungsi27, if Itachis actions protected the village, why does Madara have all the bijuu and Konoha in shambles after being bombed by the Akatsuki twice?  Itachi helped the Akatsuki do so.  Not to mention destroy the sanity of the one Uchiha he did not kill in Konoha.



What I said only concerned the massacre



eurytus said:


> not really, they consider it regrettable but necessary and right. Cos otherwise they'd have called out Itachi for killing innocent unnecessarily and failed to solved it by other means.


No,and no.The villagers are in a position that they must be grateful toward Itachi,because what Itachi did saved the village. Plus Itachi was already dead what good would it bring trying to criticize him & his action anymore?They sympatise with Itachi and his actions,but that does not mean they approve of such action,nor would it mean they would have done the same thing.



eurytus said:


> That's only because they have enough manpower to deal with kyuubi, when they need more soldiers, innocent doesn't matter.


They cannot be sure if they had enough man power. Hiruzen the Hokage himself was almost killed remember?The children were still the most valued and protected-my point stands.


eurytus said:


> Wars are always started by someone, I'm sure the previous 3 wars were started by the villages, but they're supposedly "good" guys. Wars always kill a lot of people, their previous wars killed more, they're losing fighting manpower so fast they needed to send children to war. I don't see how villages fighting over territories is any less evil than the current war, their goals are selfish, at least Obito and Nagato's goals are for peace.


Yes in the previous wars there are good villages and evil villages (and also there are wars in which two sides are equally good or bad).Im not saying everyone in the alliance is a good guy(Orochimaru & Sasuke are now fighting for the alliance too).
But in the current war the villages is on the good side,defending themselves
And how do you know the previous wars are over territories?



eurytus said:


> you read my post wrong then. Collectively, their goal is to capture bijuus and change the shinobi world. Blowing up stuff is not Deidara's goal as an akatsuki cos he can blow shits up without joining an organization.



Still seems to me you are talking about the goal reading this.And their goal is not to change it for better but for worse.
Peace is a nice term,but everyone would live in peace if some tyrant rules the world too.
As in Deidaras case,hes evil because he blows up stuff. His reason for joining Akatsuki is because Itachi forced him too.


eurytus said:


> so? you were the one who says no one is innocent if he's on the other side. Well, everyone has a side, cos they have allegiance to a village or an organization.


By "the other side" here I meant "the side that is at war with your side".
There are sides who are allies with your side and sides that are not involved in the conflict too.They are the innocent side.


eurytus said:


> I didn't say everyone is a ninja. Most of the characters we know are. Even if you aren't ninja, you still have a side, cos you're allied with a village.


But those people do not fight,thats why they are innocent.


eurytus said:


> then why is the twister system portrayed as the good guys?



I believe Kishi portray them as just victims of the system.But then again I never said about everyone in the alliance are good guys.


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> What I said only concerned the massacre



Yes, what better way to protect Konoha from unspecified villages by committing genocide against the clans of the only police force in Konoha, who also happen to be the strongest and could have prevented Pain from getting far enough to blow up Konoha.  

Even Tsunade said so herself at that moment "the Uchiha loss has come back to haunt us".


----------



## shintebukuro (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:
			
		

> I'm speaking from a story backup stance. Madara has been a villain for most of part 2 and he was hinted at being an antagonist since part 1. Sasuke, at most, has been someone who has flirted with the evil side on occasion, but has never made a serious commitment with it. He's a piss poor candidate for a final villain because he needs to be redeemed, so he can't go 'too far'. In that, Orochimaru beats him in spades, because he literally screwed up babies for his own goals, enslaved dozens and killed innocent people.



The credentials for "villain" in this series doesn't need to include much killing, because God knows how much killing Kakashi has done.

All it really entails IMO is someone who's trying to take over the Shinobi world in some way that doesn't involve cooperation and love.



> You propose the same as Arles Ceres proposed, which is Sasuke not having a problem with oppressing people so he can be Hokage. However, we know Sasuke's stance regarding the village, he wants to protect it and prevent another massacre. The Uchiha massacre happened in response to the Uchiha coup, which was in response to oppression. Unless Kishi forces Sasuke to be a complete dumbass and not understand what oppression does to people, then he won't oppress the Leaf since it would lead to another massacre.



What exactly do you think Sasuke wants to do to become Hokage?

Because there's really not many options at this point.



> Of course, Kishi can make Sasuke a dumbass. I won't dispute that. I won't defend that either though. Sasuke going to go against his original plans of preventing another massacre by turning a blind eye on the exact reasons why the massacre occurred in the first place is bad writing. I'm not going to sit here and say, since Kishi is a bad writer, this will happen. Literally anything can happen when one is a bad writer. I don't see the point of defending that.



You should try to be open to different POVs.


----------



## Obitomo (May 5, 2014)

Maybe Sakura should die?
It seems like it would really make the story proceed into a dark aura.

Sasuke must be the FV, its inevitable.


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> The credentials for "villain" in this series doesn't need to include much killing, because God knows how much killing Kakashi has done.



When I say evil things, I don't mean just by killing people. I say genuinely evil things that cannot be questioned. Madara has done these. Obito has done these. Orochimaru has done these. Danzo has done these, even if the plot cleaned him up nicely. Kakashi and Sasuke haven't done this. Kakashi, because while he has killed, he's inherently a nice guy. Sasuke because he was always forbidden to do anything evil and he's been herded into doing nice things since the beginning (trolling Orochimaru, freeing Sound, defeating Deidara, defeating Danzo, releasing the past Hokages, etc etc etc).



> All it really entails IMO is someone who's trying to take over the Shinobi world in some way that doesn't involve cooperation and love.



This is weak writing. A final villain should be someone who isn't a kid flirting with the evil side because it's the flavour of the week, it should be someone who has commited with it.



> What exactly do you think Sasuke wants to do to become Hokage?
> 
> Because there's really not many options at this point.



What he said was to protect the village his brother died for and to prevent another massacre. IDK nor do I hazard to say anything else.



> You should try to be open to different POVs.



Oh but I am quite alright with different POVs. After all, I have not said this wasn't possible. What I've said is that this (Kaguya, Sasuke) is bad writing and a plot flop.

Kaguya being final villain requires bad writing, because while she's very strong her problem is that she's a nobody introduced two months (if that) ago, she has no clout in a manga that has stood for 15 years. Sasuke being final villain requires bad writing, because this would force him to do an 180 on his stance and he doesn't have any evil things on his reportoire. Even Orochimaru would be a bad choice. The only good choice is Madara or the tree (not Kaguya, which is a person, the tree as a primordial entity or "hate")

Some of you whine 25/8 about the wonders of Kishi's foreshadowing and you want to shoehorn a character that was introduced two months ago or a kid who barely toed the line of no return as the final villains of this series?  Do you want me to give you examples of storylines that introduced a villain at the eleventh hour or made a character OOC? I can give you plenty. The difference is that I won't defend them as good writing. That's because they are not.


----------



## Azaleia (May 5, 2014)

I like that a lot of people is really trying to be positive about Sakura, but is so so painfully obvious that she'd be saved isn't even funny.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:
			
		

> This is weak writing. A final villain should be someone who isn't a kid flirting with the evil side because it's the flavour of the week, it should be someone who has commited with it.



 There has been endless war for thousands of years, and now the shinobi villages have finally united together with Naruto leading them; the cycle is almost over...but Sasuke probably sees Naruto as the next Hashirama who will bring nothing but heartache, and will not permit Naruto being the next leader. 

You don't need to be wicked to be the FV. Did you check out the video Kyuubi Naruto posted?



> What he said was to protect the village his brother died for and to prevent another massacre. IDK nor do I hazard to say anything else.



In order to do that, he needs to become the leader.

And in order to become the leader...he either needs to be voted in or seize control himself. 



> Oh but I am quite alright with different POVs. After all, I have not said this wasn't possible. What I've said is that this (Kaguya, Sasuke) is bad writing and a plot flop.



I don't think you're honestly considering other POVs when your response is "Yeah, I'm cool with other ideas, I just think they're all terrible!"

This whole "bad writing" thing is really just an escape route for you if you're wrong. 



> Sasuke being final villain requires bad writing, because this would force him to do an 180 on his stance and he doesn't have any evil things on his reportoire.



There might just be things that you cannot foresee.

For instance, you have not the slightest clue why the crack appeared through Naruto's face on the team 7 picture. Or why Sasuke's intent has been questioned and remains a mystery even now. 

I don't think Sasuke needs to do a 180 on his stance. He's just going to be flawed and misguided in his approach, same as how Nagato invaded Konoha and then destroyed it, killing thousands of people, and then said "Peace is almost upon us." It seems stupid, just like how Obito thinking that starting war where tens of thousands die is all part of him being the "world's savior." 

In Naruto, villains have "good" intentions and do bad things. They're all crazy. Sasuke recently stared at the Jyuubi burning and got a weiiird look in his eyes. Sasuke still crazy bruh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

People pretending that there is no such thing as objectively bad writing.



Azaleia said:


> I like that a lot of people is really trying to be positive about Sakura, but is so so painfully obvious that she'd be saved isn't even funny.



I have only seen one or two people making predictions about her saving herself. Madara threw a black rod at her. Those defeated Hashirama. She is unlikely to protect herself against it.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I don't think you're honestly considering other POVs when your response is "Yeah, I'm cool with other ideas, I just think they're all terrible!"
> 
> This whole "bad writing" thing is really just an escape route for you if you're wrong.



That's such a silly demand, really.

It's not like you are open to his/hers either. Everyone has their own opinion and that is perfectly fine.

 There is no moral obligation to acknowledge an idea you don't believe in.

Just like there isn't anything inherently wrong with arguing that a development is bad writing. Especially when you take the time to explain why.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 5, 2014)

spoiler:

madara and sasuke sit down and rest for a while because they remember that transferring new eyes like sasuke EMS (now rinnegan) normally takes like > 100 chapters to develop and work properly. so we have a little intermission and naruto has a talk with sasuke about feelings and sexuality.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That's such a silly demand, really.
> 
> It's not like you are open to his/hers either. Everyone has their own opinion and that is perfectly fine.
> 
> ...



I think you misunderstand me.

I am recognizing ch1p (as well as Pika) as people who have gone off the deep end, thinking they have everything figured out in the most logical way humanly possible, and will only consider other ideas under the pretense that it's all of an inferior quality. It doesn't pay off to think in that manner.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 5, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> I like that a lot of people is really trying to be positive about Sakura, but is so so painfully obvious that she'd be saved isn't even funny.



What you exactly you mean by "trying to be positive about Sakura"? 

I've seen few people saying that she would protect herself and to tell you the true I don't see the problem of Sakura being saved, the one attacking her is Madara after all. Few chapters ago both Naruto and Sasuke had to be saved by others (Sakura included) if not they would be death by now and no talked negatively about that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I think you misunderstand me.
> 
> I am recognizing ch1p (as well as Pika) as people who have gone off the deep end, thinking they have everything figured out in the most logical way humanly possible, and will only consider other ideas under the pretense that it's all of an inferior quality. It doesn't pay off to think in that manner.




If you think not seeing how Sasuke can possibly have a master plan for world domination and have it make sense is "going off the deep end", then I will gladly head over to the Marianas Trench.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2014)

why do people always say the chapter will be boring if there is no spoiler when other mangas like bleach and one piece dont have any either. funny we will just have to wait till wed like always. people got spoiled by the last month of early release because of the promotion or whatever. i wonder how some would handle not getting chapter on Friday like before. 

obito may troll madara one more rime somehow especially if madara tells him he set up the whole rin thing. but i wonder how


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> There has been endless war for thousands of years, and now the shinobi villages have finally united together with Naruto leading them; the cycle is almost over...but Sasuke probably sees Naruto as the next Hashirama who will bring nothing but heartache, and will not permit Naruto being the next leader.



What will convince him then, if nothing has convinced him? Sasuke isn't dying a villain, breh. It makes no sense for him to do go back to evil when he threaded the way into good side on his own. It's forced writing.



> You don't need to be wicked to be the FV. Did you check out the video Kyuubi Naruto posted?



I never said one needs to be wicked. I said that one needs a background and Sasuke simply doesn't have it. After Madara threatened the whole world, a final villain needs to threaten the whole world. While Sasuke has the power for that, he certainly doesn't have the background for that. At most, he can be Naruto's final villain, but not the world's final villain.



> In order to do that, he needs to become the leader.
> 
> And in order to become the leader...he either needs to be voted in or seize control himself.



Even so, that doesn't mean he'll oppress the village. May I remind you that his plan is to avoid another massacre. By oppressing, he's making the same conditions for the Uchiha massacre. Kishi needs to dumb down Sasuke to be completely and utterly stupid for him to consider this and not to be aware of the consequences.



> I don't think you're honestly considering other POVs when your response is "Yeah, I'm cool with other ideas, I just think they're all terrible!"



Not really. I've changed my stance on things when people give me good reason to change that stance. You're simply not giving me good reasons. In fact, you're not giving any reasons whatsoever. You say Sasuke is gonna be evil because... no reason given. Oh yeah, Nardo needs to be main character and do main character things.



> This whole "bad writing" thing is really just an escape route for you if you're wrong.
> 
> There might just be things that you cannot foresee.



Not really either. Or do you think people giving their opinion is just a means for validation on anything? I gain nothing if I get it right or I get it wrong. Neither do you gain anything. You think you're smarter than others because you 'call' things? I called 627, which is more than I can say for 99% of the people in here.  



> For instance, you have not the slightest clue why the crack appeared through Naruto's face on the team 7 picture. Or why Sasuke's intent has been questioned and remains a mystery even now.



It wasn't a crack. It was a slash. So what of it? Naruto saw the Team 7 picture crack and he still 'believed' he could reach Sasuke after that.

Sasuke thinks that killing Naruto would solve problems? But they don't, unless he's retarded. On the tailed beast front, he's out of the loop on things. On the Hokage, it seriously doesn't warrant death and the consequences of killing the village hero would be dire for the plan he established.



> I don't think Sasuke needs to do a 180 on his stance. He's just going to be flawed and misguided in his approach, same as how Nagato invaded Konoha and then destroyed it, killing thousands of people, and then said "Peace is almost upon us." It seems stupid, just like how Obito thinking that starting war where tens of thousands die is all part of him being the "world's savior."



No. Nagato believed that ends justified the means. Sasuke was very clear on his words. He said he wanted to avoid another massacre. He can't think that and then massacre people like Nagato did.



> In Naruto, villains have "good" intentions and do bad things. They're all crazy. Sasuke recently stared at the Jyuubi burning and got a weiiird look in his eyes. Sasuke still crazy bruh.



Like I said, the tailed beasts are a non problem. Sasuke doesn't know they're not evil or that killing them solves zero.



shintebukuro said:


> I think you misunderstand me.
> 
> I am recognizing ch1p (as well as Pika) as people who have gone off the deep end, thinking they have everything figured out in the most logical way humanly possible, and will only consider other ideas under the pretense that it's all of an inferior quality. It doesn't pay off to think in that manner.



Give me reasons why Sasuke should kill the tailed beasts, even after knowing that A) they're not evil B) killing them will solve nothing. Keeping him in the dark about these things just to get him to fight Naruto is the definition of forced writing. Naruto knows about A) and B) even if he doesn't.

Give me reasons why Sasuke would consider massacring the village to be Hokage when he said he wants to be Hokage to prevent more massacres. Making Sasuke be such an hypocrite is also bad writing.

If you give me good reasons, I might reconsiderate. Until then, I will keep my stance. I have no reasons to consider yours.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 5, 2014)

Y'know... Sasuke isn't a good guy. He's just uniting with Naruto to take a common enemy whose plan (if accomplished) will do away with both their goals.

We don't even know Sasuke's goals fully. 

Anyhow, I hope Madara getting his eye back tells us more about the Rinnegan.
Namely if his left eye power is the same as Sasuke's (doubt it), or that higher levels of the Rinnegan (tomoe) obtain more powers (more probable).

Maybe with the Shinju and both Rinnegan, or just both Rinnegan with a superior adaptation of Hashirama's power (and the Senjutsu/Shinju factors) will show Madara obtain tomoe on his Rinnegan. 
Unless he has the Juubi-Rinnegan on his forehead.


----------



## MS81 (May 5, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> spoiler:
> 
> madara and sasuke sit down and rest for a while because they remember that transferring new eyes like sasuke EMS (now rinnegan) normally takes like > 100 chapters to develop and work properly. so we have a little intermission and naruto has a talk with sasuke about feelings and sexuality.



 what's wrong with you?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 5, 2014)

> Give me reasons why Sasuke should kill the tailed beasts


He's already attempted to kill them once before. That should be evidence enough that he wants them gone. It's only his motives that still remain ambiguous. We don't know *why* he wants to get rid of the bijuu or *why* he still wants to 'erase the past (Naruto)' despite hearing the truth from Itachi and the four previous Hokage.


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Y'know... Sasuke isn't a good guy. He's just uniting with Naruto to take a common enemy whose plan (if accomplished) will do away with both their goals.
> 
> We don't even know Sasuke's goals fully.



I'm not saying Sasuke is a good or a bad guy. At most, I've been implying he's neutral. He's not a good guy like Naruto but he's certainly not a villain like Madara (nor can he ever be). Madara & co. have background behind them. Sasuke has a bunch of failed attempts at being evil. Plot has not allowed him to. To force him, after 627 happened, is stupid. The fact is, if Kishi wanted to make him evil, 627 should have never happened and he should have never fought by the alliance side.



Louis-954 said:


> He's already attempted to kill them once before. That should be evidence enough that he wants them gone. It's only his motives that still remain ambiguous. We don't know *why* he wants to get rid of the bijuu or *why* he still wants to 'erase the past (Naruto)' despite hearing the truth from Itachi and the four previous Hokage.



Yeah and I said that's the gist though, if it's ever addressed. Sasuke doesn't know killing them won't solve anything, because they'll just spawn elsewhere. The rest is just fluff. The core of the thing is that this is a false problem. Killing them achieves _nothing_.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I'm not saying Sasuke is a good or a bad guy. At most, I've been implying he's neutral. He's not a good guy like Naruto but he's certainly not a villain like Madara (nor can he ever be). Madara & co. have background behind them. Sasuke has a bunch of failed attempts at being evil. Plot has not allowed him to. To force him, after 627 happened, is stupid. The fact is, if Kishi wanted to make him evil, 627 should have never happened and he should have never fought by the alliance side.



I don't know about neutral, we've been getting indications to think he's not a good guy. I agree though, he's not a villain like Madara.

Why would he not fight alongside the alliance? His goal is something to do with Itachi's will. It cannot be good considering Juugo and his own panels suggest he's not good; his team mates don't know what he wants. So he's not a clear cut good guy either.

Plus he wants to "destroy the past" and we don't even know what his answer to Hagoromo was. Considering he's Indra's successor, he's probably going to oppose Naruto.
If you believe Naruto is good, then Sasuke will be evil (in his own way). 

I don't expect anything in this chapter to support either point, unless now Madara wants to make a comment about Sasuke after becoming more powerful.


----------



## Azaleia (May 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have only seen one or two people making predictions about her saving herself. Madara threw a black rod at her. Those defeated Hashirama. She is unlikely to protect herself against it.




Oh well,maybe I didn't explain myself well enough, I was talking about tumblr, there people likes to   expect too much from characters like her. In this thread I haven't see those kind of predictions either.



sasusakucannon said:


> What you exactly you mean by "trying to be positive about Sakura"?
> 
> I've seen few people saying that she would protect herself and to tell you the true I don't see the problem of Sakura being saved, the one attacking her is Madara after all. Few chapters ago both Naruto and Sasuke had to be saved by others (Sakura included) if not they would be death by now and no talked negatively about that.



And I don't see the problem of her being saved at all, that's what I was talking about, it's just that if someone wants to believe that she could stand a chance against Madara, well, that's being VERY positive. But I'm okay with that.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> What you exactly you mean by "trying to be positive about Sakura"?
> 
> I've seen few people saying that she would protect herself and to tell you the true I don't see the problem of Sakura being saved, the one attacking her is Madara after all. Few chapters ago both Naruto and Sasuke had to be saved by others (Sakura included) if not they would be death by now and no talked negatively about that.



They get the job done, she doesn't.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 5, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't know about neutral, we've been getting indications to think he's not a good guy. I agree though, he's not a villain like Madara.
> 
> Why would he not fight alongside the alliance? His goal is something to do with Itachi's will. It cannot be good considering Juugo and his own panels suggest he's not good; his team mates don't know what he wants. So he's not a clear cut good guy either.
> 
> ...


i find this duality kinda funny, because one of the main points behind the buddhist message is exacly the balance between the two sides

this if x is good y is evil is something that Kishi actually wants to fight against

people, mainly from the west, tend to see things too much in black and white, its a cultural thing(most likely a christianity influence)

Sasuke is not evil, and he is not supposed to be evil in order to oppose Naruto because Naruto is good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2014)

Nothing dictates the lack of spoilers means a bad chapter. 627, 637 and so on prove it.



Luiz said:


> Fixed. :ignoramus







Luiz said:


> They get the job done, she doesn't.



She was the main reason why Naruto stayed alive long enough to recieve the remaining Bijuus and meet Hagoromo, etc. 

She got that very right.


----------



## T-Bag (May 5, 2014)

i want madara to fuck shit up


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2014)

> She was the main reason why Naruto stayed alive long enough to recieve the remaining Bijuus and meet Hagoromo, etc.
> 
> She got that very right.



I meant outside the kitchen.


----------



## Overhaul (May 5, 2014)

I want to see what's going on with 1010. Its odd that we haven't seen her for a while now.


----------



## Overhaul (May 6, 2014)

b's dead body don't have RS's tools tho.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Tenten? What about Killer Bee?
> 
> His body already is decomposing.



Killer Bee is probably hiding under some rock somewhere dying, waiting for Naruto to come save him like he did for Gai. Which he will, because he's Naruto. Bee isn't gonna die.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Yes, what better way to protect Konoha from unspecified villages by committing genocide against the clans of the only police force in Konoha, who also happen to be the strongest and could have prevented Pain from getting far enough to blow up Konoha.
> 
> Even Tsunade said so herself at that moment "the Uchiha loss has come back to haunt us".



If we follow that logic:
-Guy should be blamed for not being in the village when Pein attacked
-J-man should be blamed for saving & raising Pein
-Fugaku should be blamed for starting the coup
-Mikoto should be blamed for giving birth to Itachi in the first place
...
...
...
-Hagoromo should be blamed for starting it all
...
...
-Raikage should be blame for shaving his chest


----------



## Obitomo (May 6, 2014)

Imo, Bee is dying but Aay is with his body.
But seriously its been weeks wtf kishi.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Killer Bee is probably hiding under some rock somewhere dying, waiting for Naruto to come save him like he did for Gai. Which he will, because he's Naruto. Bee isn't gonna die.



DyING? 

Killer Bee isn't Uzumaki, that friend's been dead for a while now.


----------



## Weapon (May 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Even Tsunade said so herself at that moment "the Uchiha loss has come back to haunt us".



What chapter did Tsunade say this in again? Was it during, before or after the actual attack?



Revy said:


> b's dead body don't have RS's tools tho.



My :lbkb isn't working, help me out Revy.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

Hachibi cut off one of his tentacles, which surely saved KB somehow.

I doubt Kishi will explain it, though. He'll just be off-panel until the end of the series, so he cheer Naruto on at the Hokage ceremony. Samui and Atsui will probably be there, too.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> DyING?
> 
> Killer Bee isn't Uzumaki, that friend's been dead for a while now.



Naruto was brought back by re-sealing the Bijuu's in him, even though Kushina was apparently dead no matter what happened once it got ripped out of her - And Kushina was full Uzumaki. Naruto is half.

Kishi logic doesn't matter anymore. Bee is alive and will be saved. Plus he still has a tentacles worth of chakra.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

Actually, Kushina lasted for a good while and only died when she got stabbed by a giant claw.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Actually, Kushina lasted for a good while and only died when she got stabbed by a giant claw.



Kushina was already going to die, though. And resealing Kurama into her apparently wasn't an option.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 6, 2014)

Apparently after the Biju is extracted the Jinchuriki can only be saved by resealing another Biju with the same amount of chakra

Still,a side effect is that the Jinchuriki is left half-dead in the meantime, meeting their God in a dream

Bee is having a conversation with MJ right now,and when he returns, he will demonstrate his brand new Moon Walk no-jutsu


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Apparently after the Biju is extracted the Jinchuriki can only be saved by resealing another Biju with the same amount of chakra
> 
> Still,a side effect is that the Jinchuriki is left half-dead in the meantime, meeting their God in a dream
> 
> Bee is having a conversation with MJ right now,and when he returns, he will demonstrate his brand new Moon Walk no-jutsu



So why didn't Minato reseal Kurama back into Kushina, considering it's the same Bijuu with the same chakra? 

Or was that just a Minato fuck up?


----------



## dungsi27 (May 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> So why didn't Minato reseal Kurama back into Kushina, considering it's the same Bijuu with the same chakra?
> 
> Or was that just a Minato fuck up?



3 possibilities:

1) Only the Biju themselves know about such things. Minato is smart but hes not all-knowing.
2) The Bijus that is resealed must possess the same chakra level as the original
3) The process require the cooperation of the Biju itself. Back then Kurama could not be convinced


----------



## Palpatine (May 6, 2014)

Obito saves Sakura by sacrificing himself, but not before destroying his rinnegan as a final "fuck you" to Madara.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 6, 2014)

Killer Bee can probably survive off of the tentacle Gyuki purposely cut off and the merging abilities of Samehada, plus Samehada has fed on a lot of Jinchuuriki/Bijuu Chakra in his time. Hmmmmm ...


----------



## rac585 (May 6, 2014)

i was really really enjoying being able to discuss the first 3 pages of the chapter a couple days prior to release. fresh discussion every 3-4 days instead of 7. guess that's over now. 

as for obito, how can he be faster than madara? i have my money on sasuke displaying his ability to make use of any sharingan ability, or naruto teleporting in with hirashin.

either that, or just plainly obito and sakura getting rekt.


----------



## Palpatine (May 6, 2014)

Also, I predict B still nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Cjones (May 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> What chapter did Tsunade say this in again? Was it during, before or after the actual attack?



It was after, when she was recovering.


----------



## Azula (May 6, 2014)

i predict one last rin flashback :ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

They are pretty much inevitable if anything happens to Obito.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw son.
> 
> What we need are more Rin flashbacks.
> 
> ...



You know that is cumming with Sakura paralel to her. And Obito trusting her to keep Sasuke and Naruto safe. 
GOD I will have a heart attack if obito says I know who your heart belongs to, the same happen with RIN.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2014)

i hope to know what was the blow job rin gave obito in the Flashback like


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

I don't have spoilers. 

I'm just saying that if anything happens to Obito (which is likely), we will obviously see Rin again. I don't need the chapter to make that statement.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 6, 2014)

I predict Ino appearance


----------



## Sagitta (May 6, 2014)

Black Zetsu forms Madara's legs and then the eye is save or something. For a chapter. Lots of sharingan izanami's


----------



## O-ushi (May 6, 2014)

Chapter 675: Documentary on Eye Tranplants
                        Starring Black Zetsu (Lead Surgeon) and Madara (Surgical assistant)
1) Knocks out Obito with a black rod meant for Sakura (of course there is no anesthetic)
Cue Obito Flashbacks
2) Black Zetsu free from Obito transport the Rinnegan safely to to Madara.
3) Black Zetsu successfully completes the eye transplants with Madara now having the Rinnegan and the Black Zetsu now having Kakashi's Sharingan.
4) Sakura tries to launch a surprise attack on Madara but Black Zetsu transports him away using Kamui. 

5) Black Zetsu is not so lucky and takes a severe blow from Sakura
6) Sakura takes the Sharingan from Black Zetsu and transplants in back in to Obito.
7) Obito with both his eyes returned is revived and teleports himself and Sakura to the battlefield!

or 

5)Obito uses Kamui to transport Sakura away which uses up all his chakra and dies.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 6, 2014)

I missed Rin


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I missed Rin





Are you sure ?

*courtesy of Mburns *


----------



## rubberguy (May 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I missed Rin


Who doesn't?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2014)

Lets have a bet folks., i bet Obito wont die, remember no more naruto friends will die in this war after neji


----------



## Obitomo (May 6, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Lets have a bet folks., i bet Obito wont die, remember no more naruto friends will die in this war after neji




Dude Obito will die, it's so damn obvious.
Why not die as a hero now, instead of living like the villain any longer.
I'm sure there will be more to him, like maybe the use of a susanoo, but what will a normal mangekyo user be able to do against Madz.


----------



## tkpirate (May 6, 2014)

i don't want to read a chapter with Rin flashbacks after 2 weeks wait. but there will be a Rin flashback for sure.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2014)

I miss rin, really? I want flashbacks


----------



## Mechnum (May 6, 2014)

Ultimate battle between Obito and Sakura vs Madara and Black Zetsu!

Is Limbo also in the Kamuiland? If so, Obito might be screwed (although he can see Limbo like Sasuke can)!


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 6, 2014)

Let's hope we find out something new about Rin in this next round of flashbacks besides the fact that she was "nice".


----------



## rac585 (May 6, 2014)

O-ushi said:


> 4) Sakura tries to launch a surprise attack on Madara



please kishi


----------



## alekos23 (May 6, 2014)

Rac said:


> please kishi



well,even launching an attack would be surprising


----------



## Harbour (May 6, 2014)

What if armless Minato appears and defeat legless Madara? And spoiler providers too shocked to give us spoilers.


----------



## Danzio (May 6, 2014)

Please no Rin.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2014)

Harbour said:


> What if armless Minato appears and defeat legless Madara? And spoiler providers too shocked to give us spoilers.



Keep dreaming.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Keep dreaming.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

What you gonna do when the Rin/Sakura parallel comes at you at 300 km/h? 

You gonna do nothing, you gonna resign.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 6, 2014)

Oh that shit's been coming for years


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2014)

Sakura will bite Mads arm


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sakura will bite Mads arm



What if she bites his lower parts? 

...Damn, he lacks them now. 

But they may still regenerate.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sakura will bite Mads arm



To absorb sage and juubi chakra?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What if she bites his lower parts?
> 
> ...Damn, he lacks them now.
> 
> But they may still regenerate.



Madara would react like this. 



A real ejaculation... I FEEL SO ALIVE!!!


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Apparently after the Biju is extracted the Jinchuriki can only be saved by resealing another Biju with the same amount of chakra
> 
> Still,a side effect is that the Jinchuriki is left half-dead in the meantime, meeting their God in a dream
> 
> Bee is having a conversation with MJ right now,and when he returns, he will demonstrate his brand new Moon Walk no-jutsu



Only members of the Uzumaki Clan can survive a tailed beast extraction. All others die immediately.

And yes, Minato is an asshole.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 6, 2014)

Sakura uses Slug Sage Mode and Madara uses Salt Release, Obito is reminded of Rin and licks the salt off. In a surprise twist Obito dies of natural causes, a massive stroke.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Only members of the Uzumaki Clan can survive a tailed beast extraction. All others die immediately.


Probably not all of Hachibi was extracted from Killber Bee though it was that remaining tentacle,which was not extracted,that kept Bee alive

I can totally see Kishi throwing in an explanation like that


Klue said:


> And yes, Minato is an asshole.



He did his best


----------



## -JT- (May 6, 2014)

Phoenix Neji shall arise from the ashes and show these guys who's boss.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 6, 2014)

what if madara's upper half regenerates its lower half, and the lower half regenerates its upper half. Then you have two real madara's (one in kamui dimension and one in real world) at full power. Which would make it 4 madara's because of limbo. so 4 madaras vs the world?


----------



## Kyu (May 6, 2014)

> What if armless Minato appears and defeat legless Madara? And spoiler providers too shocked to give us spoilers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 6, 2014)

It better be a good a chapter !


----------



## Saturnine (May 6, 2014)

I predict a Rinnean Kakashi... wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> *what if madara's upper half regenerates its lower half, *and the lower half regenerates its upper half. Then you have two real madara's (one in kamui dimension and one in real world) at full power. Which would make it 4 madara's because of limbo. so 4 madaras vs the world?



i predicted that two weeks ago


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

I predict kakashi can't use kamui after obito dies, cos the dimension disappears with his death


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What if she bites his lower parts?
> 
> ...Damn, he lacks them now.
> 
> But they may still regenerate.





ShinobisWill said:


> To absorb sage and juubi chakra?





mads will proceed to spank her head in the process :hirr


----------



## Xeogran (May 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> i predicted that two weeks ago



What if Madara's lower half regenerates it's upper half


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> What if Madara's lower half regenerates it's upper half



damn didnt think of that


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 6, 2014)

Madara's and Obito's eyes finally return to their rightful owners.



Saturnine said:


> I predict a Rinnean Kakashi... wishful thinking, I know.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 323


----------



## Saturnine (May 6, 2014)

But really. if Kakashi got the Rinnegan, I would ejaculate quite copiously.


----------



## Klona (May 6, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> I predict a Rinnean Kakashi... wishful thinking, I know.



Wouldn't he run out of chakra before he could say 'chakra'?


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2014)

Klona said:


> Wouldn't he run out of chakra before he could say 'chakra'?





Good move!


----------



## RockSauron (May 6, 2014)

Madara's legs vs Naruto, Sasuke, Gaara and Lee

Then Madarra's legs as a character in next Storm game.

Yes.


----------



## Kate88 (May 6, 2014)

I found this in a comment on Mangaspoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 




675 – マダラは神に上昇
マダラは、黒棒をスローします。オビトサクラその後かわすプッシュします。
マダラが浮かぶ。黒ゼツブロックさくら攻撃などオビト。
マダラブロックさくらの攻撃してブロックオビトのスタッフ。
マダラは黒ゼツが、2番目の輪廻眼を取り出して吸収する。
オビトにさくらの手二写輪そして脱出両方。
マダラはオビトの次元に穴をリッピング。

675 - Madara rise to God
Madara, will throw a black bar. Push to dodge Obitosakura then.
Madara floats. Obito and Zetsu black cherry block attacks.
Staff of block Obito attacking Madara block cherry.
Madara is black Zetsu, to absorb Remove the Rinnegan second.
Escape both hand and two of the Sharingan Sakura Obito.
Madara ripping a hole in the dimension of Obito.






They're not confirmed but they seems likely, too bad the translation is incomprehensible .


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2014)

I predict Naruto blitzes into the Obito's world by using the FTG marking Tobirama left on him.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 6, 2014)

The thing I look forward to the most is explanation of Sasukes new jutsu


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2014)

They cant explain it, and it is nit yet important to the next chap, whats important is about obito, and the eye of Obito, not yet for sasukes jutsu name


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2014)

Revy said:


> I want to see what's going on with 1010. Its odd that we haven't seen her for a while now.



How's that odd 

On a serious note: Sakura dying is highly unlikely, which makes Obito's death quite likely: that big black rod ain't gonna stop itself.

Although, Godruto or Godsuke might actually blitz the rod _from another dimension_. It seems I'm part of a minority, but I'm actually loving the Godruto/Godsuke haxx stuff. Plus, it's actually necissary to make their fight with Godara believable imo.


----------



## T-Bag (May 6, 2014)

sakura better not fucking die. im not gonna stand for 10 chapters straight of naruto crying and yada yada


----------



## Mercurial (May 6, 2014)

Kate88 said:


> I found this in a comment on Mangaspoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah that's the same they posted *here*... still unconfirmed I think and also I don't understand anything.


----------



## Frosch (May 6, 2014)

> Madara floats. Obito and Zetsu black cherry block attacks.



I imagine this is trying to say "Obito, still fused with Black Zetsu, and Sakura block the attack"


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 6, 2014)

Gibberish fake spoiler. At least make it be in Japanese.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2014)

I want to see what Gyuuki has to contribute to Naruto's abilities. Because I honestly can't figure it out.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 6, 2014)

Ink clone's.


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2014)

ink rasengan.
tentacle rasengan.
rap rasengan.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

I feel like if Obito could even move anymore, he could've just destroyed the rinnegan on his own. Can't see him doing more than pushing Sakura out of the way, or warping her.


----------



## geG (May 6, 2014)

Kate88 said:


> I found this in a comment on Mangaspoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's gibberish in both English and Japanese. Plus the Japanese script writes Sakura's name incorrectly


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> ink rasengan.
> tentacle rasengan.
> rap rasengan.





Shin said:


> Ink clone's.



Ha. Ink Rasengan seems so painfully lame.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 6, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> I want to see what Gyuuki has to contribute to Naruto's abilities. Because I honestly can't figure it out.



God-tier rap skills, its only a matter of time before Naruto turns one of his Gudodama into a heater and shows Madara how beef is handled in the streets of Konoha, na mean!?


----------



## BlinkST (May 6, 2014)

Rastagan.:ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 6, 2014)

from 2chu


Madara will get his Rinnegan in this chapter.
Obito will die.
Sakura implants Obito's Sharingan in Kakashi.
BZ is an asshole.
Madara gets to be whole again.
Last page Naruto and Sasuke go into new forms of PS and BM


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 6, 2014)

Another new form for Naruto and Sasuke, whats the catalyst, they just got new forms a chapter ago. Dafuq?


----------



## RockSauron (May 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> from 2chu
> 
> 
> Madara will get his Rinnegan in this chapter.
> ...



Obito dying unceremoniously in the middle of the chapter with no time for flashbacks or a significant send off for the ex-main villain/

Sounds likely!


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> from 2chu
> 
> 
> Madara will get his Rinnegan in this chapter.
> ...



more new forms when we don't even know about their current powers. seems legit. i'm not even kidding, kishi and his hard on for power ups. 

the thing that makes me doubt this is real... it has good pacing and we all know kishi goes at snail pace these days.



RockSauron said:


> Obito dying unceremoniously in the middle of the chapter with no time for flashbacks or a significant send off for the ex-main villain/
> 
> Sounds likely!



think of the bright side, no rin flashback, or if it is very little.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> from 2chu
> 
> 
> Madara will get his Rinnegan in this chapter.
> ...



Sound like Kishimoto!


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> from 2chu
> 
> 
> Madara will get his Rinnegan in this chapter.
> ...



Is this conformed? @>@


----------



## Abanikochan (May 6, 2014)

Obviously fake. Obito's not gonna die without a Rin flashback. 

Shin has never posted anything reliable anyway.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 6, 2014)

Great, more Rin flashbacks.


----------



## Csdabest (May 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> from 2chu
> 
> 
> Madara will get his Rinnegan in this chapter.
> ...



This sounds like every prediction made in these past two weeks put together. That us way too much activity for one chapter.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 6, 2014)

Dont we have enough Rins flashback already?

It is completely ok for Obito to die this time without a Rins flashback. Just one or two panels would do


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> from 2chu
> *
> Madara will get his Rinnegan in this chapter.*
> Obito will die.
> ...



Only things that'll happen.

Obito will be alive for a good while. If he dies this early then he's going to be revived when someone uses Rinne Tensei to revive everyone who's died in the war. If he dies he should leave after Rinne Tensei is used otherwise just have him live through this mess. 

Too much for the chapter too. Naruto and Sasuke entering new forms this quick would make this fight go quicker which, in that case, I'd say we'd only have maybe 3 chapters left for the Madara fight. So if that is true then hell, most of next volume will be Madara's TnJ.

I predict these next chapters happening like this and mind you, I'm leaving out the Obito stuff: 

675 - Madara gets his eye
676 - Madara does well against Naruto and Sasuke
677 - Naruto and Sasuke try to think of a plan as they try to contend with Madara
678 - Naruto and Sasuke's plan works at the end of the chapter
679 - Naruto and Sasuke turn up the heat leaving us with a cliffhanger
680 - Madara activates his new Susanoo
681 - Naruto and Sasuke show off their new Megazords at the very end of the chapter

and then the next volume

682 - Naruto shows off what his Megazord can do a bit
683 - Sasuke shows off what his Megazord can do a bit
684 - Madara tries to end the battle
685 - Naruto and Sasuke defeat Madara
686 - Madara enters flashback mode
687 - Madara enters flashback mode
688 - Madara enters flashback mode
689 - Madara enters flashback mode
690 - Madara is TnJ'd
691 - Madara is TnJ'd
692 - Kaguya returns at the end and kills Madara after he uses Rinne Tensei (lolz)


----------



## Obitomo (May 6, 2014)

I highly doubt Kakashi will get his eye.
That would mean Kakashi would be blind, I know eye transfers are hacks but you cant put a right eye into a left socket, that shit is crazy.


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

He'd say goodbye to kakashi, and that means talking about Rin xD


----------



## dungsi27 (May 6, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> I highly doubt Kakashi will get his eye.
> That would mean Kakashi would be blind, I know eye transfers are hacks but you cant put a right eye into a left socket, that shit is crazy.



Its not as crazy as those in Danzos arm


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 6, 2014)

We had enough Rin.
But I expect a Sakura and Rin parallel.

Damn for fuck sakes...


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Only things that'll happen.
> 
> Obito will be alive for a good while. If he dies this early then he's going to be revived when someone uses Rinne Tensei to revive everyone who's died in the war. If he dies he should leave after Rinne Tensei is used otherwise just have him live through this mess.
> 
> ...



the current volume should end at chapter 678, no? 
I think it's unlikely that this volume will have more than 10 chapters since the last one had 11 chapters! Let alone 13 chapters! Is that even possible for 1 volume to have 13 chapters?


----------



## Csdabest (May 6, 2014)

This Chapter will Set up Spiral Zetsu vs Naruto and Rinnegan Obito vs Rikudou Madara. Sakura and Kakashi power up. And Some details about sasuke.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> the current volume should end at chapter 678, no?
> I think it's unlikely that this volume will have more than 10 chapters since the last one had 11 chapters! Let alone 13 chapters! Is that even possible for 1 volume to have 13 chapters?



Depends really. Kishi's confusing with volumes so we're not sure. What I do know is that this volume will likely end with Naruto and Sasuke entering their new modes so however long it takes for that to happen is the real issue. Next volume will just be Megazord/Susanoo fighting mixed in with the later half being Madara's flashback and TnJ stuff. 

So we've got a few more chapters to use up before they enter their new modes however long that is. Knowing Kishi he could skip to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 6, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Dont we have enough Rins flashback already?
> 
> It is completely ok for Obito to die this time without a Rins flashback. Just one or two panels would do



For every flashback complaint, Kishi puts in two more Rin flashbacks.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2014)

What if Kakashi just fucking gets BOTH eyes?


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 6, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> What if Kakashi just fucking gets BOTH eyes?



He'd die of chakra exhaustion during the simple task of reading.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> He'd die of chakra exhaustion during the simple task of reading.



Haha. Naruto can bless him with a lifetime chakra cloak or some ISH.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> He'd die of chakra exhaustion during the simple task of reading.



Didn't Danzo have like 10 eyes in his body thanks to senju DNA?


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Didn't Danzo have like 10 eyes in his body thanks to senju DNA?


Kakashi doesn't have Senju DNA, though..


----------



## Sagitta (May 6, 2014)

HE DOES NOW! Kakashi is going to give him his eye out of love and grow a chakra eye.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2014)

I think Obito will not die



Sagitta said:


> HE DOES NOW! Kakashi is going to give him his eye out of love and grow a chakra eye.



a probability, but only had 2% to come true, it will be hilarious and out of Kishi context,


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

If Obito is forgiven, anyone is fair game.

His criminal record rivals Orochimaru's.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> If Obito is forgiven, anyone is fair game.
> 
> His criminal record rivals Orochimaru's.



In all fairness, Obito started a great war single handedly that killed at least 40k shinobi on the first day, that resulted in a meteor being dropped on an entire division and that ultimately resulted in the ressurection of the juubi.

Orochimaru pales in comparison. His only claim to infamy that is greater than obito is his predisposition for human experimentation. Heinous? Certainly. Does it come close to Obito? Depends


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 6, 2014)

Nope, noone rivals Orochimaru.

And this chapter will prove it. It's time for him to shine and take Hinata's body!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> In all fairness, Obito started a great war single handedly that killed at least 40k shinobi on the first day, that resulted in a meteor being dropped on an entire division and that ultimately resulted in the ressurection of the juubi.
> 
> Orochimaru pales in comparison. His only claim to infamy that is greater than obito is his predisposition for human experimentation. Heinous? Certainly. Does it come close to Obito? Depends



True, true...


----------



## Frosch (May 6, 2014)

When Obito just snapped Fu's neck in cold blood I thought this guy has no redemption, there's no way he'll be talked, he showed no remorse, just killed him so Kabuto could show him how Edo Tensei works. It wasn't an emotional thing like when he killed the Mist ninja, he was fully conscious and in his 5 senses.

But alas, nardo strikes again...


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2014)

Orochimaru _worked_ for Obito as part of Akatsuki...


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

they all look irredeemable until they're redeemed....xD


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Kakashi doesn't have Senju DNA, though..



Point is, he could possibly get it.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> they all look irredeemable until they're redeemed....xD



Kishi is the worst.


----------



## Overhaul (May 6, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Nope, noone rivals Orochimaru.
> 
> And this chapter will prove it. It's time for him to shine and take *Hinata's body!*


Nicca say wuuuuuuuuuuuuut?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi is the worst.


wait to see how Madara will redeem himself


----------



## ghstwrld (May 6, 2014)

I'm here for Rin fuckery tbh

Perhaps she'll have an actual personality this time around


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> wait to see how Madara will redeem himself



revive everyone xD. now that reviving main characters has been used for obito and kabuto's redemption. Can't leave neji dead, can we

I wonder how will oro be redeemed.....


----------



## Raventhal (May 6, 2014)

I'll believe Obito is dead when I see it in scanned ink lol.


----------



## Turrin (May 6, 2014)

There's no way this chapter could possibly be about Rin angst. If Kishimoto did that it would truly be unexpected.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 6, 2014)

shino dies this chapter


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

Turrin said:


> There's no way this chapter could possibly be about Rin angst. If Kishimoto did that it would truly be unexpected.



Obito is on the spotlight in this chapter and Sakura is there too.

The potential for Rin angst is greater than ever.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2014)

Sagitta said:


> HE DOES NOW! Kakashi is going to give him his eye out of love and grow a chakra eye.





ghstwrld said:


> I'm here for Rin fuckery tbh
> 
> Perhaps she'll have an actual personality this time around



i want rin kissing obito, thats it


----------



## Overhaul (May 6, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> shino dies this chapter


And then everyone all of a sudden remembers him.ck


----------



## Abanikochan (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Obito is on the spotlight in this chapter and Sakura is there too.
> 
> The potential for Rin angst is greater than ever.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Revy said:


> And then everyone all of a sudden remembers him.ck



Now if this doesn't happen, I'll be disappointed. Thanks


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2014)

#bringbackitachi


----------



## Ghost14 (May 6, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> #bringbackitachi



I agree.  Madara's lower half should kick Sasuke's head off, and then he should wake up and realize that he's still in Itachi's genjutsu from the Itachi/Sasuke fight.


----------



## T-Bag (May 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Obviously fake. Obito's not gonna die without a Rin flashback.
> 
> Shin has never posted anything reliable anyway.



he;s had enough flashbcks with rin, and was redeemed at the end

i dont see a problem here


----------



## Abanikochan (May 6, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> he;s had enough flashbcks with rin, and was redeemed at the end
> 
> i dont see a problem here



There's no such thing as enough Rin flashbacks.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2014)

Turrin said:


> There's no way this chapter could possibly be about Rin angst. If Kishimoto did that it would truly be unexpected.



Even now you still underestimate Kishimoto.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> There's no such thing as enough Rin flashbacks.



exactly, we don't need Rin flashbacks when it's obvious obito will use rinne tensei to revive rin so that he can have his last words to confess his love.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> exactly, we don't need Rin flashbacks when it's obvious obito will use rinne tensei to revive rin so that he can have his last words to confess his love.



That's pretty disturbing.


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

Not exclusive Rin flashback, team minato flashback,  hopefully there's more kakashi than rin there


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 6, 2014)

Obito is probably the most heinous criminal in the history of the ninja world if you think about all the damage he's done. In this chapter though, we'll get to see how he fares as a hero.


----------



## Datakim (May 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito will be alive for a good while. If he dies this early then he's going to be revived when someone uses Rinne Tensei to revive everyone who's died in the war.



I would guess that if Obito dies, his body will remain within the Kamui dimension (probably uses his last strength to send Sakura back to the real world and then dies). That means any mass Rinne Tensei won't affect him.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Obito is probably the most heinous criminal in the history of the ninja world if you think about all the damage he's done. In this chapter though, we'll get to see how he fares as a hero.



Pain killed babies.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








You can't get any lower than that.


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Obito is probably the most heinous criminal in the history of the ninja world if you think about all the damage he's done. In this chapter though, we'll get to see how he fares as a hero.



didn't we already see it in Gaiden? The worst he did was sort of killing minato and kushina, otherwise, he mostly just killed fodders


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you can

*Spoiler*: __ 




 you often forget what a piece of shit Obito was. 




Anyway. I'm expecting a Rin chapter, so anything that moves the story forward will surpass my expectations.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> didn't we already see it in Gaiden? The worst he did was sort of killing minato and kushina, otherwise, he mostly just killed fodders



I don't think the story makes that kind of distinction. Whether they are 'fodders' or not is irrelevant.

The fact that he didn't succeed in killing Kushina or Naruto with his own hands doesn't change much either.

He still kidnapped and tried to murder a woman that had just given birth and her newborn.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

Damn you, Obito. You had one job.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Anyway. I'm expecting a Rin chapter, so anything that moves the story forward will surpass my expectations.



Same here.

I expect no plot progression from this chapter.



PikaCheeka said:


> Damn you, Obito. You had one job.



Ha ha, I know right? 

Imagine how much better this story would be without the cheap cheesiness Naruto brings with him whenever he's got the spotlight.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Pain killed babies.



So did Obito in the Uchiha Massacre which was his fault in the first place. 



eurytus said:


> didn't we already see it in Gaiden? The worst he did was sort of killing minato and kushina, otherwise, he mostly just killed fodders



He killed a LOT of fodder and engineered a war. To us that's no big deal, people only care about what he did to Minato, Kushina, Konan, and Neji. But in universe, where everyone who died mattered to somebody, it is a big deal. No one has caused as much damage as Obito and that is a fact. 

And my hero comment was referring to him in what could be his final moments which is how a shinobi is defined in this manga.


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I don't think the story makes that kind of distinction. Whether they are 'fodders' or not is irrelevant.
> 
> The fact that he didn't succeed in killing Kushina or Naruto with his own hands doesn't change much either.
> 
> He still kidnapped and tried to murder a woman that had just given birth and her newborn.



it does make a difference for a villain, needs to kill named characters to have credibility. A criminal that fails every time he tries to murder is not much a criminal....


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> it does make a difference for a villain, needs to kill named characters to have credibility. A criminal that fails every time he tries to murder is not much a criminal....



Madara has yet to directly kill a single named character, doesn't make him any less credible as a criminal. Nearly the entire ninja world is afraid of his name alone.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> So did Obito in the Uchiha Massacre which was his fault in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually in-universe it's not a big deal.

People only rallied and fought when Neji died. They didn't do anything when their own friends and family died.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

Or specifically, when they were TOLD that one death mattered.


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Madara has yet to directly kill a single named character, doesn't make him any less credible as a criminal. Nearly the entire ninja world is afraid of his name alone.



in the context of shounen villain, Madara hasn't done any damage.....Pein killed jiraya and kakashi, but then it's complete negated...major villains in this manga suck.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 6, 2014)

this chapter's title: Obito's determination 
Rin!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Madara has yet to directly kill a single named character, doesn't make him any less credible as a criminal. Nearly the entire ninja world is afraid of his name alone.



If you want to talk about _direct_ kills only, then Obito only killed Neji, who was basically fodder by the time in the story that he was killed, as well as some completely forgettable minor characters.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Actually in-universe it's not a big deal.
> 
> People only rallied and fought when Neji died. They didn't do anything when their own friends and family died.





Luiz said:


> Or specifically, when they were TOLD that one death mattered.





Way to ruin the scene though.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 6, 2014)

Now that Sasuke has a Rinnegan there's no point in worrying or caring about the death of anyone. If Kishi wants Sasuke to become redeemed and seen as a Hero to every nation (not just his close friends), Kishi will just make Madara or Kaguya kill a large number of people and have the war end with Sasuke reviving everyone (possibly even Naruto) at the cost of his own life. :/ LAME!

I think the only legitimate death we'll see is Obito's, after this I expect NO shocking losses.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 6, 2014)

Obito really is a deplorable piece of shit.

He was a great villain and I enjoyed watching him all through out part 2.
I know it's a comic book for 12 year old children, but his redemption and people actually kinda forgiving him for the things he has done is just ridiculous. Minato and Kakashi especially. Minato actually blamed himself for Obito's failing, his only fault was not realizing what a crazy Obito was, and the signs were all there. You don't just go from well adjusted kid to strapping explosives to a baby and then killing it's mother just because your not girlfriend died. Kid was always a bad apple.

If Rin survived, he probably would have became a sexual predator in his teens if she ever turned him down.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (May 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you want to talk about _direct_ kills only, then Obito only killed Neji, who was basically fodder by the time in the story that he was killed, as well as some completely forgettable minor characters.



True, Kishi doesn't let his villains kill very many characters. Couldn't even part with Bee when Kisame was in a prime position to axe him.


----------



## eurytus (May 6, 2014)

it's partly because of their plan, they do want living people in their dreamworld, so it doesn't make sense for them to kill for lols anyway


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you want to talk about _direct_ kills only, then Obito only killed Neji, who was basically fodder by the time in the story that he was killed, as well as some completely forgettable minor characters.



He killed Konan, who isn't exactly a forgettable character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> True, Kishi doesn't let his villains kill very many characters. Couldn't even part with Bee when Kisame was in a prime position to axe him.



KB should be dead now but we all know he's not. He's in the cockroach category.



Gunners said:


> He killed Konan, who isn't exactly a forgettable character.



Obviously she was if I forgot.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 6, 2014)

Ironic since he killed Konan with a rod...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Way to ruin the scene though.



But seriously, it's all Hinata's fault. 

She thought it was a good time to do a demonstration of love and serve as Naruto's meat shield.



Neji rushed in to save her and then

[SP][/SP]

tomato sauce everywhere.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Ironic since he killed Konan with a rod...



*PENETRATION*


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Actually in-universe it's not a big deal.
> 
> People only rallied and fought when Neji died. They didn't do anything when their own friends and family died.


The above is a flat out lie. 

1) When they initially rallied together, they had lost over 40,000 troops. I'm pretty sure that many, of the survivors, lost their friends and family. Still, the alliance put up a fight against the Juubi. 

2) They were forced on the defensive because the Juubi powered up. They went on the offensive after Neji's death because Naruto powered them up. Their entire plan was to wait until Naruto/Kyuubi recharged; why on Earth you think their counter attack was because of Neji, I do not understand.


PikaCheeka said:


> Obviously she was if I forgot.


Then you have a bad habit for forgetting simple things. Perhaps you should reflect on things more before complaining? You might find the gaps in your memory are the real issue.


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2014)

Killer Bee survived in the tentacle. He's chillin' for now. Don't fight this.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Killer Bee survived in the tentacle. He's chillin' for now. Don't fight this.



Getting a bijuu ripped out of your body isn't like a normal injury.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2014)

Luiz, he's alive. No point in pretending otherwise.



Gunners said:


> The above is a flat out lie.
> 
> 1) When they initially rallied together, they had lost over 40,000 troops. I'm pretty sure that many, of the survivors, lost their friends and family. Still, the alliance put up a fight against the Juubi.
> 
> 2) They were forced on the defensive because the Juubi powered up. They went on the offensive after Neji's death because Naruto powered them up. Their entire plan was to wait until Naruto/Kyuubi recharged; why on Earth you think their counter attack was because of Neji, I do not understand.



It's not a lie. Everyone stood around hopelessly and seemed to have given way to despair before Neji died, then he died and Naruto grew angry and suddenly everyone was willing to stand up again.

Even more damning to your argument is the fact that when Shikamaru was dying, he was able to rally and survive by thinking about _Naruto_, not his dead father and teacher (or his teammates, or his mother, or Kurenai's baby that he promised to protect).



> Then you have a bad habit for forgetting simple things. Perhaps you should reflect on things more before complaining? You might find the gaps in your memory are the real issue.



You seem pretty angry. Konan a fav?  Anyway I was hardly complaining when I said what I did. I don't see the point in only acknowledging "direct" kills and I have always considered Minato and Kushina to be on Obito's kill list.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Getting a bijuu ripped out of your body isn't like a normal injury.



Yeah, but the tentacle worth of chakra is going to ensure he just barely stays alive until the wars over so Naruto can heal him.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Getting a bijuu ripped out of your body isn't like a normal injury.



He has one tentacle and Samehada who may merge with him like it did Kisame. Sharktopus coming to a Naruto near you.

Leaked image of Bee's new form:


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Getting a bijuu ripped out of your body isn't like a normal injury.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Getting a bijuu ripped out of your body isn't like a normal injury.



So the scene was done for no reason then. Hacibi cuts his own tentacle only for Bee to die anyway.

Sure.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2014)

I know that's intended to be insulting but I'm not even sure what you're trying to imply I'm butthurt about.



Klue said:


> So the scene was done for no reason then. Hacibi cuts his own tentacle only for Bee to die anyway.
> 
> Sure.



He did?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ugh, why?



She had a much more memorable send off, I suppose. Neji feels like he died just for bringing Naruto and Hinata closer.

Doesn't help that he did practically nothing after the time-skip until said death.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2014)

> It's not a lie. Everyone stood around hopelessly and seemed to have given way to despair before Neji died, then he died and Naruto grew angry and suddenly everyone was willing to stand up again.


Here is the explanation you seek.
Here is the explanation you seek.

There's the chapter before and after Neji's death. I want you to show me where they stood around hopelessly and in despair.

The alliance realised that Naruto was central to their next offence, so they went on the defence. It happened before Neji's death, and it happened after Neji's death. 

Naturally they went on the offence when Naruto powered up as that was what they were waiting for. 



> Even more damning to your argument is the fact that when Shikamaru was dying, he was able to rally and survive by thinking about Naruto, not his dead father and teacher (or his teammates, or his mother, or Kurenai's baby that he promised to protect).


The actions of one person, who has a close connection with Naruto, would not be damning to my argument. That being said, you are lying once again. He wasn't able to survive by thinking about Naruto; he was able to survive because Naruto chakra's healed him. It was made clear by Ino, Shikamaru and Sakura.


> You seem pretty angry. Konan a fav? Anyway I was hardly complaining when I said what I did. I don't see the point in only acknowledging "direct" kills and I have always considered Minato and Kushina to be on Obito's kill list.


I don't have an opinion on Konan. I'm just drawing a link between your inability to remember, your poor arguments and your complaints.


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I know that's intended to be insulting but I'm not even sure what you're trying to imply I'm butthurt about.



I didn't intend it to be insulting or to imply you're butthurt. I intend you to answer your post with 'let it go'. Which means 'let it go breh, he's alive'.


----------



## eurytus (May 7, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The actions of one person, who has a close connection with Naruto, would not be damning to my argument. That being said, you are lying once again. He wasn't able to survive by thinking about Naruto; he was able to survive because Naruto chakra's healed him. It was made clear by Ino, Shikamaru and Sakura.



He said he can't die yet while thinking about his future career as Naruto's adviser.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I didn't intend it to be insulting or to imply you're butthurt. I intend you to answer your post with 'let it go'. Which means 'let it go breh, he's alive'.



That's a possibility, but wouldn't Bee need assistance in his recovery?


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That's a possibility, but wouldn't Bee need assistance in his recovery?



Nope, this is Kishi after all. And if Bee needs help, then he will be given this help. He cut the tentacle. C'mon now.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That's a possibility, but wouldn't Bee need assistance in his recovery?



Naruto's right hand.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Here is the explanation you seek.
> Here is the explanation you seek.
> 
> There's the chapter before and after Neji's death. I want you to show me where they stood around hopelessly and in despair.
> ...



Reread those chapters though. When fodder get killed, there is no notable sign of people getting angry and fighting back. But when Neji dies, suddenly everyone is standing behind Naruto and smiling and willing to fight. It's like their feelings towards one another are irrelevant; all that matters is when Naruto is upset, suddenly they all take heart.

They were waiting for Neji to die so Naruto would power them up? Okay.



> The actions of one person, who has a close connection with Naruto, would not be damning to my argument. That being said, you are lying once again. He wasn't able to survive by thinking about Naruto; he was able to survive because Naruto chakra's healed him. It was made clear by Ino, Shikamaru and Sakura.



I am pretty sure there was some garbage about how he felt that Naruto needed his intelligence so he refused to let himself die. 



> I don't have an opinion on Konan. I'm just drawing a link between your inability to remember, your poor arguments and your complaints.



You still sound very angry. I forgot one thing in an offhand comment in the predictions thread (that you totally misinterpreted anyhow because you felt that I was somehow making fun of Obito) and you're acting like I either made an entire thread about it or ripped into a thread you made about it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

Kishi is unpredictable, so folks lets agree to disagree, Obito will live, no one dies, except Madara


----------



## Cymbalize (May 7, 2014)

I can't believe people are waiting on an obito centric chapter? Since when did this happen? Pika pretty much predicted what's gonna happen a few 10 pages ago. He bails sakura out(who's the rin for team 7) followed by rin flashback before he dies.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2014)

Obito haters better pray Obito lives until the end of the arc because, as I've said since the Neji thing, if Obito dies before then? You know what will happen? 

Obito will be revived via Rinne Tensei along with everyone else in the Alliance who's died in this war. 

You know it is coming regardless of your feelings on how it is "bad writing". It is inevitable. To the chapter basically we'll see this: 

- Obito saves Sakura somehow
- Obito talks crap to Madara
- Madara trash talks Black Zetsu
- Madara gets his eye back

And then a few other surprises. A few pages of what Naruto and Sasuke are doing. If Obito doesn't save Sakura then expect someone else to somehow get inside of the dimension and save her. I really wouldn't doubt Sasuke finding his way in somehow.


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2014)

@Ch1p,  DONT BE RUDE!

@Luiz, Hachibe already bonded with Bee long enough and well enough to have sacrificed a tenticle to keep him alive.  Call it "Chekov's Tentacle".


----------



## Animaeon (May 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito haters better pray Obito lives until the end of the arc because, as I've said since the Neji thing, if Obito dies before then? You know what will happen?
> 
> Obito will be revived via Rinne Tensei along with everyone else in the Alliance who's died in this war.
> 
> ...




Without a doubt in my mind, his death through sacrifice some people have predicted is extremely unappealing (the timing and set-up doesn't quite feel right).

... But if he's killed in the Kamui dimension and remains there, then I doubt he'll get revived along with the alliance since he's not present in the real world.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

Chapter 675: SAVING RIN

50% obito will catch the rod and save Sakura
10% Sakura dodges the rod
10% Sasuke flashes inside the Kamui saving Sakura and Obito
10% Naruto flashes inside saving Obito and Sakura
10% Sakura Punches the rod
10% Tobirama or Minato Goes inside using Hiraishin

In terms of the eye of Obito

50% Madara gets the eye
15% Sakura destroys the eye
15% Kakashi will have the eye
10% Obito will retain the eye
10% no one gets the eye/ Obito destroys it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2014)

One thing we need to address is Kamui in general. Kamui is a skill in which Kakashi found a way to get around a while back. Since then, Naruto and the rest of the Alliance have dealt with far more dangerous things. Naruto and Sasuke for example have gotten far faster and stronger before this power up post-Kamui. Now they've reach this insane strength. They deal with far more dangerous jutsu. 

With their current strength, Kamui shouldn't be a problem for them to take care of. 

Chances are they have some tricks to deal with that technique. I'm really expecting Sasuke to find a way inside of that dimension. It doesn't make sense why they'd be struggling to take care of a skill which was dismantled a good while back. Expect to see Sasuke's Rinnegan do something special and boom, he'll be the one to save the day. 



Animaeon said:


> Without a doubt in my mind, his death through sacrifice some people have predicted is extremely unappealing (the timing and set-up doesn't quite feel right).
> 
> ... But if he's killed in the Kamui dimension and remains there, then I doubt he'll get revived along with the alliance since he's not present in the real world.



He's not going to die without reuniting with Kakashi more than likely, he has to get that one good sendoff from his friend and it would be a bit weird dying there like that. Sakura has to somehow get out and Kakashi has to get Obito's other eye. I highly doubt Madara will take Sakura hostage like this is Super Mario or something. 

And you'd think that but then again Tensei jutsu have revived characters who shouldn't have been able to be revived in the first place like the Minato and Sandaime being revived with Edo Tensei and this is a far stronger version so really Kishi's smart with that type of loophole. They're too overpowered. A jutsu used by the literal god of the Narutoverse shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Chapter 675: SAVING RIN
> 
> 50% obito will catch the rod and save Sakura
> 10% Sakura dodges the rod
> ...



Oh yes. Naruto and Minato have just as much of a chance of saving Sakura as Sasuke does.


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

Animaeon said:


> Without a doubt in my mind, his death through sacrifice some people have predicted is extremely unappealing (the timing and set-up doesn't quite feel right).
> 
> ... But if he's killed in the Kamui dimension and remains there, then I doubt he'll get revived along with the alliance since he's not present in the real world.



It could be the work around to rinne tensei. Somewhat poetic that he dies in there, too. And sad. In the end, he's alone. Just like in the gaiden.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

Kamui with both eyes is faster than it is with one eye alone. And Naruto and Sasuke still can't touch Obito's phasing if Obito's goal is to survive rather than connect hits. If Obito has both eyes then he can try to warp with his left while staying phased with his right, so it's broken (and we haven't even seen the 3rd ability yet). The only way Naruto and Sasuke can beat a double Kamui user is if they can warp into the dimension somehow.

Unless Naruto or Sasuke jump into the dimension next chapter, they're still behind or on par at best with that broken set of eyes Obito has. Or at least Naruto is, because we may not know everything Sasuke's rinnegan can do yet. Granted, it'd be hard as hell for Obito to beat Naruto or Sasuke as well, but they wouldn't be able to beat him either. Might be a stalemate.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Gunners (May 7, 2014)

> Reread those chapters though. When fodder get killed, there is no notable sign of people getting angry and fighting back. But when Neji dies, suddenly everyone is standing behind Naruto and smiling and willing to fight. It's like their feelings towards one another are irrelevant; all that matters is when Naruto is upset, suddenly they all take heart.
> 
> They were waiting for Neji to die so Naruto would power them up? Okay.


 

They were waiting on Naruto/Kyuubi to recharge, so that Naruto could power them up, which is why they were on the defensive. It just so happened that Naruto/Kyuubi was recharged soon after Neji's death. Obviously they were stood behind Naruto after Neji's death; that is when they had the Kyuubi's shroud. 



> I am pretty sure there was some garbage about how he felt that Naruto needed his intelligence so he refused to let himself die.


I am pretty sure that you're focusing on what you want to focus on. It was clearly stated that Naruto's chakra is what kept him alive; you had Sakura worrying about Naruto dividing his attention, Ino saying it was Naruto's subconscious will to save Shikamaru and Shikamaru saying ''sorry dad, it looks like Naruto won't let me go yet''. 



> You still sound very angry. I forgot one thing in an offhand comment in the predictions thread (that you totally misinterpreted anyhow because you felt that I was somehow making fun of Obito) and you're acting like I either made an entire thread about it or ripped into a thread you made about it.


I'm not very angry, I simply don't suffer fools with great enthusiasm. I'm not going to bother responding after this post because it is getting nauseating.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Kamui with both eyes is faster than it is with one eye alone. And Naruto and Sasuke still can't touch Obito's phasing if Obito's goal is to survive rather than connect hits. The only way Naruto and Sasuke can beat a double Kamui user is if they can warp into the dimension somehow.
> 
> Unless Naruto or Sasuke jump into the dimension next chapter, they're still behind or on par at best with that broken set of eyes Obito has. Or at least Naruto is, because we may not know everything Sasuke's rinnegan can do yet.
> 
> We'll see what happens.



That's exactly what I'm saying. 

Naruto and Sasuke are so strong that they shouldn't have a problem dealing with a Kamui user. If they can warp then expect Naruto and Sasuke to somehow be able to take care of that. I'm not sure how but I doubt Sasuke will be waiting around for Madara to return. They've just received a power up by the god of Narutoverse. It makes no sense that Kamui would be a problem for them. 

I think Obito is a great character who has amazing eyes but I can't see his eyes still being a problem for them with this kind of strength.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It could be the work around to rinne tensei. Somewhat poetic that he dies in there, too. And sad. In the end, he's alone. Just like in the gaiden.



How fitting.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

Revy said:


> And then everyone all of a sudden remembers him.ck



i doubt it that Tinnie tensie will be used after the war, i believe theres no need for them to be alive, since they are inside everyones hearts, sacrificed deaths are minningful, but when they live again, it would  illogical


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> How fitting.



shallow melodrama, just like Kishi likes.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Kishi is unpredictable



Come again?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

This is a decisive chapter IMO, the next chapter is the one dramatic, even i hate drama, i have no choice,


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Come again?



You saw coming Obito becoming Jinchuuriki? Or Sasuke letting go of revenge by himself? Or Naruto losing Kurama? Or the Shinju being cut/burned down? Or heck last chapter's events?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are so strong that they shouldn't have a problem dealing with a Kamui user. If they can warp then expect Naruto and Sasuke to somehow be able to take care of that. I'm not sure how but I doubt Sasuke will be waiting around for Madara to return. They've just received a power up by the god of Narutoverse. It makes no sense that Kamui would be a problem for them.
> 
> I think Obito is a great character who has amazing eyes but I can't see his eyes still being a problem for them with this kind of strength.



Eventually they will, they have to. They might need more time to develop their new abilities or understand them more, possibly. Even if they don't warp I'm sure they'll get some sort of answer for it in time..even if it means another power-up, somehow. Like Sasuke getting a second rinnegan, just as an example. (which is bound to happen, and if Madara's hype of getting his second rinnegan is anything to go by, Sasuke's in for a treat)


----------



## Virgofenix (May 7, 2014)

I have absolute no idea why he just won't use Plant/Flower world or Meteor.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 7, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You saw coming Obito becoming Jinchuuriki? Or Sasuke letting go of revenge by himself? Or Naruto losing Kurama? Or the Shinju being cut/burned down? Or heck last chapter's events?



To quote Sarge, in this case;



			
				Sarge said:
			
		

> Of course! It's _so_ obvious!


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Eventually they will for sure, they have to. They might need more time to develop their new abilities or understand them more, possibly. Even if they don't warp I'm sure they'll get some sort of answer for it in time..even if it means another power-up, somehow. Like Sasuke getting a second rinnegan, just as an example. (which is bound to happen, and if Madara's hype of getting his second rinnegan is anything to go by, Sasuke's in for a treat)



Agreed.

Sasuke will certainly possess a matching pair.


----------



## Krippy (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Eventually they will, they have to. They might need more time to develop their new abilities or understand them more, possibly. Even if they don't warp I'm sure they'll get some sort of answer for it in time..even if it means another power-up, somehow. Like Sasuke getting a second rinnegan, just as an example. (which is bound to happen, and if Madara's hype of getting his second rinnegan is anything to go by, Sasuke's in for a treat)



Nahhhhhhh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Sasuke will certainly possess a matching pair.



You're just worried he's going to look derpy forever.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You're just worried he's going to look derpy forever.



You won't get me to admit anything.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 7, 2014)

I don't think Sasuke will awaken his other rinnegan soon or at least not sooner than during the very last chapter of his fight with Madara.

Six Path Senjutsu Sasuke and One Eyed Rinnegan Sasuke were able to quite overwhelm Current Madara.

If Sasuke gets another rinnegan then any advantage Madara may gain by getting his lost eye would be no more.

It is good to hype Naruto and Sasuke as a power up from RS should be serious stuff. Especially Sasuke needs some big hype as this war till now was mostly Naruto's playground and he(Sasuke) lacks some "solo" feats.

Alas to take Madara seriously he needs to show that he can still be threatening even now, so Kishi can't make him just a training bag for Naruto and Sasuke to show how badass they are.  He is the final villain of this huge arc at the very least, so it would be good for the final fight with him to be more challenging but without necessarily making Naruto and Sasuke incompetent or victims of severe PIS.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> shallow melodrama, just like Kishi likes.





PikaCheeka said:


> You're just worried he's going to look derpy forever.



yah, very correct, sasuke looks imbalance, hehehe,


----------



## dungsi27 (May 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> One thing we need to address is Kamui in general. Kamui is a skill in which Kakashi found a way to get around a while back. Since then, Naruto and the rest of the Alliance have dealt with far more dangerous things. Naruto and Sasuke for example have gotten far faster and stronger before this power up post-Kamui. Now they've reach this insane strength. They deal with far more dangerous jutsu.
> 
> With their current strength, Kamui shouldn't be a problem for them to take care of.
> 
> Chances are they have some tricks to deal with that technique. I'm really expecting Sasuke to find a way inside of that dimension. It doesn't make sense why they'd be struggling to take care of a skill which was dismantled a good while back. Expect to see Sasuke's Rinnegan do something special and boom, he'll be the one to save the day.



Kakashi only found a way to get around with his own Kamui.

The thing is,what all shinobis have dealt with are only half-kamui,not the whole thing. Noone has faced two-eye Kamui yet (actually there was Madara,but then it shows that even Jubi Madara himself could not deal with two-eye Kamui).

Kamui is one of the most,if not the most,unique power in Naruto. Its the most tricky type of jutsu one must deal with. It doesnt depend on your power level! From Fuu,Torune,Konan, to the likes of Guy,Kakashi,Naruto,Minato,then Madara all have troubles dealing with Kamui. Again it doenst really depend on your power.In dealing with Kamui what you need is either a very unique power of yourself or a very good strategy.

Even the current Madara,who,according to himself,possess the combined power of what Naruto & Sasuke currently possesses,could only find a way around Kamui by acquiring one himself.

And that,as Ive said,just one-eye Kamui. 

Didnt Kishi say something in an interview that at the end Kakashi would be as strong as Naruto & Sasuke? It makes perfect sense to me that he would be that by acquiring EMS two-eyes Kamui.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Eventually they will, they have to. They might need more time to develop their new abilities or understand them more, possibly. Even if they don't warp I'm sure they'll get some sort of answer for it in time..even if it means another power-up, somehow. Like Sasuke getting a second rinnegan, just as an example. (which is bound to happen, and if Madara's hype of getting his second rinnegan is anything to go by, Sasuke's in for a treat)



Yeah but I think they'll be able to handle Kamui now rather than later since, after this, they won't fight another Kamui user again. 

But pretty much this: 

Sasuke's final power-up = Additional Rinnegan
Naruto's final power up = Original Kurama and/or the rest of the Bijuu chakra





dungsi27 said:


> Kakashi only found a way to get around with his own Kamui.
> 
> The thing is,what all shinobis have dealt with are only half-kamui,not the whole thing. Noone has faced two-eye Kamui yet (actually there was Madara,but then it shows that even Jubi Madara himself could not deal with two-eye Kamui).
> 
> ...



That's what I'm saying though. It isn't about how they found a way around it, it is about the fact Naruto and Sasuke received a power up from a god. That should be enough to deal with Kamui these days regardless how overpowered it is considering it doesn't come from a god. Naruto and Sasuke shouldn't have any problems with any jutsu lower than a Jyuubi Jinchuuriki's level.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

The scary thing is Obito's eyes still have a 3rd tech we haven't seen. Could be Susano'o, but with eyes like Obito's I don't doubt that it'd have to be unique/broken in it's own way too.

We gotta see the eyes come together at some point.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's what I'm saying though. It isn't about how they found a way around it, it is about the fact Naruto and Sasuke received a power up from a god. That should be enough to deal with Kamui these days regardless how overpowered it is considering it doesn't come from a god. Naruto and Sasuke shouldn't have any problems with any jutsu lower than a Jyuubi Jinchuuriki's level.



Godlike power doenst really make a difference fighting kamui. Madara himself,after acquiring Jubis power,faced the same trouble others before him had with Kamui

The only difference is that Godlike characters has the speed to overwhelm Kamuis warping speed,but that too can be solved by two-eye Kamui,demonstrated again by Madaras case



ShinobisWill said:


> The scary thing is Obito's eyes still have a 3rd tech we haven't seen. Could be Susano'o, but with eyes like Obito's I don't doubt that it'd have to be unique/broken in it's own way too.
> 
> We gotta see the eyes come together at some point.



Actually right now Obitos eye has only one jutsu,which is Kamui.


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The scary thing is Obito's eyes still have a 3rd tech we haven't seen. Could be Susano'o, but with eyes like Obito's I don't doubt that it'd have to be unique/broken in it's own way too.
> 
> We gotta see the eyes come together at some point.



I'd say so, but how is that going to happen? Madara steals his back and then throws Kakashi's away (PIS because he won't destroy it), so Sakura (or himself) can implant them back on his head is the only way I see.

I said this somewhere, but I don't like it due to Madara having to be gimped by PIS for this to happen.


----------



## Jad (May 7, 2014)

YES

Kakashi gets a new USB! Fuck yeah, now he can finally store his information now!

Fucking proud day for Kakashi fans, USB mother fuckers, plug-and-play!~


----------



## Rose (May 7, 2014)

^

Rin's in the chapter.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 7, 2014)

According to the posted spoilers, Madara has gay buttsex with Obito and Naruto gives Kakashi his porn stash.

Seems legit.


----------



## auem (May 7, 2014)

Madara planned Rin's misfortune..expected...


----------



## Virgofenix (May 7, 2014)

"Naruto gives Kakashi a new USB"???? WTH does that mean?


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2014)

I hope kamui remains broken as fuck and I hope kakashi gets both mangekyo and could tango with either naruto or sauce.


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

Naruto is Kakashi's new USB.  He'll no longer need to read Icha Icha on a book, he can have a copy in his hard drive. It will be with him at all times.


----------



## Coldhands (May 7, 2014)

But can Kakashi's USB evolve into USB 3.0?


----------



## eurytus (May 7, 2014)

is it real? Naruto now manufactures USB and no mention of sakura?


----------



## dungsi27 (May 7, 2014)

WTF.does anyone have any idea what USB means?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> According to the posted spoilers, Madara has gay buttsex with Obito and Naruto gives Kakashi his porn stash.
> 
> Seems legit.



I want to see these spoilers. Sounds like my kind of chapter.


----------



## StickaStick (May 7, 2014)

@KN

Kamui = Authority of the Gods 

Anyway, being derived from a God doesn't necessarily mean it trumps any jutsu below that tier. Matchups and in-game tactics can make up for a lot of apparent disadvantages. Also, I think it's worth noting that even with FTG (instantaneous) Obito still felt he could warp Minato given the right timing and Minato himself also indicated as much. (Of course we have to consider whether Sasuke's new tech in beyond instantaneous and possibly sets reality/time back. Who knows.)

 Plus, we still haven't seen the 3rd tech, although I doubt we will.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 7, 2014)

Pein said:


> I hope kamui remains broken as fuck and I hope kakashi gets both mangekyo and could tango with either naruto or sauce.



Kakashi with 2 mangakyo would run out of chakra so fast that even Kiba could handle him.

Uchiha eyes are not good for shinobi without huge chakra reserves.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 7, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand the spoiler stands for about 30 seconds


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2014)

[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]

Kakashi USB


----------



## Arya Stark (May 7, 2014)

Madara planned Rin's death...

And nobody was surprised


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kakashi with 2 mangakyo would run out of chakra so fast that even Kiba could handle him.
> 
> Uchiha eyes are not good for shinobi without huge chakra reserves.



Senju DNA.

And where are these spoilers?


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kakashi with 2 mangakyo would run out of chakra so fast that even Kiba could handle him.
> 
> Uchiha eyes are not good for shinobi without huge chakra reserves.



Kakashi should seal that gedo arm in himself or get some zetsu goo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Madara planned Rin's death...
> 
> And nobody was surprised



Yea that wasn't obvious a 20 months ago.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 7, 2014)

Kakashi removes his headband revealing the Byakugan in his forehead ... game over ... Madara dies of laughter.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 7, 2014)

They were fake.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want to see these spoilers. Sounds like my kind of chapter.



Not so fast, Rin being a part of Madara's plan could mean that he secretly crushed on her too. 

Seriously though that girl sure took over the plot, huh?

That said Obito may actually be buttsexed with a black rod to the ass. So romantic 

Kishi loves to make his characters pierced by sharp objects so its quite his fetish.


----------



## Rose (May 7, 2014)

Obito warped them to trashland.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (May 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Naruto is Kakashi's new USB.  He'll no longer need to read Icha Icha on a book, he can have a copy in his hard drive. It will be with him at all times.



Dang it, I first read that way WAY wrong and nearly spat out my drink.  

:rofl


----------



## Arles Celes (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Senju DNA.
> 
> And where are these spoilers?



Hashiboob for Kakashi?

It would prevent him from getting any laid EVER.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that wasn't obvious a 20 months ago.



It was obvious like the moment Obito was revealed. Kishi's creativity is on shit tier these days


----------



## Ghost14 (May 7, 2014)

Damn, with a new chakra power up perhaps Kakashi can handle both of Obito's Sharingan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Godlike power doenst really make a difference fighting kamui. Madara himself,after acquiring Jubis power,faced the same trouble others before him had with Kamui
> 
> The only difference is that Godlike characters has the speed to overwhelm Kamuis warping speed,but that too can be solved by two-eye Kamui,demonstrated again by Madaras case



Madara didn't receive power from a god when he faced Kamui and that same Madara was not only pushed aside by a lesser Naruto but that same Madara doesn't have a double-eyed Kamui, he has one. Naruto and Sasuke likely have the speed to take care of Kamui but what if they don't and the other character is in another dimension? Do you really think characters as strong as them are really going to just wait until Madara comes back with their new strength? 

A common writing technique Kishi uses with Naruto and Sasuke are how they overcome past problems. Whenever they've gained a power up in this series, any former jutsu that's given them a problem is usually taken care of by their new power if not make it easier to take care of it. You can go back and check since the beginning of the manga and see that it hasn't changed for them. Considering Kakashi found Kamui's weakness when they were much weaker, it makes no sense that they'd still have a problem fighting something like that with their new god given strength. It would go against what he's originally done with their powers up in the series since the Alliance has taken care of Kamui in the past and now they're on a new level so they'll have a problem with it again? 

That doesn't work out in this case. 

Chances are they have jutsu to deal with something like this now. I highly doubt he'd change his writing style to go against this. 



The Format said:


> @KN
> 
> Kamui = Authority of the Gods
> 
> ...



I'm actually expecting Sasuke to somehow appear in that dimension after thinking about it. 

If Madara does what he does inside of Kamui and then warps out without any problems? I'd be surprised. After thinking about it these past few hours, it would really go against how not only Naruto and Sasuke's strength is being portrayed (they're basically held hostage to Kamui) but it wouldn't make sense considering Madara's likely not going to keep Sakura alive and she'd have no way to escape. 

Sasuke's going to appear in the Kamui dimension. Sasuke has some type of weird space/time jutsu so that can be his excuse. Naruto? He is the greatest sensor. Given he likely has Hiraishin (or will learn it) I wouldn't be surprised to somehow have him use it to warp there himself. 

As much as a like Kamui, things are already aligning themselves for it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> They were fake.



The first two have been predicted for ages though, so I wouldn't be remotely surprised if they were real.

The third one sounded like bullshit.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hashiboob for Kakashi?
> 
> *It would prevent him from getting any laid EVER.*



Was this a serious counter or? 

Well that's just a sacrifice he'd have to make


----------



## T-Bag (May 7, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Damn, with a new chakra power up perhaps Kakashi can handle both of Obito's Sharingan.



except he wouldnt be hatake kakashi anymore, but uchiha kakashi

not gonna happen


----------



## Jad (May 7, 2014)

I feel sorry for people that don't understand how dangerous a USB can be....


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2014)

Dont know what obito was sooo obsessed about. Hasnt he heard not to stick his dick in crazy


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hashiboob for Kakashi?
> 
> It would prevent him from getting any laid EVER.



Unless he wanted to get laid by Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2014)

The Format said:


> @KN
> 
> Kamui = Authority of the Gods
> 
> ...



Obito seems to be like Shisui, a one in a millenium Uchiha who have powers that when completed trump even Indra and Ashura.

A full powered Kamui Obito would be almost unbeatable, just as Shisui with Koto was.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The first two have been predicted for ages though, so I wouldn't be remotely surprised if they were real.
> 
> The third one sounded like bullshit.



And how the hell is Kakashi getting a USB drive bullshit?


----------



## Jad (May 7, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> And how the hell is Kakashi getting a USB drive bullshit?



Don't worry, they are haters. Probably still using floppy disks.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> except he wouldnt be hatake kakashi anymore, but uchiha kakashi
> 
> not gonna happen



Madara has senju dna, his brothers eyes and all the tailed beasts inside him (large portions of each anyway), and that happened.

Alls fair in love and war.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You're just worried he's going to look derpy forever.



He doesn't. 





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> One thing we need to address is Kamui in general. Kamui is a skill in which Kakashi found a way to get around a while back.



Props to Sakura for figuring the technique out first.

blindness


----------



## adeshina365 (May 7, 2014)

I'm not expecting anything good from this chapter. Obito's presence instantly brings down the quality of any chapter.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 7, 2014)

I think the most important question here is, will Hinata have any panel time, will she be thinking of Naruto, will she look pensive and worried?


----------



## StickaStick (May 7, 2014)

Kakashi with two Sharingan would look hella dumb. No disrespect. At most he'll get Obito's other eye and through unbelievable measures obtain EMS.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm actually expecting Sasuke to somehow appear in that dimension after thinking about it.
> 
> If Madara does what he does inside of Kamui and then warps out without any problems? I'd be surprised. After thinking about it these past few hours, it would really go against how not only Naruto and Sasuke's strength is being portrayed (they're basically held hostage to Kamui) but it wouldn't make sense considering Madara's likely not going to keep Sakura alive and she'd have no way to escape.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's like I said a few weeks back. A battle inside Kamuiland would be cool and even open the possibly of it being expanded upon since it's still pretty much a mystery. If Sasuke and/or Naruto somehow followed Mads inside it would make for a good oh-shit moment for sure. Or hell even if Minato showed up out of fucking nowhere.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> He doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She didn't quite get everything, actually. It was a great shot in the dark, though.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 7, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Obito seems to be like Shisui, a one in a millenium Uchiha who have powers that when completed trump even Indra and Ashura.
> 
> A full powered Kamui Obito would be almost unbeatable, just as Shisui with Koto was.



Theoretically all an Indra/Asura reincarnation would have to do to beat him would be to let Obito capture them inside their dimension and wait till he decides to use intangibility again to kill him like Kakashi could have done once.

Also an Asura reincarnation with Six Path Senjutsu should be immune to all non ninjutsu without SM boost so Obito could do squat to him.

And an Indra reincarnation can teleport even faster and use such a  huge Susanoo that the guy could never reach him anyway.

Still, admittedly Kamui is quite haxx and probably the ultimate defense in the manga. Nevertheless he didn't defeat any noteworthy shinobi with it during this was as it is not so easy to capture kage level shinobi or above. He even lost an arm trying to capture Torune of all people...


----------



## shadowmaria (May 7, 2014)

sorry for posting the fake spoilers, I thought they were real


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Madara planned Rin's death...
> 
> And nobody was surprised



You still gotta wonder what his original plan was, though.

Actually expecting the Rin sacrificing herself scenario to happen would be a huge bet.


----------



## Krippy (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The scary thing is Obito's eyes still have a 3rd tech we haven't seen. Could be Susano'o, but with eyes like Obito's I don't doubt that it'd have to be unique/broken in it's own way too.
> 
> We gotta see the eyes come together at some point.



where was this stated/implied?


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You still gotta wonder what his original plan was, though.
> 
> Actually expecting the Rin sacrificing herself scenario to happen would be a huge bet.



Rin had a death sentence the moment the two tails got put inside of her so. Madara would only care about her blowing up and Obito knowing about it. Whether if it was by Kakashi's hand or not (or if Obito was there to witness it or not) is irrelevant.


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Dont know what obito was sooo obsessed about. Hasnt he heard not to stick his dick in crazy


He's crazy too so it works.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

Krippy said:


> where was this stated/implied?



What pair of MS doesn't have a 3rd technique?

Edit: Maybe Shisui, actually. But even he got Susano'o recently, and I think that was Kishi's idea.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 7, 2014)

predict : explanation about kamuland


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Rin had a death sentence the moment the two tails got put inside of her so. Madara would only care about her blowing up and Obito knowing about it. Whether if it was by Kakashi's hand or not (or if Obito was there to witness it or not) is irrelevant.




Fair enough.

That said, Kakashi having his hand in this () still gave it an extra pint of mindfucks.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unless he wanted to get laid by Madara.



Madara would either want the real deal that is still around or focus on cute Sasuke that appears to be charming him.


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> That said, Kakashi having his hand in this () still gave it an extra pint of mindfucks.



Honeslty, the narrative is weak otherwise. Why Rin of all people, why did Zetsu know about it, why that time of all times.

Madara having planned it explains it well and like Zetsus put it, Obito mumbled in his sleep...


----------



## dungsi27 (May 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Madara didn't receive power from a god when he faced Kamui and that same Madara was not only pushed aside by a lesser Naruto but that same Madara doesn't have a double-eyed Kamui, he has one.


The Jubi is a god its the god tree. Every other guys power originate from it.
And yes I knew that Madara was pushed aside by Naruto,however the current Madara too could only find a way around Kamui by taking Kamui eye,as ive said.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto and Sasuke likely have the speed to take care of Kamui but what if they don't and the other character is in another dimension? Do you really think characters as strong as them are really going to just wait until Madara comes back with their new strength?


Unless Sasuke reveals that he has another rinnegan power,I dont see anything in their current arsenal can help them enter Kamui world.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> A common writing technique Kishi uses with Naruto and Sasuke are how they overcome past problems. Whenever they've gained a power up in this series, any former jutsu that's given them a problem is usually taken care of by their new power if not make it easier to take care of it.
> You can go back and check since the beginning of the manga and see that it hasn't changed for them.


Not quite. One find example is that Naruto still had the same old weakness against genjutu after many powerups,I would argue that only after making peace with Kyubi that Naruto had a way to deal with genjutsu.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Considering Kakashi found Kamui's weakness when they were much weaker, it makes no sense that they'd still have a problem fighting something like that with their new god given strength. It would go against what he's originally done with their powers up in the series since the Alliance has taken care of Kamui in the past and now they're on a new level so they'll have a problem with it again?



Im not saying that either Naruto or Sasuke would have any difficulty dealing with one-eye Kamui. However,my point is
1)The task now is not to fight a kamui user, but to enter Kamuiland,and as proven by Madara,another person possessing godlike power,such a thing is impossible without possessing Kamui oneself
2) They would have the same difficulty dealing with two-eye Kamui. They got power-up well guess what Kamui got power up too.You can also see that Kishi treats Kamui differently. Its not a jutsu that you can overwhelm just by sheer power. Kamui fights,no matter of what level,have always been about good understanding & tactics.That is also one thing Kishi has been consistent about


----------



## Krippy (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> What pair of MS doesn't have a 3rd technique?



Since when was 3 techniques standard in MS? Shisui doesnt have 3 as far as we know.


----------



## John Connor (May 7, 2014)

I dont know... to me Kamui already has three jutsu

Kakashi's offensive Kamui

Obito's phasing Kamui

the teleporting to the Kamui dimension that both possess


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Honeslty, the narrative is weak otherwise. Why Rin of all people, why did Zetsu know about it, why that time of all times.
> 
> Madara having planned it explains it well and like Zetsus put it, Obito mumbled in his sleep...



I was even wondering if maybe a Zetsu was controlling Rin, possibly? I don't think it's likely, but Rin's decision to die at Kakashi's hand is a little fishy. Why not just kill herself?


----------



## StickaStick (May 7, 2014)

Sakura should try putting the moves on Mads. Show him that the other sex has something to offer as well.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2014)

finally,  kakashi gets a  usb in his eye socket


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I was even wondering if maybe a Zetsu was controlling Rin, possibly? I don't think it's likely, but Rin's decision to die at Kakashi's hand is a little fishy. Why not just kill herself?



As a tailed beast host, Rin probably couldn't self-terminate. Gaara couldn't self-terminate for example.

However, Zetsu could be controlling Rin in some way. After all, Sasuke had like five inside of him and nobody knew (although they didn't control him, as far as we know).


----------



## Krippy (May 7, 2014)

John Connor said:


> I dont know... to me Kamui already has three jutsu
> 
> Kakashi's offensive Kamui
> 
> ...



Im going with this


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I was even wondering if maybe a Zetsu was controlling Rin, possibly? I don't think it's likely, but Rin's decision to die at Kakashi's hand is a little fishy. Why not just kill herself?



It's likely. The whole thing was always kind of suspicious, and Madara's words to Obito here were pretty ominous.
Link removed
Link removed
They heavily implied that he knew what was about to happen (and he seemed to expect Obito to leave, too).


----------



## StickaStick (May 7, 2014)

John Connor said:


> I dont know... to me Kamui already has three jutsu
> 
> Kakashi's offensive Kamui
> 
> ...



Phasing and warping are interrelated. Plus, we're talking about the tech that's potentially unlocked when both eyes come together.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 7, 2014)

Think we'll see anything from Guruguru, no one seems to be mentioning or even caring that someone is inside the Spiral Zetsu and tearing shit up, really hope its not something lame like a brainwashed Yamato.


----------



## Overhaul (May 7, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Think we'll see anything from Guruguru, no one seems to be mentioning or even caring that someone is inside the Spiral Zetsu and tearing shit up, really hope its not something lame like a brainwashed Yamato.



after foot man was revealed to be Kabuto no one gives a shit about mystery people anymore.

its yamato.


----------



## Harbour (May 7, 2014)

Well, possible spoiler:
Umm...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Think we'll see anything from Guruguru, no one seems to be mentioning or even caring that someone is inside the Spiral Zetsu and tearing shit up, really hope its not something lame like a brainwashed Yamato.



99% chance that's who it is. Not like there are even any other options.


----------



## Rosi (May 7, 2014)

Damn, Kakashi gets USB :ignoramus



And Mads planned Rin's death? Wow, Kishi, so creative


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Think we'll see anything from Guruguru, no one seems to be mentioning or even caring that someone is inside the Spiral Zetsu and tearing shit up, really hope its not something lame like a brainwashed Yamato.



Who else could it be.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 7, 2014)

Obitos 3rd technique is a Susanoo,no doubt about it but it probably has unique chakra weapons. Just like Itachis Susanoo has a Genjutsu sword matching his Genjutsu affinity and Sasuke Susanoo has Amaterasu arrows...etc i think Kishi will go with the obvious and have Obito Susanoo with a space/time slicing sword or something like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, Kakashi gets USB :ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> And Mads planned Rin's death? Wow, Kishi, so creative



Given how Madara acted about it, it would be kind of weird if he didn't plan it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's likely. The whole thing was always kind of suspicious, and Madara's words to Obito here were pretty ominous.
> Link removed
> Link removed
> They heavily implied that he knew what was about to happen (and he seemed to expect Obito to leave, too).



Right, I do think he planned it. Just unsure if a Zetsu was controlling her to make Kakashi be the one to kill her or something..though then that begs the question how he planned Rin to die, I guess. Do the hosts die if their bijuu take over completely?


----------



## Kyu (May 7, 2014)

>USB


M'kay.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Who else could it be.



He acts a lot like Tobi (original Tobi) maybe there was another Akatsuki member all along and that's why we saw so much fuckery between Tobi and Tobito/Tobidara :/ idk anything... anything other than "Haha I control your teammate what will you do now?" lameness


----------



## Bloodblossom (May 7, 2014)

It makes Obito look really stupid to not have figured out Madara was the one behind Rin etc if the spoiler is true.


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2014)

Oh this is easy. 
Madara stabs Obito with black rod.
Naruto gives Kakashi more Chakra.
And Madara was behind The Bloody Mist.


----------



## 민찬영 (May 7, 2014)

USB


----------



## Harbour (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Ghost14 (May 7, 2014)

Kyu said:


> >USB
> 
> 
> M'kay.



I'm pretty sure that the USB refers to Naruto's Chakra sharing, he plugs into people like a USB.


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2014)

Yo what if Sasuke and Naruto combine powers and Makes Kakashi a new Sharingan. LITERALLY CREATE A SHARINGAN. lol


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yo what if Sasuke and Naruto combine powers and Makes Kakashi a new Sharingan. LITERALLY CREATE A SHARINGAN. lol



I'd immediately drop the manga and never look back.


----------



## Xeogran (May 7, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> It makes Obito look really stupid to not have figured out Madara was the one behind Rin etc if the spoiler is true.



Spoiler says that Rin IS in Madara's plan

Could mean that he's going to ET her


----------



## Chicken Royale (May 7, 2014)

I hope Kakashi has updated to the latest drivers... cuz we goin USB 3.0 baby!


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Right, I do think he planned it. Just unsure if a Zetsu was controlling her to make Kakashi be the one to kill her or something..though then that begs the question how he planned Rin to die, I guess. Do the hosts die if their bijuu take over completely?



I think this was pointed several times with Naruto.



Bloodblossom said:


> It makes Obito look really stupid to not have figured out Madara was the one behind Rin etc if the spoiler is true.



Intelligence in DB: 1

This was clearly foreshadowed. 



Ghost14 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the USB refers to Naruto's Chakra sharing, he plugs into people like a USB.



I thought so too. However, Naruto stayed behind with the other Madara. Unless the cloak from before is flared again spontaenously, or Naruto can do give the cloak remotely now.



ShinobisWill said:


> I'd immediately drop the manga and never look back.







Leon Soryu said:


> Spoiler says that Rin IS in Madara's plan
> 
> Could mean that he's going to ET her



I want this.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2014)

If the spoiler is true then the only thing I'm surprised about is the Kakashi comment. I figured Limbo Madara would cause more of a threat but it appears Naruto took care of him for real and he just waltzed his way to Kakashi. 

Not bad Naruto, do your shit. 



The Format said:


> Kakashi with two Sharingan would look hella dumb. No disrespect. At most he'll get Obito's other eye and through unbelievable measures obtain EMS.
> 
> Yeah it's like I said a few weeks back. A battle inside Kamuiland would be cool and even open the possibly of it being expanded upon since it's still pretty much a mystery. If Sasuke and/or Naruto somehow followed Mads inside it would make for a good oh-shit moment for sure. Or hell even if Minato showed up out of fucking nowhere.



Yeah Kamuiland would be a better battlefield right now. I'm about done with what we've seen thus far with this battlefield. I mean I don't know what Kishi has to do but he has to freshen the battlefield up. 





dungsi27 said:


> The Jubi is a god its the god tree. Every other guys power originate from it.
> And yes I knew that Madara was pushed aside by Naruto,however the current Madara too could only find a way around Kamui by taking Kamui eye,as ive said.



Are you comparing the Jyuubi to Hagoromo? We saw what Naruto did in a lesser form to a Madara who not only had the Jyuubi. This is a guy who's considered the god of the Narutoverse while Kamui is a jutsu in which an extremely powerful Uchiha holds. Although Kamui is great, they're not the same thing. Madara's shown us a good amount of what he can do in this mode, Naruto and Sasuke are just getting started. This is their power up, don't really compare 2 main characters who just received the largest power up in the series to someone like Madara, two different things here. 


> *Unless Sasuke reveals that he has another rinnegan power*,I dont see anything in their current arsenal can help them enter Kamui world.



What do you think I'm talking about? I'm speaking of new powers they're going to show. They've obviously have only shown a handful of what they can truly do. I'm not talking about the powers we've seen. 



> Not quite. One find example is that Naruto still had the same old weakness against genjutu after many powerups,I would argue that only after making peace with Kyubi that Naruto had a way to deal with genjutsu.



We're talking about particular jutsu here, Genjutsu being a problem for Naruto has been a staple from the beginning of the series until later on, it isn't what I'm speaking about. An example is Sasuke after he gained his 3rd tomoe, Naruto's speed was a problem but he easily took care of it afterwards. Another example is Sasuke's training with Kakashi during the Chuunin Exams. If he faced Haku with his superior speed then Haku would be done for.  With Naruto, once he gained Bijuu Mode he took care of the Bijuu which he couldn't take on before, he'd be able to do it again.  Naruto gaining Rasengan after having a problem with Gaara is another example of this. One more example is Naruto gaining Sage Mode after dealing with Kakuzu arcs before, with Sage Mode he'd gain far greater speed to easily take care of him. These things don't change, that's what power ups are for. Kamui is a special jutsu that gave them trouble later on. From a writing point of view, they shouldn't have any more problems with that jutsu given their advanced strength and the position of both characters. 

This is a common thing Kishi does. 



> Im not saying that either Naruto or Sasuke would have any difficulty dealing with one-eye Kamui. However,my point is
> 1)The task now is not to fight a kamui user, but to enter Kamuiland,and as proven by Madara,another person possessing godlike power,such a thing is impossible without possessing Kamui oneself
> 2) They would have the same difficulty dealing with two-eye Kamui. They got power-up well guess what Kamui got power up too.You can also see that Kishi treats Kamui differently. Its not a jutsu that you can overwhelm just by sheer power. Kamui fights,no matter of what level,have always been about good understanding & tactics



Do you have any idea what I mean by being able to take care of a Kamui user? By that it would either be taking care of the user before they use Kamui or after they use Kamui, basically getting into the dimension. That's exactly what I'm saying here. You're putting a limit on them stating they're not able to enter the Kamui dimension when there are possible ways given what new jutsu they might possess. No one here is talking about "overwhelming with sheer power" as if Kamui is an elemental attack. What you're doing is limiting what you think they can do and what they can't do when, in fact, that same talk is exactly what most of NF was saying when they stated "Naruto and Sasuke can't be this strong" before the most recent chapters came out when I was saying they'd be receiving their strongest power ups in the series which will be far stronger than most were expecting.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 7, 2014)

I thought USB would reffer to something that gets stuck in Kakashis empty eye socket like an USB  Maybe by using the highest form of Yang releasse Naruto can restore lost body parts


----------



## Seraphiel (May 7, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> He acts a lot like Tobi (original Tobi) maybe there was another Akatsuki member all along and that's why we saw so much fuckery between Tobi and Tobito/Tobidara :/ idk anything... anything other than "Haha I control your teammate what will you do now?" lameness



It's pretty obv it's Yamato. Guruguru can augment his Mokuton, White zetsu said that Guruguru's insides were "good". This is not the time to introduce a new human enemy.


----------



## BroKage (May 7, 2014)

Glad Kakashi's got a new USB, his brain was probably getting too full of copied jutsus so he needed extra storage.


----------



## Xeogran (May 7, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> He acts a lot like Tobi (original Tobi) maybe there was another Akatsuki member all along and that's why we saw so much fuckery between Tobi and Tobito/Tobidara :/ idk anything... anything other than "Haha I control your teammate what will you do now?" lameness



Obito inherited the silliness from Spiral but it was just Obito acting to hide from Itachi and to not make Deidara mad that his partner is another Uchiha.


----------



## Cymbalize (May 7, 2014)

What is this USB that I'm hearing?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 7, 2014)

Cyborg Kakashi confirmed!


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2014)

But I wonder if Naruto is the one giving Kakashi the USB this time. Because Naruto is busy with restraining Shadow Madara. YO What if Sasuke gives kakashi the USB. The USB being Senjutsu Chakra Seal.


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2014)

My boy Sasuke is about to be passing out Curse Marks ^____^


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 7, 2014)

the chapter is released.
Umm... 
Chapter 146


----------



## shadowmaria (May 7, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> What is this USB that I'm hearing?



Universal Serial Bus


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> What is this USB that I'm hearing?


 a joke probably about Kakashi missing an eye, now he had a hole serves aa a USb


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 7, 2014)

POPPED IN A NEW EYE

ARE YOU KIDDING ME

Oh god, I have to drop the manga


----------



## Rai (May 7, 2014)

Confirmed: Naruto > Hashirama.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 7, 2014)

Chapter 146

Leave it to Kishi to cause a stir in the pairing debates !!!!

At the very least, I hope she has moved on romantically and focuses on being a true ninja ONLY!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 7, 2014)

Okay, Naruto is fucking incredible. He managed to literally give Kakashi a brand new eye like it was nothing. What is that power of Naruto's!?  The power to restore vital parts of someone's body with ease, the power to prevent even someone from dying after using 8 gates. There's just no doubt in my mind now that if Minato makes a return, Naruto can heal him completely, maybe even bring an edo tensei ninja back to the world of the living. I put nothing past Naruto's ability to heal, preserve life at all costs and restore at this point. Nothing would surprise me about him taking a soul and making it a living person once more. He can likely do the same for all previous Hokage.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 7, 2014)

That has got to be one of the shittiest chapters of all time, even for a transitional chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (May 7, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> That has got to be one of the shittiest chapters of all time, even for a transitional chapter.


I feel so bad for waiting two weeks for that... Unbelivably shitty chapter.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Chapter 146
> 
> Leave it to Kishi to cause a stir in the pairing debates !!!!
> 
> At the very least, I hope she has moved on romantically and focuses on being a true ninja ONLY!



What debate? He only stated what's been known since the beginning of the series. Sakura loves Sasuke and that has never changed.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 7, 2014)

He also said the feelings might be different from before (when her feelings were purely romantic)

As in possibly, not romantic anymore or at least not at the intensity as it was before ....

I thought it was obvious she still cares for him, but a different sort of care now.


----------



## Palpatine (May 7, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> That has got to be one of the shittiest chapters of all time, even for a transitional chapter.



I've gotta agree with you here. This chapter was borderline comedic in how bad it was.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 7, 2014)

Wow what a shitty chapter.

The only positive note was the passing mention of Itachi.

Everything else was just fanfic-level bad.

I seriously can't believe the phrase "dark side" actually came up; I really hope that's just the translator being cheeky.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Wow what a shitty chapter.
> 
> The only positive note was the passing mention of Itachi.
> 
> ...



Naruto has dark side, Madaras limbo has dark side, his Limbo, Sasuke might have a dark side, all of us, you me, we


----------



## Obitomo (May 7, 2014)

The only thing I didn't like was the new eye Kakashi got, silly, silly.
But I remember someone saying the lack of spoilers doesn't mean it's a bad chapter, I want to give that person an award for being correct (In my opinion).


----------



## Majin Lu (May 7, 2014)

Jesus Naruto 

Now, he can turn water into ramen wine


----------



## Palpatine (May 7, 2014)

This is fanfiction level bad writing. I assumed Madara may have had some role in Rin's ultimate death, but I always thought it'd be more indirect. The Mizukage at the time taking orders from him or whatever, something of that sort. But controlling everyone (including Obito and Rin) with a curse that hasn't even been mentioned until now?

The flashback to team 7 was pretty pointless too. Oh, and Naruto is basically confirmed as Jesus now. I probably should have seen this coming with him effortlessly saving Gai.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 7, 2014)

The spoiler I posted was fucking accurate dafaq is this 

Dem feels this chapter


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 7, 2014)

I always had the suspicion that Madara planned Rin's death.

It was all just too convenient that this was all happening the moment Obito could walk again.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

MAdara that sunting had to do with Rins dath has 15% probability, the ninjas who attack kakashi ang the team during that time coukd be white zetsus disguise as ninjas

Guys the chapter is already out, let us start reading now


----------



## PlotHax (May 7, 2014)

WTF is Sakura going to add to this team anyway?


----------



## Chaelius (May 7, 2014)

Was Sasuke always blushing or was that some random thing Kishi added in the redraw?


----------



## ARGUS (May 7, 2014)

I will explain the chapter in 3 points

1. Naruto magically replaces Kakashis eye out of nowhere
2. Madara tells us the obvious (which i knew right from the beginning) that he was behind rins death and obitos darknesss,,, 
3. We surprisingly get some flashbacks which are quite rare to happen in the manga


----------



## Xin (May 7, 2014)

That flashback was completely redundant.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 7, 2014)

kishi shoehorning as many flashbacks as he can


----------



## Louis-954 (May 7, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> I will explain the chapter in 3 points
> 
> 1. Naruto magically replaces Kakashis eye out of nowhere
> 2. Madara tells us the obvious (which i knew right from the beginning) that he was behind rins death and obitos darknesss,,,
> *3. We surprisingly get some flashbacks which are quite rare to happen in the manga*


I hope this is sarcasm... We get flashbacks almost every other chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

I was intrinque of why does sasuke closes his other eye, pain? Or tired using it, bug weakness


----------



## BlueDemon (May 7, 2014)

Madara being behind everything (hopefully not) was meh.
Naruto healing: badass 
Flashback: found it okay.

I don't even know why people still complain about everything. We know Naruto went to shit. Focus on the good stuff at least, it's not long till the end. Can at least try to enjoy what there is to enjoy....


----------



## Hello Panda (May 7, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> I was intrinque of why does sasuke closes his other eye, pain? Or tired using it, bug weakness



he was trying to be cute


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 7, 2014)

Did I miss something?

Was that actually the last page? Where's the editors notes or captions that are usually at the bottom of the page?





PlotHax said:


> WTF is Sakura going to add to this team anyway?


Hopefully, a funeral.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2014)

So Nartuo is now ninja jesus, wow wtf.

I wonder if that power up will be perm or limited time.


----------



## vered (May 7, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So Nartuo is now ninja jesus, wow wtf.
> 
> I wonder if that power up will be perm or limited time.



That's what i wonder about as well.
They both got Hagoromos godly powers, but it's still his powers that they are using through the hand tattos.This is the end of the manga  but it's still seems like they are both on demi gods lv in the least.


----------



## Sin3dd (May 7, 2014)

Chapter 675: Sasuke's Rinnegan
Obito used Kamui to save Sakura...he's in trouble, now that is alone with Madara!
Madara is the perfect master of manipulation, Obito was Madara's puppet all the time and Obito didn't realised that!
Now that Kakashi has no Sharingan anymore I look forward to see how "powerful" will be without it. (Madara took Kakashi's sharingan). Sasuke getting Rinnegan was soo predictable/obvious. Naruto is the new "Sage of Sixth Paths"...(the only way he can beat Madara)
Rin's death was Madara's plan all the time, well that was too obvious, just Obito was naive to find out. I wonder what Madara did to Obito...maybe made him change his mind and strike once again? I don't think so, since he just told him the truth behind Rin's death...
Maybe Madara killed Obito, who knows? But..no!


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2014)

Damn, datRinnegan hype.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 7, 2014)

Once again, the Rinnegan has shown it is the top Doujutsu.


----------



## Azaleia (May 7, 2014)

People on 2ch arguing about Kakashi's words. Hopefully when the raws come out we'll find what he tried to said. But that won't stop the shipping wars at all.


----------



## ice77 (May 7, 2014)

*Now we only need to Photoshop Madara's face in there and it will be perfect.

But yeah something we have suspected all along. Evil mastermind controlled the whole Rin incident.*


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 7, 2014)

well at last page kishi kinda screwed up ^^ since naruto doesnt have his cross shaped eyes there (panel with sakura) and has just normal iris while on previous page he had crosses ^^


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (May 7, 2014)

The series has been apparently in the same battle at the same physical location for nearly three years. Kill Madara & move on already!!!!!!!!!! Who else agrees!??


----------



## (510)THIZZ (May 7, 2014)

(510)THIZZ said:


> madara tells the truth about what happened to rin. He will tell him that he was the one who set the whole thing up.


----------



## ch1p (May 8, 2014)

What Naruto did to Limbo Madara creeps me out.


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2014)

ch1p said:


> What Naruto did to Limbo Madara creeps me out.



Yeah, pretty fucked up.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 9, 2014)

This chapter proves how kakashi knows of what sasuke feels, or his personal interest, now im sure, that Sasuke can turn himself to be a Final villain, or he will have fight with Naruto in the end


----------

